# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  BK Ghom Bot (fully customize-able skills)

## burgaud

Hi All

This is my contribution to the Ghom Bot community.
I'd like to take this opportunity to give credits to:
1. Richardptt for his bot, for the bot idea in general
2. SnowChild for his reconnect and moving mouse ideas

BKBOT does not read D3 game memory, nor modify memory nor inject data back to server; therefore in my opinion, safe. Likewise, as long as D3 patches do not modify User Interface (ie, location of certain pixels, patterns of buttons), BKBOT remains compatible. And if you have all the PNG files correctly, you can run bot indefinitely (unless D3 patch is required).

Things to get this bot running for you:
1. Install AutoIT (AutoIt Downloads - AutoItScript). This bot does not include EXE file; only the raw AutoIT source file and you have to compile the script.
2. Set Battle.net Launcher to remember your Account, password, and authenticator - this will ensure D3 will load without asking for username/password
3. Set up Diablo3 client for lowest graphics settings - check setup folder.
4. modify config.ini for your optimization
5. gear up your toons. Left most column of your Backpack will not be touched. Bot will stash/sell/salvage the rest.
6. Use PNGMaker to create the necessary PNG files.
7. This bot runs on 1920x1080, 1600x900 and 1280x720 resolution non-Letterbox, any language
8. You need to keybind '1,2,3,4' for the four skills, Q for potion, I for inventory, T for TownPortal. These are hardcoded into the script and cannot be configured via CONFIG.INI (unless you modify the script).

*Set Diablo3 to use "V" as forceMove
*Set Diablo3 to use "SHIFT" as forcestand/attack
**You can customize these keys from CONFIG.INI; see included samples in the config.ini file.*

*20140827 VERSION DOWNLOAD*
Compatible with D3-RoS 2.1 BlackSmith Salvage-All Interface
Compatible with D3-RoS 2.1 Game Difficulty Setting Interface
Improved Quest Selection Algorithm
Improved Keep Level 3 to Larder Algorithm
Improved Loot Algorithm (Allows multiple colors per Item Type)
Supports Multiple Timeout per skill
Supports 1920x1080, 1600x900, 1280x720
Tested with VMWare Workstation 8 @ 1280x720 resolution
Supports any D3 Language versions
Supports any skills and builds, including Archon
Configurable to pick up Sets, Legs, Rares, Blues, Whites, Gems
Stashes all "Account Bound" items
Salvages or Sells all non "Account Bound" items
Will not use skills on Cooldown, or skills with insufficient resource (greyed out).
Takes Screenshot when Dead (so you have more info how/why it died)
Can select which Hero to use
Can set to Play Campaign Mode and Change Difficulty 
Supports Distance in Yards, regardless of screen resolution (not 100% accurate, but very accurate)
Supports casting of pre-Buffs
Very robust error-recovery: Can recover from disconnect, D3 Crash, unresponsive game, out-of-sequence, user-intervention.
Does not require complete Quest List
Requires: SPACE assigned to "Close all open Windows"
Requires: 1,2,3,4 assigned to Skills
Requires: Q assigned to Potion key
Requires: I assigned to Inventory key
Requires: T assigned to Teleport Key




*Due to low graphics details on low resolutions, some of the functions/features may not work properly as intended. For instance, "Skills on Cooldown" are recognized perfectly on 1920x1080 but are not so perfectly on 1280x720 (but still very much useable). For best results, bot on higher resolutions.

This is my first programming experience with AutoIT and first bot for D3. Hope you like it.

----------


## Werks

I'm a little confused why in the title it says "(fully customize-able skills)" but then later on it says "It is unfortunately not feasible to make these customizable due to the fact that I have hard coded it into the BOT."

----------


## burgaud

FOREWORD:



> Each Skills have their Chance of Usage. This is determined by the TimeOut (or CoolDown in D3 terminology) setting per skill (in milliseconds). 
> This TimeOut is not the duration to wait for the next skill, but rather the duration for this particular skill will be available for next usage. 
> I use a realtime based loop checking for each skills's TimeOut from Skills1 to SkillsR and use accordingly. MaxDuration is not the number of loops it will perform attack sequences, but the duration in Milliseconds it will wait to kill Ghom. If you have this set at 120 second and Ghom died within 30 seconds, Bot will automatically stop the fight and commence looting. It is therefore NOT adviseable to set a MaxDuration that is closed to your Killing Speed, but rather to the duration you are willing to wait in case it could not kill Ghom (due to bad crit roll).




Since this is my Initial bot, it is not fully optimized for Wizard just yet. Wizards should use buffs in town or long before getting to Ghom. However, to optimize the bot codes, It was coded not to use skills before meeting Ghom unfortunately. Maybe in next release/update.

Let me explain the skills.

Assuming you are a Barbarian, and you want to use the following:
1. Warcry - for the +Fury and +protection
2. Battle Rage - for the buff
3 WotBerzerker - huge damage buff
4. Call of the Ancients?
L. Frenzy - for the melee damage
R. Ancient Spear - Boulder throw (massive nuke skill)

Skill#1 Warcry; use it as often as possible therefore; set TimeOut1 to 1000 (1second).
Skill#2 Battle Rage - since this consumes Fury, you do not want to use it so often. TimeOut2 to 30000 (30 seconds)
Skill#3 WOTB - since this will go to Cooldown, setting TimeOut3 to 1000 will be OK (just in case Bot failed to hit the key)
Skill#4 COTA - a skill with cooldown, set TimeOut4 to 1000 will be OK
Skill#L Frenzy - a channeled skill set TimeOutL to 0!
Skill#R Ancient Spear - since bot does not know if its got full fury, this is a wild guess how often to use this. Set it to TimeOutR=5000 for the time being and adjust
Or you could use HoTA and set TimeOutR=2000 etc

I am sure Bot can do WW too. But you might run out of Fury unfortunately.




```
[Skills]
TimeOut1=1000
TimeOut2=30000
TimeOut3=1000
TimeOut4=1000
TimeOutL=0
TimeOutR=5000
Target1=Attack
Target2=Attack
Target3=Attack
Target4=Attack
TargetL=Attack
TargetR=Attack
```

Dont forget to set 
[Fight]
MaxDistance=300 
This will force bot to engage Ghom at a Melee range


When to use *Target1=Attack* and when to use *Target1=Self*?

Sometimes, you need a skill to be casted on your location such as Guardian Sentry. Obviously, you want it on your location (Self).
If the skill will cast regardless where your mouse is pointing, then use "Attack".

Q: What about skills like Warcry? BattleRage, Force Weapon, etc? why not use it on Self?
A: If you use "Self" as target for these skills, Bot will move the mouse away from Ghom and point it to your current location. If you are using a Channeled skill like Rapid Fire, or Laser or the like, Bot might attack at a blank space instead of Ghom (because we moved the mouse away from Ghom). Just refrain using Self as target. Common Sense: when you are using Force Armor, do you must point the mouse on your Wizard? The Target specification is just an option allowing Bot to cast it near itself or on the target.

Q: Is it possible to configure Wiz for Archon?
A: Unfortunately I am not an Archon player, I am not knowledgeable of its play style. So I will try to answer as best as possible.

OPTION1
Archon Laser + Archon EB
These are Skills#1 and Skills#R. Therefore, you should have
TimeOutR=0
TimeOut1=1000
Have Skills2,3,4 as Buffs and have their TimeOut=60000
Have EB as Skill#1
Have Archon as Skill#L
Have a signature skill as RMB (or other you like)
TimeOutL=30000 which pretty much prevents you from using LeftMouseButton for 30 seconds

Result: Once in Position, Bot will cast Skill#1 (EB), Skill#2 (Prismatic), Skill#3(Force Weapon), Skill#4(Sparkflint), SkillL (Archon)
Then it will now be in Archon Mode in which case it will now continuously press on RMB (Laser) and spam EB
Once Archon expires, it will now be attacking with your RMB skill and EB
Q: Why it used SkillL after Skill4? Why did it not do a SkillR?
A: SkillR has 0 TimeOut. And I wrote it such that SkillL and SKillR with zero timeout gets the last chance in the Loop. This is to prevent them from hogging the loop and thus giving the other skills chances of usage. But once it goes into Archon, SkillL will be in a long cooldown, SkillR will now be used (non-stop)

OPTION2 Archon EB + Archon ForceWave (looks like doing HoTA)
TimeOut1=1000
TimeOutL=0
Have Skills2,3,4 as Buffs and have their TimeOut=60000
Have EB as Skill#1
Have Archon as Skill#R
have a signature skill or what you like on SkillL
TimeOutR=30000 which pretty much prevents you from using Archon's laser and just spam ForceWave

Result: Once in Position, Bot will cast Skill#1 (EB), Skill#2 (Prismatic), Skill#3(Force Weapon), Skill#4(Sparkflint), SkillR (Archon)
Then it will now be in Archon Mode in which case it will now continuously press on LMB and spam Skill1 every second or when out of cooldown

Since this is a Melee Build, ensure you have MaxDistance=300

----------


## burgaud

> I'm a little confused why in the title it says "(fully customize-able skills)" but then later on it says "It is unfortunately not feasible to make these customizable due to the fact that I have hard coded it into the BOT."


Read title:
*BK Ghom Bot (fully customize-able skills)*

This means, you are not confined to "What-Bot-thinks-is-best", but rather, "Bot will do what you want it to do" (in skills).






> *Set Diablo3 to use "V" as forceMove
> *Set Diablo3 to use "space" as forcestand/attack
> It is unfortunately not feasible to make these customizable due to the fact that I have hard coded it into the BOT.
> I could, code it to be customizable, but that will entail a long boring routine that translates each and every possible letters to their corresponding RAW KEYBOARD code.


Not customizable are these ForceMove and ForceToStand keys
The reason to explain further is that:
The Letter "V" may look mundane for you, but for computers, it is translated as "56".
"Shift" key is "10"
There is the "LShift", SPACE and so on...
*Click to see AutoIt Documentation*

I sure dont like to write long codes for all 256 characters just for a very small part in the bot.

----------


## burgaud

1: Guardian Sentry
2: Mark For Death
3: Companion Wolf
4: Vengeance Seethe
LMB: Hungering Arrow / Entangle or whatever you wish
RMB: Cluster Arrow

Since LMB is a channeled skill or skill that you just press and hold the button and it will continuously attack, set TimeOutL=0
Set Cluster Arrow as your RMB then set TimeOutR=xxx that you think is sustainable.




```
[Skills]
TimeOut1=6000
TimeOut2=28000
TimeOut3=1000
TimeOut4=60000
TimeOutL=0
TimeOutR=2000
Target1=Self
Target2=Attack
Target3=Attack
Target4=Attack
TargetL=Attack
TargetR=Attack
```

Now what if you want Cluster Arrow at Skill#4 instead of as RMB?
1: Guardian Sentry
2: Mark For Death
3: Companion Wolf
4: Cluster Arrow
LMB: Hungering Arrow / Entangle or whatever you wish
RMB: Vengeance Seethe



```
TimeOut1=6000
TimeOut2=28000
TimeOut3=1000
TimeOut4=2000
TimeOutL=0
TimeOutR=60000
```


What if you want Rain of Vengeance instead of Guardian Sentry?
1: Rain of Vengeance
2: Mark For Death
3: Companion Wolf
4: Cluster Arrow
LMB: Hungering Arrow / Entangle or whatever you wish
RMB: Vengeance Seethe


```
Target1=Attack
Target2=Attack
Target3=Attack
Target4=Attack
TargetL=Attack
TargetR=Attack
TimeOut1=1000 (does not matter what value you put in here, Bot will detect skill is on cooldown and prevents it from spamming every 1 sec)
TimeOut2=28000
TimeOut3=1000
TimeOut4=2000
TimeOutL=0
TimeOutR=60000
```

What if you want to spam Cluster Arrow non-STOP (because you got tons of Reduce Resource items + CinderCoat)
1: Rain of Vengeance
2: Mark For Death
3: Companion Wolf
4: Cluster Arrow
LMB: Hungering Arrow / Entangle or whatever you wish
RMB: Vengeance Seethe



```
TimeOut1=1000 (does not matter what value you put in here, Bot will detect skill is on cooldown and prevents it from spamming every 1 sec)
TimeOut2=28000
TimeOut3=1000
TimeOut4=500
TimeOutL=0
TimeOutR=60000
```

It is not advisable to set it to 0 for Skills 1~4. If you do, it will prevent skills L and R from getting their chances of usage.
If you want it zero because your toon simply got tons of RR and IAS, then move it to Left or Right click skills instead.

----------


## burgaud

I first tested these codes on my Crusader, melee @T3. My Crusader suck and therefore, slow at killing. Taking a whole 120 seconds from Quest Selection to Looting Items. My DH can do the same with just 80 seconds.

* These are duration to include the whole Overhead of Selecting quest to the next Selecting Quest, and everything in between

If you are having problem how to set up the Skills config.ini for your class, please post it here. Tell me how you want the Attack Sequences and I will come up with the corresponding Skill settings

----------


## burgaud

Firstly, there will be problems you will encounter:

#1. Where is GHOM?
I am sure you have tested richardptt's Best Ghom Bot and periodically/frequently see it attacking at a blank space. This will happen to my BK Ghom Bot too, however at a less likely chance.

The reason this will happen to BKGhom bot is when GHOM went too far above such that the little "Health Bar" is beyond the screen space. Likewise, if that said Health Bar is hidden by the other "Boss Health Bar" on the top middle part of the screen. This can occur especially if you are set for Range (DH). But if you are a Melee (short distance), then this will almost never occur.

#2. Bot is stuck at Keep Level 3 and could not go down
This is because bot either sent the mouseclick too early, or your internet connection lagged for a second when it was sending it.
Do not worry, Bot will auto-recover, albeit by going back to the Quest Selection screen  :Frown: 

#3. ImageSearchArea/Pixel
This routine is another source of problem. AutoIt script based bots require extensively on checking the image displayed on the screen to know where it is. Sometimes, a small variation in PNG file could mean failure to recognize that "Breached Keep" quest and the other PNG files it needs to look at. This is beyond AutoIt unfortunately. I made a little more allowance by increasing the Pattern Tolerance from 0 to 4. If you think you are still getting this problem too much, I suggest editing the source file and changing the tolerance to 8!

#4. Speed
I had botted 20+ accounts on a single Pentium 1.6GHz and could handle 3 times more using perl. AutoIt unfortunately, because of the code's reliance on Pixel finding is arduosly much slower. However, it should not be much of a problem because the Bot is still much faster than a human. Bot can do 10~20 attack sequences in a second. I doubt any human can do that. I personally would like to be able to perform a loop within 10 milliseconds. Back in my old bot prog we were doing just that and the bot is very responsive.

----------


## branon

> Read title:
> *BK Ghom Bot (fully customize-able skills)*
> 
> This means, you are not confined to "What-Bot-thinks-is-best", but rather, "Bot will do what you want it to do" (in skills).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not customizable are these ForceMove and ForceToStand keys
> ...


You wouldnt need to write code for all 256 characters. Set it to read the character from the config file and set that as a variable.

ie:
config()
forcemovekey=*user entered key* //user sets the key

bot()
$forcemovekey = IniRead("forcemovekey") //bot reads the key the user sets in the config file and sets that as the forcemovekey

killroutine()
send($forcemovekey) //when bot needs to use forcemovekey

I havent done any programming in years but this should work with something like that.

Really, keybinds should be the simplest thing in the bot. Props for making it though

----------


## burgaud

This discussion pertains only to Left Click and Right Click Skills (ie, Primary and Secondary Skils).

TimeOut values are specified in Milliseconds. Technically it is impossible for any Class to make an attack in 200 millisecond (is 5 AttackSpeed) let alone 1 millisecond; therefore, a TimeOut=250, TimeOut=1 or TimeOut=0 technicaly speaking will do the same attack speed. Spamming with 10 Left Clicks per second will not make you do 10 attacks.

Skills that you can channel (WW, Laser, Rapid Fire, Strafe, FireBat) or all primary skills (Hungering, Spectral Blade, Frenzy...) I herein simply call them as "Continuous Attack" skills or "Channeled skill". By press and holding Left Mouse Button (LMB) the attack will commence non-stop.

If I were to code it such that Bot will send 10 LMB clicks instead of just continuously pressing on LMB, Bot will be interrupting the channeled skill. What is the difference? Use FireBat with an initial 225 Mana cost but no more additional cost thereafter. Hold LMB for 100 seconds and the Mana cost is only 225. But send 10 LMB Clicks and that will cost you 2250 Mana! See the difference? Some skills gain additional bonus as it builds up the attack. You wont get the additinal bonus if you keep clicking the button - just press down on it.

I coded it to make it be able to use Channeled skills/Continuous attacks without incurring interruption or additional resource cost.

This is also why I used _IsPressed() function that continuously checks if the Mouse's Left or right button are pressed down, as well as the "Force Stand" button.

----------


## burgaud

> You wouldnt need to write code for all 256 characters. *Set it to read the character from the config file and set that as a variable.*
> ie:
> config()
> forcemovekey=*user entered key* //user sets the key
> 
> bot()
> $forcemovekey = IniRead("forcemovekey") //bot reads the key the user sets in the config file and sets that as the forcemovekey
> 
> killroutine()
> ...


Actually it is already in there. I read the user provided Keys into the variables, but later realized that it is not compatible:
Let me explain:


```
$key = "v"
send( "{" & $key & " down}" )  ; press down key v
sleep(1000)
if _IsPressed($key) then
    ToolTip("Letter " & $key & " is pressed!")
endif
```

Result: FAIL

The KeyCode for letter v is "56"

ie

_IsPressed('56') corresponds to 'v'
_IsPressed('01') for the RMB
_IsPressed('02') for the LMB

_IsPressed() function needs *keyboard code* and not charcode(or ascii code). These two are different.
ie, keyboard code for the leter v or V is '56', but charcode for v is 76 while V is 56.

This is why I initially hardcoded the keys for ForceMove and ForceStand.

Why I need to use _IsPressed() keys that made all these complicated?

Because I find it more optimum if bot can force the character to WALK, STAND and know when it is already doing so.

At any rate, I will release an updated version, which will allow the user to input their choice of Keys and I hoping they know the corresponding KeyCodes as well.

----------


## burgaud

UPDATE:

User can now specify their very own Keys used for "Standing" and "Force Attack". However, you should specify the corresponding KeyCode for AutoIT's IsPressed() function. If you are challenged what this is, then please simply use the default "V" for move, and "SHIFT" for Attack, ie, leave it blank.

The new version also made some bug fixes to the Distance() function. BKBOT will now correctly calculate the distance and engage accordingly.
Enhancements were also made to include Left click and Right click skills for Cooldown detection.
Bot will never SELL any Account Bound items - this will prevent it from selling items when stash is completely full and Set/leg remained in backpack.

----------


## burgaud

UPDATE: 2014-05-19

*BKBOT can be used to bot even if you do not have all quests in your Quest List.*
As long as you have The Breached Keep, Begin Quest , Find the Breach, and Kill Ghom in your list, BKBOT will bring you there!
BKBot will initially scan if you have these quests. Subsequent runs no longer need to scan and BKBot immediately jumps to the appropriate position to pick up the quest.

*Minor adjustments to cope with increased delay in BackPack item list update.
*v3a fixed a bug with skill detection

----------


## benschi

hey, 
first of all thanks for the work on this for us  :Smile: 
wanted to test your bot now but doesnt work for me. 
bot is entering the game, going to wp and also going down to "the larder" but then he doesnt move anymore and is leaving the game after few seconds. 
any idea what this could be about? 
thanks. 
regards

----------


## Dc1982

> hey, 
> first of all thanks for the work on this for us 
> wanted to test your bot now but doesnt work for me. 
> bot is entering the game, going to wp and also going down to "the larder" but then he doesnt move anymore and is leaving the game after few seconds. 
> any idea what this could be about? 
> thanks. 
> regards


I'm seeing the same behavior on my WD. I port to the the Keep (lvl 3), but the bot never actually clicks on the entrance to the larder.

----------


## burgaud

Where you getting this error: 
"Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3"
or
Error: Could not go to Larder

#1. Can you post the log.txt? It would tell me the sequence of events, and what went wrong.

#2. Please configure your Diablo3 client exactly as richardptt's bot. Basically, to set graphics to lowest quality/settings such that, it will be compatible with autoIt's pixel routines.

If your error is: "Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3"
I assume that you are int keep level 3 and it would not go to Larder.
Was it standing on the WP? or did it move to the Larder Portal?
Please do a screen shot and save it as PNG! I need the *upper right corner ONLY* to include the minimap. Please include the corner most pixel! 

If your error is:Error: Could not go to Larder and it is in Larder, it is then having problem knowing if it is in the Larder.
Please do a screen shot and save it as PNG. I only need the upper left corner part of the screenshot specifically the Paragon Portait (exclude your name). I need the upper left corner pixel as well.

I am suspecting that there is a difference in the pixel between Paragon Levels. I have tested BKBOT since P260s and I am not P340. Please do not upload the screenshot in some phot bucket hosting website. The photo will be adulterated and rendered useless. Please post them here where it will remain "unmodified".

----------


## burgaud

It is confirmed that Paragon 400+ are having problem due to incompatible Paragon Portrait.
Updated version should now work for you.

----------


## shockesh

I don't see an option to download the au3 file? Am I missing something?

----------


## benschi

Ah, okay maybe it is because paragon because im nearly paragon 500. 
Where can i get this updated version as i see no more download? 
thanks

----------


## burgaud

BKBOT is now available for download.
Please post if it is running or not

----------


## burgaud

You can create multiple config.ini files (different names) and load them using parameters.

See photo for example:

----------


## burgaud

Only today was I able to bot my WW Barb. And found some modifications for BKBOT to make WW very doable:

Please check BKBOT.au3 file.

Somewhere around line 600 you will find these codes:



```
		$s = stringformat("%s D%d %s %s %s %s", $s, $dist, _IsPressed($KeyForceToStand[2]),_IsPressed($KeyForceToMove[2]),_IsPressed("01"),_IsPressed("02") )
		Print( StringFormat("Fighting Ghom (%d,%d) [%0.2f] %s", $x,$y, ($timeout-TimerDiff($timer))/1000, $s) )
;		Wait(100)
```

Please commend out the Wait(100) by putting a semicolon as shown or delete that Wait code altogether! This will make the Fight routine more responsive (no waiting) and updating Ghom's position more often.

T3 Ghom dies long before WOTB runs out to my 700Kdps++ Barb (unbuffed). I use the following skills to WW Ghom:
Skill1: WOTB - any rune (Insanity for DPS)
Skill2: COTA - Ancient's Fury (Fury Regen) or Council Rise (DPS)
Skill3: WarCry - any rune
Skill4: BattleRage - any rune you wish
SkillL: Any that you can use with WW without breaking attack sequence (Overpower is good here)
SkillR: WW - Windshear (for the Fury regen)

TimeOut1=1000
TimeOut2=1000
TimeOut3=1000
TimeOut4=60000 <- to prevent BattleRage from consuming Fury. Once is enough
TimeOutL=1000
TimeOutR=0
Target1=Attack
Target2=Attack
Target3=Attack
Target4=Attack
TargetL=Attack
TargetR=Attack

Watch Barb WW around/through Ghom.

PS. WW is a novelty. Frenzy+HoTA kills faster.

----------


## Lamboot

I have been using best ghom bot for 3 days doing torment 3 with my wd. 

Only noticed this bot today, tried it. Holy cow it is much much better! Now I can do t6 with my pet and jade set and in 17 seconds ghom is dead! never can i do that with best ghom bot.

----------


## Spunkbucket

This looks pretty good so far, but I'm having a major problem with it.

I don't have a widescreen monitor, I have a 19" CRT as LCD/LED screens give me an instant headache. When I start the bot (with my weird ass resolution) it just sits there and goes back and forth between the game and the esc menu. Is there any way to fix this?

----------


## Iflingp00

Got the bot working fine on T3, only on T4 i sometimes nearly die and the bot doesnt auto use legendaryhealth pot that I have. How do I set the bot to use the healthpot so I can run T4.

Thanks.

----------


## hcrawr

I can't get it to work  :Frown: 
It opens the game settings, scrolls down a bit, exits the game settings and does it again (loop).
I have (manually) replaced the .png files with what they look like on my screen, but it still doesn't work. Any ideas?

edit:


```

27-5-2014 22:33:27 Start          : BK Ghom Bot v2014051927-5-2014 22:33:27 MaxRunTime     : 7200000,1440000027-5-2014 22:33:27 RestTime       : 300000,60000027-5-2014 22:33:27 Battle.net     : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe27-5-2014 22:33:27 FightPosition  : 1282,10027-5-2014 22:33:27 KeyForceToMove : middle,0427-5-2014 22:33:27 KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,1027-5-2014 22:33:27 Set Quest27-5-2014 22:33:36 Set Quest27-5-2014 22:33:46 Set Quest27-5-2014 22:33:55 Set Quest 


```

----------


## burgaud

> I have been using best ghom bot for 3 days doing torment 3 with my wd. 
> 
> Only noticed this bot today, tried it. Holy cow it is much much better! Now I can do t6 with my pet and jade set and in 17 seconds ghom is dead! never can i do that with best ghom bot.


good you got it working. 




> This looks pretty good so far, but I'm having a major problem with it.
> 
> I don't have a widescreen monitor, I have a 19" CRT as LCD/LED screens give me an instant headache. When I start the bot (with my weird ass resolution) it just sits there and goes back and forth between the game and the esc menu. Is there any way to fix this?


This bot works only with *1920x1080 resolution*. nothing i can do about it unless I get the same monitor you got.




> Got the bot working fine on T3, only on T4 i sometimes nearly die and the bot doesnt auto use legendaryhealth pot that I have. How do I set the bot to use the healthpot so I can run T4.
> 
> Thanks.


Is the pot equipped? And are you using the latest update?
Early versions was tuned to use normal health pots, then I found a leg pot and rewrote the code to use leg pot. Then I realized, these leg pots have different colors and thus, last versions were tuned for all leg pots (not red colored). Likewise, it will use the leg pot only below 40% life (but not near death). nonetheless, I will check the codes and see if there are any possible conditions it will not use pots. 

You might want to choose Kormac's 2 healing skills to help you keep alive long too.

What paragon level are you? 400+? 500+? I am having problem with higher paragon levels (diffrent paragon portrait).

Umm.. Is the Potion hotkey not *"Q"* by any chance?




> I can't get it to work 
> It opens the game settings, scrolls down a bit, exits the game settings and does it again (loop).
> I have (manually) replaced the .png files with what they look like on my screen, but it still doesn't work. Any ideas?
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


This implies it is not getting the PNG files properly.
Make sure the files are GhomQuestLight.png and GhomQuestDark.png saved inside the PNG folder.
I assume you already know the drill in making these PNG files properly.
Secondly, when it was scrolling the Quest List, did The Breached Keep quest came up?
Lastly, set your graphics quality to lowest settings. Reason: those small variation in graphics quality like shadows, lighting can ruin image comparison

BTW. I am not sure if using middle mouse button as ForceMove will work because the script assumes it is a Keyboard key.

----------


## starkos08

This is the best Ghom bot I have used but I'm having a bit of trouble. I run the bot and it works flawlessly for 1-2 hours then I come back to find that I am at the quest selection screen and the bot is not selecting Kill Ghom quest and is just sitting there. It says that its completed 80 plus runs. And it does this every 1-2 hours. Anyone else have this problem? Thanks

5/28/2014 7:23:32 AM Check Inventory
5/28/2014 7:23:36 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
5/28/2014 7:23:46 AM Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3
5/28/2014 7:23:50 AM Leaving Game
5/28/2014 7:23:53 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:24:09 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:24:17 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:24:26 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:24:34 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:24:43 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:24:51 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:25:00 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:25:08 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:25:17 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:25:26 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:25:34 AM Set Quest
5/28/2014 7:25:43 AM Set Quest

----------


## burgaud

This sequence bothered me:
5/28/2014 7:23:36 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
*5/28/2014 7:23:46 AM Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3*
5/28/2014 7:23:50 AM Leaving Game
5/28/2014 7:23:53 AM Set Quest

I am suspecting it failed to go down either because:
1. It could not recognize Keep Depths Level 3, or
2. It somehow failed to click the proper Quest and thus either Breached Keep level 3 map portal is obscured by Azmodan's face or is not available.
Can you post the log file to reveal some more of what happened earlier than 5/28/2014 7:23:32 AM? Was it able to kill of Ghom or do something else?

I am suspecting that you got one of the GhomQuest png files wrong. Or something happened such that the PNG file matching suddenly do not work properly either because the screen graphics changed.

When it is scrolling through the Quest List where it is stuck, can you take a screen shot of your quest list?
ie, can you redo GhomQuestLight.png file?

New version is up for download. Along with it a PNGTest that will scan the PNG folder, and continuously scan the screen for matching pattern.
This should give you a heads' up if you have any PNG file that is wrong.

----------


## Vasortflam88

having some issues understanding how these work.
RunTime=
RestTime=
I was trying to experiment with them but they seem to ignore my settings. If I set it to run for 5 minutes as a test run it doesn't stop after 5 minutes. I though that would be a cool feature to benchmark different builds. Can you help me understand this. In the config you have 2 times after each variable. Should it be selecting one of them randomly or does it select them in order IE:
RunTime=120,300
RestTime=60,120
would yield a run time of 2 minutes then a rest of 1 minute then a run of 5 minutes and a rest of 2?
Thanks

----------


## burgaud

see code for your perusal:


```
	$MaxRunTime		= StringSplit(IniRead($ConfigFile, "RunTime", "RunTime", "2h,3h"), ",")
	$RestTime		= StringSplit(IniRead($ConfigFile, "RunTime", "RestTime", "5m,10m"),   ",")
```

Firstly, both have default values:
RunTime=2h,3h
RestTime=5m,10m



```
	$MaxRunTime[1]		= _Max(StringToTime($MaxRunTime[1]),StringToTime("30m"))
	$RestTime[1]		= _Max(StringToTime($RestTime[1]),  StringToTime("1m" ))
```

Secondly, there is a Minimum value for each settings:
Minimum RunTime is 30 minutes
Minimum RestTime is 1 minute



```
	$MaxRunTime[2]		= _Max(StringToTime($MaxRunTime[2]),$MaxRunTime[1]+1   )
	$RestTime[2]		= _Max(StringToTime($RestTime[2]),  $RestTime[1]+1     )
```

Thirdly, there is an error checking preventing you from breaking AutoIT. AutoIT fails when it randomizes from a big number to a small number; It wants 2nd number be bigger than the 1st number.

Lastly, all Time Durations (excluding skill timing) are based on RealTime with PAUSE-able clock.
ie, 

RunTime of 90 minutes
T=0 BKBot starts
T=20m you paused
T=30m you unpaused (10 minutes pause)
T=100m 90m of Runtime reached, BKBot will now rest





> Can you help me understand this. In the config you have 2 times after each variable. Should it be selecting one of them randomly or does it select them in order IE:


Each Entry has 2 numbers and BKBOT will randomly select a number between these ranges. example:
RunTime=2h,3h
BKBot will run for 120m to 180m.

If you want it fixed:
RunTime=2h,2h




If you want to benchmark builds, just do a run, and then check the Log.txt for the amount of time it spent fighting.
ie, 
*
00:00:00 Fight
00:00:19 Ghom #n is Dead (x,y)
*
= 19 seconds to kill Ghom

I once added an Average Time per run, but it was misleading because it also includes the time salvaging/transferring of loots. Secondly a longer wait was included to cope with the inventory display delay as well as the slower "BOA" item check which skews this info. An Average Fight Duration would be more useful. 

As for me, I just look at the fight time during fighting:
Fighting Ghom (x,y) [*180.3*]
That number (and all numbers enclosed in *[ ]* on this bot signifies a CountDown Timer.
By default, the Fight timer is 200 seconds. if it is 180.3 as displayed, it implies 19.7 seconds has elapsed.

BTW: If I were to include an Average Fight Timer, how do you want it?
PS: Everytime you PAUSE/UNPAUSE the bot, it will re-read the config files (ie, you can pause, tweak your skill settings, unpause).
not advisable during fights though.

----------


## starkos08

5/28/2014 10:10:15 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:10:18 PM Creating Game
5/28/2014 10:10:29 PM Check Inventory
5/28/2014 10:10:33 PM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
5/28/2014 10:10:36 PM Goto Larder
5/28/2014 10:10:38 PM Larder Corridor
5/28/2014 10:10:49 PM Move To Position
5/28/2014 10:10:50 PM Fight
5/28/2014 10:10:59 PM Where is Ghom?
5/28/2014 10:11:01 PM Where is Ghom?
5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?
5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?
5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?
5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?
5/28/2014 10:11:03 PM Ghom #15 is Dead (1479,197)
5/28/2014 10:11:04 PM Looting
5/28/2014 10:11:10 PM Leave Game
5/28/2014 10:11:12 PM Leaving Game
5/28/2014 10:11:25 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:11:28 PM Creating Game
5/28/2014 10:11:39 PM Check Inventory
5/28/2014 10:11:42 PM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
5/28/2014 10:11:52 PM Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3
5/28/2014 10:11:56 PM Leaving Game
5/28/2014 10:11:59 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:12:14 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:12:27 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:12:39 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:12:52 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:13:04 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:13:17 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:13:30 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:13:42 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:13:55 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:14:07 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:14:20 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:14:33 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:14:45 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:14:58 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:15:11 PM Set Quest
5/28/2014 10:15:23 PM Set Quest

It is stuck on "Tremors in the Stone" and won't select correct quest. And I redid the png files.

----------


## Vasortflam88

Thank you for the explanation I thought that was how it worked I was just unaware of the 30 minute minimum. 

I have it going into "rest" mode now however it isn't closing diablo during this period. I assume it is intended to do so looking at the source. I have tried running it compiled as an admin and still the same result. I am on windows 8 64bit. It has no trouble launching another copy when it exits rest mode.

----------


## burgaud

> 5/28/2014 10:11:03 PM Ghom #15 is Dead (1479,197)
> 5/28/2014 10:11:04 PM Looting
> 5/28/2014 10:11:10 PM Leave Game
> 5/28/2014 10:11:12 PM Leaving Game
> 5/28/2014 10:11:25 PM Set Quest
> 5/28/2014 10:11:28 PM Creating Game
> 5/28/2014 10:11:39 PM Check Inventory
> 5/28/2014 10:11:42 PM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
> 5/28/2014 10:11:52 PM Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3
> ...



@starkos08
Do you have the new BKBOT version?
therein is a file PNGTest.au3 that will continuously scan the whole screen for matching PNG image stored in the PNG folder for testing purposes.

Step 1: run that PNGtest.Au3
Step 2: ALT-TAB to diablo3, and bring out the "Game Setting" screen. PNGTest should identify that image and tells you about it.
Step 3: Go to the quest selection screen, scroll to and bring The Breached Keep to the center (or almost center), 
Step 3a, Check if it can identify the Dark and Light versions
if you have both of them up, then it is good, BKBOT should not be getting stuck due to PNG problem.

Let me know.




> It is stuck on "Tremors in the Stone" and won't select correct quest. And I redid the png files.


When Tremors in the Stone is highlighted, it implies The Breached Keep is dark/not highlighted.
Therefore, GhomQuestDark.PNG is the possible problem.
To verify, use the PNGTest.AU3 to check if it can recognize GhomQuestDark.PNG.
If you have a working ghomquestdark.png from another bot, you can use that with BKBOT (just rename).

----------


## burgaud

> Thank you for the explanation I thought that was how it worked I was just unaware of the 30 minute minimum. 
> 
> I have it going into "rest" mode now however it *isn't closing diablo* during this period. I assume it is intended to do so looking at the source. I have tried running it compiled as an admin and still the same result. I am on windows 8 64bit. It has no trouble launching another copy when it exits rest mode.


Hmmm... I actually havent encountered it during Rest to know if D3 client is closed to be honest. But you can see that the code wants it closed and continuously tries closing it every loop:


```
	elseif $STATUS = "Rest" then
		MouseClock()
		if ProcessExists("Diablo III.exe")=1 then
			ProcessClose("Diablo III.exe")
			sleep(250)
```

Perhaps, the code *ProcessClose("Diablo III.exe")* isnt working or you have a different D3.exe game name?

However, I do have seen BKBOT closing D3 when it sees the LOGIN screen.
I am using W8.1 64bit too.

----------


## burgaud

> 5/28/2014 10:11:01 PM Where is Ghom?
> 5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?
> 5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?
> 5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?


You will find this alot in the log.txt file.
Q: Is this a cause for alarm?
A: No, unless you died

However, if you die and you see these before dying:
5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?
5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM Where is Ghom?
5/28/2014 10:11:02 PM BOT IS DEAD!

it means, there is something wrong BOT did not find where GHOM is (offscreen) and therefore, could not attack properly.
GHOM going offscreen (usually above) WILL occurs to range characters (DH, WD), But if you can kill GHOM within 15~20 seconds (duration of Vengeance or wrathful Gargantuar), then you would not worry much. WHERE IS GHOM will pop up when Ghom is almost dead = ie, no Red bar on his health bar. A single Red Pixel on his Red Bar may be worth 50M of HP and might take 2 seconds more to kill.

Considering that LMB, once pressed on a target will "auto-target" until released, it is best that you assign a skill that you can spam with LMB. As a matter of fact, it is best to have LMB skill set with Zero Timeout so it will NOT LOOSE target.

Cases BOT dies:
case 1: could not find GHOM, attacking at empty space = dead
case 2: not enough DPS = dead
I inserted :WHERE IS GHOM for debugging purposes to know HOW Bot died:

Do understand, AutoIT based Bots are PIXEL based bots. BKBOT scans the displayed screen for those little pixels to check where it is, where is ghom, where is the vendor and so on. We do not access D3 client memory - none whatsoever. D3 client does not know we exists unless it scans the whole PC's memory for any bot-like names (this is against privacy however). Being Pixel based bots, it does not know exactly where GHOM is. It looks for Ghom's health bar (above his toon and not the Boss-health bar) to know his actual location.

----------


## reliv

I use these settings for the fight:



> [Fight]
> MaxDuration=25000
> WaitBeforeMoving=800
> FightPosition=1200,50
> FightPositionTimer=850
> MaxDistance=800


I get in the correct position that I want, and the bot detects Ghom, but the mouse cursor moves to a position below and away from Ghom. This causes my WD to cast Piranhas and Firebats away from Ghom. It used to work perfectly fine, then I'm not sure what happened exactly.

I tried downloading the new update with similar results. Also, the new update seems to have some run-time error after killing Ghom.

----------


## burgaud

> FightPosition=1200,50
> FightPositionTimer=850


I believe this should bring you a somewhere near the lower-left Post with Ghom to the right side. 
If so, good choice of position.




> and the bot detects Ghom, but the mouse cursor moves to a position below and away from Ghom.


How did you know bot detected Ghom?
And then bot still manages to move mouse away from Ghom?

If it detected Ghom, it will not move mouse away from Ghom.
Unless you used a skill targeted at "SELF" But this will move the mouse to your current position instead of *below and away from Ghom*

From what you said, it is either:
a) did not detect Ghom at all and Ghom moved far and away somewhere else such that his red health bar is off screen
b) you have something colored RED from where it moved the mouse to and targetted that. I doubt this is possible unless you have an overlayed program.
c) you used a skill targeted at Self which I doubt too because it will move mouse to center of screen and not *below and away from Ghom*
Are you using some sort of Overlay?


It is of paramount importance that you bring out your pets or follower to damage Ghom as fast as possible, to make the Red Health Bar (not the Boss health bar) appear so BKBOT can know where is GHOM, Can you post your Log.txt file before and after this fight?




> Also, the new update seems to have some run-time error after killing Ghom.


can you do a screen shot of this error?

----------


## reliv

Thanks for the quick reply!

I realized that I turned off Display Monster Healthbars (V) accidentally at some point. So, that fixed the error.




> elseif $STATUS = "Fight" then
> if Fight($FightMaxDuration) then
> Loot ($LootSet,$LootLeg,$LootGem,$LootRare,$LootBlue)
> send("T")
> Sleep(4300)
> $TimeOut = SetTimeOut(-1)
> $STATUS = "Leave Game"
> LogMessage($STATUS)
> else
> ...


I changed a part of your coding to add a TP to home before leaving the game, since the leave game timer adds like 4-5 seconds to each fight. I realized that in the update, you got rid of the function wait(), and I simply modified it to sleep(), which solved the error.

Thanks for the great update!

Is it possible to add a pickup for white items? I've been running this bot for a long time and I'm lacking reusable parts more than veld crystals.

----------


## burgaud

I got rid of the Wait routine because I realized AutoIt already have a HOTKEY for such a purpose. Much much better too.




> TP to home before leaving the game, since the leave game timer adds like 4-5 seconds to each fight


Umm it does?
Did not know it is taking that much longer a time!

You might want to instead of Sleeping immediately after Teleporting back to Town, add the sleep timer to the SetTimeOut as shown. This way, the whole script will not wait for 4.3 seconds but still continuously loop. This may not be as responsive, but the total delay should not be more than half a second and sometimes, at par with just plain Sleep(4300) on it.


```
		if Fight($FightMaxDuration) then
			Loot($LootSet,$LootLeg,$LootGem,$LootRare,$LootBlue,$LootWhite)
			Send("T")
			$TimeOut = SetTimeOut(4300)
			$STATUS = ""
```






> Is it possible to add a pickup for white items? I've been running this bot for a long time and I'm lacking reusable parts more than veld crystals.


I knew someone will want it.
I will add it.

----------


## burgaud

if you can't wait for an update to loot Whites:


Insert these line somewhere in Line 70~75


```
Global $LootWhite,$ColorWhite
```

insert these lines somewhere in Line 110~120


```
	;[Loot]
	$LootWhite		= int(IniRead($ConfigFile, "Loot", "White",	0))
	$ColorWhite		= IniRead($ConfigFile, "LootColor", "White",	0xFFFFF)
```


Add the $LootWhite parameter


```
	elseif $STATUS = "Fight" then
		if Fight($FightMaxDuration) then
			Loot ($LootSet,$LootLeg,$LootGem,$LootRare,$LootBlue,$LootWhite)
```

Add the $white parameter and the elseif statement as shown.


```
func Loot ($set,$leg,$gem,$rare,$blue,$white)
	LogMessage("Looting")
	sleep($LootDelay)
	local $loot = 0
	local $timeout = SetTimeOut($LootTime)
	while NOT IsTimeOut($timeout)
		if $set>0  and ScanPick($ColorSet) then
			$loot += 1
		elseif $leg>0  and ScanPick($ColorLeg) then
			$loot += 1
		elseif $gem>0  and ScanPick($ColorGem) then
			$loot += 1
		elseif $rare>0 and ScanPick($ColorRare) then
			$loot += 1
		elseif $blue>0 and ScanPick($ColorBlue) then
			$loot += 1
		elseif $white>0 and ScanPick($ColorWhite) then
			$loot += 1
		endif
		Print( StringFormat("Looting #%d [%0.1f]", $loot, GetTimeOut($timeout)/1000) )
		Sleep(100)
	wend
endfunc
```

I have not tested this: I am on site job atm with no access to my D3 PC.

By Default it will pick up anything WHITE (ie colored 0xFFFFFF)
I do not know if 0xFFFFFF is the color of WHITE items.
You can check/verify the actual color by doing a screenshot, and examine it with MSPAINT to see the actual color.
0xFFFFFF is a very common color that might screw the pickup code.
FYI: my follower's Hollowed Defender's Shield's yellow/gold glow has a $ColorRare color that bot tries to go to that location to pickup. I have since transmog it to dull shield instead. These things can screw bot.

NOTE:
The loot routine will always try to pick up Highest Priority items to Least Priority items (as shown in the if then else statements). 
Try this:
Put a lot of Sets, Legs, Yellows, Blue, White on your toon. Run bot, wait till it kills ghom then PAUSE. Drop those Sets, Legs, Yellows, Blue and UNPAUSE.
Observe which one Bot will pick up first and last. It will always be Sets to Whites

However, be quick about it as bot might not have enough time to pick up; Make sure you manually PAUSE to pick up any left items.

----------


## starkos08

Turns out that ghomquestdark.png might be the problem. Redid it, now the pngtest recognizes it. Will test tonight and see if that fixes the problem. Thanks for the help.

----------


## benschi

sell + salvage is not working for me. 

if inventory is full and he wants to go salvage/sell he clicks on the flag and doesnt do anything anymore.

----------


## eric632

super noob question but is there like a guide on how to setup/use autoit?

----------


## burgaud

> sell + salvage is not working for me. 
> 
> if inventory is full and he wants to go salvage/sell he clicks on the flag and doesnt do anything anymore.


A screen shot and copypaste of log.txt would be appreciated.
Otherwise, i am staring at a blank.




> super noob question but is there like a guide on how to setup/use autoit?


1. Download and Install AutoIt from AutoIT
2. once AutoIT is installed, right click on BKBOT and choices will appear (to compile is the logical choice)
3. done

----------


## benschi

hey, i wanted to let the bot run endless and without brakes so i made ";" before runtime and resttime. is this correct or do i just have to delete the numbers after the "=" and leave it blank?

because putting ";" before them didnt work it seems as he stopped and it got this message in log file: 30.05.2014 06:09:27 RunTime Reached. Closing Diablo III

can you tell me what i have to do to get it running without stopping after a certain time and without doing breaks? 

thx

----------


## andreribeiro

Anyone got banned using this?

----------


## burgaud

> hey, i wanted to let the bot run endless and without brakes so i made ";" before runtime and resttime. is this correct or do i just have to delete the numbers after the "=" and leave it blank?
> 
> because putting ";" before them didnt work it seems as he stopped and it got this message in log file: 30.05.2014 06:09:27 RunTime Reached. Closing Diablo III
> 
> can you tell me what i have to do to get it running without stopping after a certain time and without doing breaks? 
> 
> thx


The default config will run D3 for a specific duration, then rest, then repeat in an endless loop until either PC crashed, or bot paused.

RunTime=3h,4h
This means, BKBot will run D3 for 3h~4h <- exact duration is random.

RunTime=3h,3h
This means, BKBot will run D3 for 3h~3h or simply 3 hours

If you comment it out
*;*RunTime=3h,3h
Then BKBot will use the default value 2h,3h or 2 to 3 hours

You can either specify the following time units:
h,H,m,M are the allowed Time Units. No Time Unit means seconds

If you want to run BKBOT for a a very long time, then supply it with a very big time: Max ~2million seconds (too big number will trash AutoIT). I suggest putting in 100h or approximately 5 days.
*RunTime=100h,100h*
RestTime=5m,5m
Whatever you put into RestTime will be irrelevant because the RunTime is extremely long.

----------


## burgaud

> Anyone got banned using this?


Getting Banned is a possibility. Nothing is guaranteed.

If you cannot afford to risk your account, do not BOT

----------


## burgaud

When you encounter BKBOT wondering away from the loots after a fight, it is *NOT A BUG*!

You simply have an item, or character effect, a ground effect, that matches the Color codes for the target items.
Example:
Equipped ThunderFury's lightning glow is mistaken as a WHITE; Bot will try to chase it and away from loot
Equipped Hollowed Defender Shield's glow appears as a RARE/YELLOW; Bot will try to chase it and away from loot
Maximus' demon chain will appear as a RARE/Yellow; Bot will try to chase it and away from loot
and so on and so forth

It is best you to transmog your items to dull normal items to prevent BKBOT from mistaking it as a loot.

Furthermore, there are some skills that will do just that too. Be warned. Remedy is to not use those skills.

There is nothing I can do about it. It is a limitation of a Pixel based Bot. The only solution would be to peek at D3 memory altogether (very risky).

----------


## eric632

Can someone explain the sixth step to me? I don't know what to do with the PNG folder

"6. You need to check the PNG folder. By now, you already know the drill what these PNG files are, where and when on Diablo3 these pictures appear. In case bot is having difficulty selecting quests, or clicking on "Leave Game" and the like, you should redo these."

----------


## cyvil

I've never used a bot before so I'm a complete scrub at this and know nothing. I need help with filling out the config file properly.

I am trying to set this up on my crusader. He'll be using the poison ammy and furnace 2h. I won't need to use potions or anything else for t6 farming.

4 key is my Akarat's Champion
3 key is Provoke
Right Mouse Click is Fist of The Heavens
Left Mouse Click is Slash for the short time that I run out of wrath

I need Akarat's Champion to activate first and to keep spamming Fist of the Heavens until wrath is below 50% and hit Provoke. 

I don't need to loot blues, whites or yellows. Just set items and legs.

Fight usually lasts 35-40 seconds.

----------


## burgaud

> Can someone explain the sixth step to me? I don't know what to do with the PNG folder
> 
> "6. You need to check the PNG folder. By now, you already know the drill what these PNG files are, where and when on Diablo3 these pictures appear. In case bot is having difficulty selecting quests, or clicking on "Leave Game" and the like, you should redo these."



Can you recognize the PNG files and what/where these things appear?
BKBOT is a late comer in the GHOM BOT world. I assume that you already have tried the others to know what are needed.

I have made extreme measures to make the codes alot better at recognizing the default PNG files. In most cases, unless you set your video settings too differently from suggested values, you wont need to change them at all.

There is a script included with the latest BK BOT called PNGTest.AU3. run it to scan for the appropriate PNG file to match.

----------


## burgaud

> I've never used a bot before so I'm a complete scrub at this and know nothing. I need help with filling out the config file properly.
> 
> I am trying to set this up on my crusader. He'll be using the poison ammy and furnace 2h. I won't need to use potions or anything else for t6 farming.
> 
> 4 key is my Akarat's Champion
> 3 key is Provoke
> Right Mouse Click is Fist of The Heavens
> Left Mouse Click is Slash for the short time that I run out of wrath
> 
> ...


There is no means of measuring the amount of resource the toon have. The amount of coding, for Pixel based bots, needed is too tedious and STILL not even accurate to make it reliable. 

You will need instead to rely on TIMING - how often to attack with one skill and how often to attack on another. This is how I am currently doing it.

----------


## eric632

> Can you recognize the PNG files and what/where these things appear?
> BKBOT is a late comer in the GHOM BOT world. I assume that you already have tried the others to know what are needed.
> 
> I have made extreme measures to make the codes alot better at recognizing the default PNG files. In most cases, unless you set your video settings too differently from suggested values, you wont need to change them at all.
> 
> There is a script included with the latest BK BOT called PNGTest.AU3. run it to scan for the appropriate PNG file to match.


Sorry this is my first time botting diablo 3 and using autoit so I'm completely clueless. Do you mind going into detail what I have to do?

----------


## richardptt

> hi all
> 
> this is my contribution to the ghom bot community.
> I'd like to take this opportunity to give credits to:
> 1. Richardptt for his bot, for the bot idea in general
> 2. Snowchild for his reconnect and moving mouse ideas
> 
> what this bot will do:
> 0. Will not ask password!
> ...


good job man ;d

----------


## burgaud

> Sorry this is my first time botting diablo 3 and using autoit so I'm completely clueless. Do you mind going into detail what I have to do?


1st Step: Install AutoIT. Ensure that you have it installed before proceeding forward.

2nd Step: Take a look at the PNG files. View them. Where do you think these icons/pattern appear?
HINT:
PLAY.png appears in Battle.net Launcher
GAME SETTINGS appears in __________________
THE BREACHED KEEP (dark) appears in __________________
THE BREACHED KEEP (light) appears in __________________
LEAVE GAME appears in __________________
LOGIN appears in __________________

3rd step, now that you know where these icons appear, you will need to determine if they are compatible with your displayed icons.
Run the accompanying PNGTEST.AU3; it will continuously scan for any matching patterns on the screen with the PNG files in the PNG folder. You will need to bring out each and every D3/BNET screen with the corresponding displayed icons/patterns and match ALL of them. If any one of them do not match, you will need to create your own PNG files based on your screen display - THIS is something I cannot do for you unless you can bring over your computer to my office.

To create the corresponding PNG files, do a screen shot (printscreen) of the corresponding screen; then paste it onto MSPaint (or similar app), crop to the necessary pattern, and finally save as PNG format. Keep doing this to ALL unmatched PNG file until you get all of them correct. There are 6 of them.

4th step: come back here for results

----------


## eric632

> 1st Step: Install AutoIT. Ensure that you have it installed before proceeding forward.
> 
> 2nd Step: Take a look at the PNG files. View them. Where do you think these icons/pattern appear?
> HINT:
> PLAY.png appears in Battle.net Launcher
> GAME SETTINGS appears in __________________
> THE BREACHED KEEP (dark) appears in __________________
> THE BREACHED KEEP (light) appears in __________________
> LEAVE GAME appears in __________________
> ...


Thanks a ton, I got it to work. One problem though is that the bot clicks on leave game before the town teleport goes through so it ends up having to wait the 10 seconds in town to leave the game. Perhaps add a timer for that? Otherwise, bot works great! Again, thanks a lot for all the help.

----------


## burgaud

You can change the delay a little longer so that by the time it reaches the town (or almost there), it will commence Leaving Game.

TownPortalDelay=*4500*
Change that to 5000 (5 seconds) depends on your system latency.

----------


## tonyxrc

hey are they any way to change the map coordinates? i wanna change the fighting position

----------


## eric632

> hey are they any way to change the map coordinates? i wanna change the fighting position


you can change the position in the config i think. 

FightPosition=1282,100
;FightPosition=1292,280

I have no clue how to find the values though.

----------


## tonyxrc

yeah thats what i am trying to figure it out, i wanna stand in front of ghom instead of loop around him

----------


## Saderzz

Hey, first of all thank you for your fantastic contribution. I have been using this script for sometime, and have found it to be most satisfactory. I have around 500 successful runs so far on T3. 

However, I am encountering issues with selling/salvaging items.

The character will go to my battle standard and open the edit screen instead of actually going to stash or vendors.

6/3/2014 6:04:35 PM Looting
6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140528
6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM MaxRunTime : 14400000,18000000
6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM RestTime : 300000,600000
6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM Battle.net : D:\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM FightPosition : 1282,100
6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM KeyForceToMove : V,56
6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
6/3/2014 6:04:44 PM Leave Game
6/3/2014 6:04:45 PM Leaving Game
6/3/2014 6:05:00 PM Set Quest
6/3/2014 6:05:02 PM Creating Game
6/3/2014 6:05:18 PM Check Inventory
6/3/2014 6:05:22 PM Stashing Legendary and Set Items
6/3/2014 6:05:27 PM Error: Could not open Stash
6/3/2014 6:05:27 PM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
6/3/2014 6:05:37 PM Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.

Edit: The second error presented is due to the battle standard screen being open, and covering the game.

----------


## burgaud

FightPosition=1282,10
FightPositionTimer=1300
Are the things you want to modify.
Basically, Fightposition simply moves the mouse to point in that direction. (1282,10) is a coordinate a little to the right-of-center, almost at the top of the screen.
FightPositionTimer is the amount of time in milliseconds, it will walk towards the position.
This is extremely, TRIAL and ERROR unfortunately as there is no good means of forcing the bot to move to an exact "X,Y coordinate on the map"

What Toon are you playing? A melee? a Range?
For melee, you should also use MaxDistance variable (measurements in pixel not yards).
If bot is too far away, it will move towards Ghom (once is every 5 secodns).





> yeah thats what i am trying to figure it out, i wanna stand in front of ghom instead of loop around him


Try this which I use on a Crusader with +22% movement speed
*FightPosition=1292,280
FightPositionTimer=750
*

----------


## burgaud

> The character will go to my battle standard and open the edit screen instead of actually going to stash or vendors.


edit screen?
What is that?

To check inventory, BKBot does not send/press "i" key, but rather click on the Inventory icon:


```
	MouseClick("left",1183,1030,1,0)	;open backpack
```




> 6/3/2014 6:04:35 PM Looting
> 6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140528
> 6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM MaxRunTime : 14400000,18000000
> 6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM RestTime : 300000,600000
> 6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM Battle.net : D:\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
> 6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM FightPosition : 1282,100
> 6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM KeyForceToMove : V,56
> 6/3/2014 6:04:43 PM KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
> 6/3/2014 6:04:44 PM Leave Game
> ...


By Battle Standard, you are referring to Banner?
Hmm... perhaps a mouse click problem...
When Bot enters a game, the mouse is circling around the center, this so happens to be where the "Banner" is also located at the time of joining, and when it tries to open the inventory, perhaps, it was not able to move mouse to that position and clicked right away (and so happened it clicked on the Banner)

Does this happen LOTS of time? (warrant a immediate fix)
Or just this once? (maybe just a latency issue)

Then again, I will modify the code to instead of using mouseclick, will use pressing on "I"

----------


## burgaud

Thanks richard! most appreciated!

----------


## burgaud

Heads up:

Upcoming version will enable you to:
1. use all 4 stash tabs in round robin manner. (it was an unfinished code as of released version)
2. bot 7 heroes, one at a time of course. ie, bot Hero1 for Y hours, then bot Hero2 for Y hours, then bot Hero3 for Y hours.....you can choose which heroes (or hero) to bot

----------


## Saderzz

> edit screen?
> What is that?
> 
> To check inventory, BKBot does not send/press "i" key, but rather click on the Inventory icon:
> 
> 
> ```
> 	MouseClick("left",1183,1030,1,0)	;open backpack
> ```
> ...


Hey thanks for your response. Yes I am referring to the banner. It will open the banner edit screen instead of going to stash as intended.

This happens ONLY when there are 3 slots from full in my inventory. Its trying to ensure there is enough room to grab the next boss loot, realizes im almost full and attempts to stash/sell/salvage.

This is happening 100% of the time when inventory is full. If inventory is empty or not close to being full there is no problem. I have since set my script to only pick up legendaries and set items, and leave yellows/blues on the ground. This is currently the only way I can ensure the bot continues with kills.

For clarification:

100% of the time it will go to banner instead of stash when 4 slots from full in inventory. This has been tested about 30 times.
No errors other than when stash/salvage/sell is required.

I have ensured I am in the correct resolution, turned graphics way down to minimum, and also tried with fully accelerated graphics.

Edit: There is NO problem with opening and viewing characters immediate inventory. The issue occurs when it attempts to move to the stash/inventory.

----------


## burgaud

In other words, you need a immediate FIX "now".

Here is what you should do:

edit the BKBot.au3: look for this line:


```
MouseClick("left",1183,1030,1,0)	;open backpack
```

remove that line!

And change it with


```
Send("i")	;open backpack
```

it should press "I" instead of using mouse click.
Then let me know asap. I will be offline in a few minutes.

Wait...
Does it always OPEN the banner screen when it enters the game?
Do you see it opening the Backpack?

If I understand you just now, this is only happening, when the backpack is full! this implies that it is opening the backpack properly.



> 6/3/2014 6:05:22 PM Stashing Legendary and Set Items
> 6/3/2014 6:05:27 PM Error: Could not open Stash


But it is not opening the stash! (my mistake for not understanding you the 1st time!)

Hmm.. will check why this is happening.
Must be a problem LOCATING the stash. Can yuo confirm it is NOT opening the stash?

----------


## Saderzz

> In other words, you need a immediate FIX "now".
> 
> Here is what you should do:
> 
> edit the BKBot.au3: look for this line:
> 
> 
> ```
> MouseClick("left",1183,1030,1,0)	;open backpack
> ...


100% confirmed it does NOT open stash  :Smile:  I can see it "click" or attempt to move there, but the stash is never actually clicked. Instead it clicks the banner and opens the edit screen breaking the bot.

The inventory opens fine, and it knows its full. The only issue thus far is moving character TO stash, and stashing items!

Thanks for the reply. 
On an unrelated note, I was also able to insert the following lines into the script and run without issue. I have since removed the "click" to open inventory, and now just uses I key instead without any issues.

----------


## burgaud

@ Saderzz


OK! Understood you completely now!

Change this:


```
		MouseClick("left", 575, 240, 3, 0) ; Move and Open Stash
```

To


```
		MouseMove(550, 200, 0)
		Sleep(5000)
		MouseClick("left", 550, 200, 1, 0) ; Move and Open Stash
```

Before running bot, ensure you got items on the lower *RIGHT* corners (4 items) on your backpack (or put a 2 slot item above the Blood Shard currency symbol) , then run bot,
It will run through its paces, create game, join game, check inventory (at this time it shuold detect FULL), and decides to stash
*Be attentive and see where the MOUSE hovers*
is it on the stash? Did the mouse turn into a Hand?
If so, then problem solved. -> remove that lengthly Sleep(5000) and you are good to go.
if not on stash, then you will need to redo those coordinates (550, 200). I suggest doing a screen shot, and check the coordinate

BTW. When it joins a newly created game, did you include any code to make bot MOVE? if so, that would screw up the locations

----------


## Saderzz

> @ Saderzz
> 
> Change this:
> 
> 
> ```
> 		MouseClick("left", 575, 240, 3, 0) ; Move and Open Stash
> ```
> 
> ...


No modifications have been made for movement. When the game joins, checks inventory and realized I am full, it will attempt to click stash, but clicks just before and ends up clicking banner instead. It looks like either it does not have a long enough delay, or simply the coordinates its trying to pick are incorrect, causing it to go to banner instead.

Its either clicking too early before it highlights stash, or its clicking halfway between banner and stash.

----------


## burgaud

> Its either clicking too early before it highlights stash, or its clicking halfway between banner and stash.


Could be a posibility as I wrote it to click instantaneously.

You could include a slower click:


```
		MouseClick("left", 575, 240, 1, 10) ; Move and Open Stash
```

The "10" indicates a slower mouse actions

----------


## Saderzz

> Could be a posibility as I wrote it to click instantaneously.
> 
> You could include a slower click:
> 
> 
> ```
> 		MouseClick("left", 575, 240, 1, 10) ; Move and Open Stash
> ```
> 
> The "10" indicates a slower mouse actions


I have included the changes recommended. I do the delay for mouse click, and it is NO LONGER clicking on the banner.
It is now clicking just below Cain's ID book next to stash. Seems the error is the coordinates its being told to click!

I can check a screenshot and try to get the proper coordinates so the stash is clicked. I do see there was one other user in this forum that reported the same problem. Assuming I can get the correct coordinates, I should be able to fix this and post here any progress.

Thank you once again Burgaud. :Cool:

----------


## burgaud

Can you post a screen shot just after joining the game? (upload here are ownedcore as against at imageshack which modifies uploaded pictures)
I would like to know if we have a different screen.
ie, the coords i use are based on what I am getting. perhaps, each machine/paragon have different spawn position?

perhaps in next release, I would use an auto-search algo instead:
ie, move the mouse around until it sees the word "Stash" (much the same way as the Create Game Quest List auto search algo is doing)

----------


## Saderzz

> Can you post a screen shot just after joining the game? (upload here are ownedcore as against at imageshack which modifies uploaded pictures)
> I would like to know if we have a different screen.
> ie, the coords i use are based on what I am getting. perhaps, each machine/paragon have different spawn position?
> 
> perhaps in next release, I would use an auto-search algo instead:
> ie, move the mouse around until it sees the word "Stash" (much the same way as the Create Game Quest List auto search algo is doing)


Screenshot will be in your inbox, I have checked to see coordinates as well.

Character spawn 964, 504
Banner - 886, 407
Stash - 547, 198

----------


## Saderzz

After digging a little further, and without realizing this was actually in play...

MAKE SURE you have "Zoom when inventory is open" turned OFF under settings.

All issues are fixed.

----------


## burgaud

> After digging a little further, and without realizing this was actually in play...
> 
> MAKE SURE you have "Zoom when inventory is open" turned OFF under settings.
> 
> All issues are fixed.


LOL!

Anyways. I took the time to redo some of the codes incorporating a search code to auto find the stash; same codes which i could use for auto-searching Haedrig, or the other merchants in the future.


PS: I geared up my sader from Ghom. Now doing T6 with her using Shield bash, Hardened, Blind with >50% CDR. She is the only one in my roster who can do T6 Ghom perhaps because of her high Toughness (from shield). Once I find that weapon with +Physical Damage, she will be doing T6 Ghom in 40s

----------


## shaakz

I tried to find some information on this, but the legendary items the bot loots from ghom, will they also be salvaged? It only states that it stashes BOA items, not what happens to unidentified legendaries it finds (this might be obvious but im just tired atm), thanks in advance.

----------


## burgaud

All BOA items: Gems, rerolled items, Sets, Legs, to included Unidentified will never be sold, nor salvaged. There is a check that *prohibits* it from SELLING nor SALVAGING BOA items left in the backpack.

unID legs not getting stashed? Doubt it. All BOA items get stashed unless stash is full.

Current released BKBOT is unfinished when it comes to using all 4 stash tabs. Thus far only uses the 1st enabled stash tab for saving all BOA items. Perhaps you noticed it not stashing because of this.

*EDIT: A new version is released which can now use all 4 stash tabs.*

BTW. Left Most Column is never touched. If you have any items in there, they will not be stashed, sold, salvaged either they are whites or legs.

----------


## shaakz

Thank you, i didnt get that BOA was equal to sets and legs excluded from rares since they are also accound bound after the loot timer expires.

+rep for helpful post.




> All BOA items: Gems, rerolled items, Sets, Legs, to included Unidentified will never be sold, nor salvaged. There is a check that *prohibits* it from SELLING nor SALVAGING BOA items left in the backpack.
> 
> unID legs not getting stashed? Doubt it. All BOA items get stashed unless stash is full.
> 
> Current released BKBOT is unfinished when it comes to using all 4 stash tabs. Thus far only uses the 1st enabled stash tab for saving all BOA items. Perhaps you noticed it not stashing because of this.
> 
> *EDIT: A new version is released which can now use all 4 stash tabs.*
> 
> BTW. Left Most Column is never touched. If you have any items in there, they will not be stashed, sold, salvaged either they are whites or legs.

----------


## tokyov

woot! testing this out!

----------


## Achi3

The bot launches the game just fine, but seems to be stuck after that. The cursor circles around my character, and the bot seems to press ESC from time to time. Nothing else happens. The AutoIt tooltip stays on "loading diablo".



```
5/06/2014 13:35:09 Start          : BK Ghom Bot v20140604
5/06/2014 13:35:09 MaxRunTime     : 1.0H,1.0H
5/06/2014 13:35:09 RestTime       : 9.0M,9.0M
5/06/2014 13:35:09 Battle.net     : E:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
5/06/2014 13:35:09 FightPosition  : 1282,100
5/06/2014 13:35:09 KeyForceToMove : V,56
5/06/2014 13:35:09 KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
5/06/2014 13:35:14 Stabilizing Battle.net
5/06/2014 13:35:23 Loading Diablo III
```

Any idea what this might be? Thanks!

----------


## burgaud

> The bot launches the game just fine, but seems to be stuck after that. The cursor circles around my character, and the bot seems to press ESC from time to time. Nothing else happens. The AutoIt tooltip stays on "loading diablo".
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 5/06/2014 13:35:09 Start          : BK Ghom Bot v20140604
> 5/06/2014 13:35:09 MaxRunTime     : 1.0H,1.0H
> 5/06/2014 13:35:09 RestTime       : 9.0M,9.0M
> 5/06/2014 13:35:09 Battle.net     : E:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
> ...


Based on what you said, you do not have the correct PNG files or the default PNG files are not compatible with yours.

Run PNGTest.AU3, it will load up all the PNG files in the PNG folder, then you need to bring out the screens where those patterns appear. PNGTest.au3 should match by displaying it on the screen where it is found, if not, you have some problems.

Of hand, the way you described it, it could not match "GAME SETTINGS" pattern.

At the least, it managed to match the pattern "PLAY" from the Battle.net Launcher's PLAY button.

----------


## burgaud

> Thank you, i didnt get that BOA was equal to sets and legs excluded from rares since they are also accound bound after the loot timer expires.
> 
> +rep for helpful post.


To clarify:
It will pick up only the following 7 "Colors" if enabled in the following order of priority and given a specified duration to pickup (LootTime)
Set=0x00FF00
Leg=0xFF8000
Gem=0x99BBFF 
Rare=0xFFFF00
Blue=0x6969FF
White=0xFFFFFF
As already posted, if you notice your toon is going away from the loot, then you got something colorful on you (or on your follower), better transmog it to something Dull.

But when stashing/selling/salvaging, it will check for the "Account Bound" grey color; *only BOA items have this grey text*.

----------


## Achi3

> Based on what you said, you do not have the correct PNG files or the default PNG files are not compatible with yours.
> 
> Run PNGTest.AU3, it will load up all the PNG files in the PNG folder, then you need to bring out the screens where those patterns appear. PNGTest.au3 should match by displaying it on the screen where it is found, if not, you have some problems.
> 
> Of hand, the way you described it, it could not match "GAME SETTINGS" pattern.
> 
> At the least, it managed to match the pattern "PLAY" from the Battle.net Launcher's PLAY button.


I re-made the PNG's for the second time, and it now seems to work fine. Thanks! (+rep)

----------


## DaRez02

Man, I'm really stuck.
When i run the bot it goes to D3, it just moves the mouse pointer a bit then presses ESC then repeats.
I already created the screen shots for the Ghom quests.
So i ran the PNGTest, then opened the PNG folder, and it sees the Ghom quest but when i go back to D3 with PNGTest running, it doesnt read anything.
what am i missing?
Also, i tried the PNG as D K only and the whole word as well. no go...

----------


## burgaud

Can you post the log.txt?
The way you described your situation:



> When i run the bot it goes to D3, it just moves the mouse pointer a bit then presses ESC then repeats.


This suggests to me GAME SETTINGS png file is not matching with your screen.

Secondly, did you run PNGTEST.au3 and have it match ALL patterns and not just one single pattern? The way you described what you did:



> So i ran the PNGTest, then opened the PNG folder, and it sees the Ghom quest but when i go back to D3 with PNGTest running, it doesnt read anything.


This is not the way to doing it:

run PNGTEST, leave it running
run D3, browse D3 program where those patterns exists and PNGTEST will tell you if they match (it will not tell you if it does not match).
if you get all 6 patterns matching, you are good to go.

Repeat: You need to match ALL patterns


```
While STUCK
    ONLY REPLY: Check PNG patterns. Match ALL SIX Patterns
ENDLESS LOOP
```

Many beginners are too eager to bot, they forget one of the requirements: Please *Match all PNG files*
There are other requirements too: check Setup folder

----------


## Reaperherpderp

i would like to use this bot but i have no clue how to use bots, can someone direct me where to go to read something so i can get started?

----------


## burgaud

> i would like to use this bot but i have no clue how to use bots, can someone direct me where to go to read something so i can get started?


Start from Post #1.

There is no TLDR if you are a complete newbie in botting.

----------


## benschi

is there any build, attack sequence and timers for monk?

would appreciate that or can i do it my own, equal what skills i put where? 

maybe there are already some good working monk sequences out there?

EDIT: what else i found out when ghom is killed character teleports back town and then leaves game but the exits too fast before he is in town so you have to wait the teleport to town and then you have still to wait additional 10 seconds for leaving the game.

----------


## undergroundtactics

I'm having trouble getting the bot to go to through the Larder Portal. The bot teleports to The Keep Depths Level 3 and stands there for a few seconds then leaves game and restarts the process over again.

6/8/2014 00:29:03 Select Hero
6/8/2014 00:29:06 Set Quest
6/8/2014 00:29:14 Creating Game
6/8/2014 00:29:26 Check Inventory
6/8/2014 00:29:27 Goto Keep Depths Level 3
6/8/2014 00:29:37 Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3
6/8/2014 00:29:39 Leaving Game

----------


## burgaud

> I'm having trouble getting the bot to go to through the Larder Portal. The bot teleports to The Keep Depths Level 3 and stands there for a few seconds then leaves game and *restarts the process over again*.


At least, you got some of the PNG files working.
From what I can deduce, are you using English D3?
Please post screen shot when you are in Keep #3.

By restarts the process over again, do you mean this keeps happening repeatedly?
or just once? The log.txt you posted is only for the 1st time it went down, either:
1. Out of the blue, it was not able to click on the portal fast enough (lag), which is not much a problem. This things do happen but not often.
2. you are using a non-english D3. BKBOT does not work with non-english version.

----------


## undergroundtactics

> At least, you got some of the PNG files working.
> From what I can deduce, are you using English D3?
> Please post screen shot when you are in Keep #3.
> 
> By restarts the process over again, do you mean this keeps happening repeatedly?
> or just once? The log.txt you posted is only for the 1st time it went down, either:
> 1. Out of the blue, it was not able to click on the portal fast enough (lag), which is not much a problem. This things do happen but not often.
> 2. you are using a non-english D3. BKBOT does not work with non-english version.


Yes I'm using the English D3.
By restart I mean it leaves game, select character, selects the quest, checks inventory, then teleports to the keep #3, it says "Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3", and then it leaves game and tries again.
1. After I teleport to the keep, there is at least 7 seconds remaining. The mouse doesn't move during these 7 seconds.
2.I'm using the English D3.

----------


## burgaud

Are you using 1920x1080 resolution? The screenshot is suggesting 1600x900 resolution. BKBot works only on 1920x1080 resolution. 
if you are indeed running on 1920x1080 resolution in PNG format, please post a screen shot with that actual resolution (unresized).
The most important thing I need is the upper right section of the screen where the name of the map appears.




> By restart I mean it leaves game, select character, selects the quest, checks inventory, then teleports to the keep #3, it says "Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3", and then *it leaves game and tries again*.


means, 2nd time it happens again?
and 3rd time same thing?
What I mean is, let it run on its own and let it try to go to Larder on its own 3 times if you are getting the same result without ABORTING (interrupting) the BOT. Let it run its course. The way you described, you aborted the bot at this point and run the bot again - it is not the same thing.

FYI: BKBOT will only Switch/Select Hero once per loading of the config.ini file. 
This will occur automatically during Rest (Runtime is reached) or Reset (D3.exe was not detected).

PS. edit out your name where ever it appears and remove that previous screen shot; as it got your name on it

----------


## banaconda

I had the same larder problem and changed the mouseclick to be more into the yellow door area and move slower. I think the bot was clicking too fast and it was just standing in the doorway.

MouseClick("left", 1650, 300, 1, 40)

This has been working well for me getting past the larder doorway.

I'm getting a memory allocation error from autoit during the 'rest' phase. It's happened twice now at 157s remaining in rest. I think it might be during the second rest period? I'm not sure because I just let it run all night and wake up to the script hanging and the autoit mem alloc error.

----------


## burgaud

In his screen shot posted, the Status reads: "Goto Keep Depths Level 3". This means, it is not recognizing it is already inside Keep 3.



> 6/8/2014 00:29:27 Goto Keep Depths Level 3
> 6/8/2014 00:29:37 Error: Could not go to Keep Depths Level 3


Currently, the way BKBOT checks if it is in Keep 3, is by doing a pixel search for the first "T" in "The Breached Keep 3". The caveat to this is, it works on English D3 only.


IF however you are getting error when the Status reads "Goto Larder" as shown below, then it is indeed a mouse click problem.



> 6/8/2014 00:29:27 Goto Larder
> 6/8/2014 00:29:37 Error: Could not go to Larder



It is true, BKBOT clicks on the Larder Portal door fast, and multiple times as shown in this code:



> MouseClick("left", 1630, 330, 5, 5) ;Go through Larder Door


This is to ensure it gets there without a hitch.
Modifying it to suit one's preference is OK. ie, if it works for you, then its good.


As for your AutoIT memory allocation error, I got no idea - never happened to me. Perhaps you have a bad AutoIT install?

You can see the code it is not allocating any large data, nor is it recursively pushing stack or the like. Everything is very Linear and Iterative. (AutoIT hates recursive calls)
I suggests then to not have any REST, ie, set RunTime=200h,200h (200hours)

----------


## banaconda

I'll do some digging around to try to find the issue. How long have you run the bot before? I think my runs are around 8-10 hours.

----------


## burgaud

I usually let BKBOT run during daytime when Im at work - 6~7AM to 6PM. stops the bot, check loots, use computer for other stuffs. i wound run it again for a short time while having family time. By 10PM, check loots again, clear stash and continue running till morning. So 10~12 hours per run, twice a day. 

Longest single run so far: 5days 4 nights during a fishing expedition 2 weekends ago.
Running with RunTime, and Rest options

----------


## banaconda

Ah, okay well a 5 day run is much more than I'm doing. It's probably my install or my laptop. I'll try reinstalling OS/autoIT and seeing if it fixes.

----------


## Vasortflam88

> I usually let BKBOT run during daytime when Im at work - 6~7AM to 6PM. stops the bot, check loots, use computer for other stuffs. i wound run it again for a short time while having family time. By 10PM, check loots again, clear stash and continue running till morning. So 10~12 hours per run, twice a day. 
> 
> Longest single run so far: 5days 4 nights during a fishing expedition 2 weekends ago.
> Running with RunTime, and Rest options


Ran it for 3 days last week 10-12 hours on 10-12 hours off no problems.

----------


## undergroundtactics

> Are you using 1920x1080 resolution? The screenshot is suggesting 1600x900 resolution. BKBot works only on 1920x1080 resolution. 
> if you are indeed running on 1920x1080 resolution in PNG format, please post a screen shot with that actual resolution (unresized).
> The most important thing I need is the upper right section of the screen where the name of the map appears.
> 
> 
> means, 2nd time it happens again?
> and 3rd time same thing?
> What I mean is, let it run on its own and let it try to go to Larder on its own 3 times if you are getting the same result without ABORTING (interrupting) the BOT. Let it run its course. The way you described, you aborted the bot at this point and run the bot again - it is not the same thing.
> 
> ...



I had to change the coordinates for the location of "The Keep Depths" in the top right. It was 2 or 3 pixels off for some reason and had a different color. Same thing happened for the click "The Larder" portal on the mini map.

It is working nearly perfect now. I love this bot. I have a few problems that maybe you can help me with.
1. When I load into game and it does a inventory check, it always deposits and salvage. Is there a way to make it only deposit and salvage after a item is in a certain location in the inventory?
2. Can I have the bot deposit items in a certain tab until it a item is in a certain location in the stash tab then switch to another tab until a certain location in that stash tab?
3. If I don't put my taskbar on auto-hide, the mouse some hows brings up the taskbar and won't click Ghom. It's really minor.

----------


## burgaud

1. Are you saying Bot, upon joining a game, will always stash and salvage items even if inventory is not full? BKBOT is suppose to stash and salvage only when backpack is full.

2. That is doable, however it would entail more coding and Can easily give false check when stashing stackable items like DeathBreath. currently, it will stash in a round Robbin manner which entails less coding. 

3. Set d3 to full windowed. No taskbar. No sidebar.

----------


## undergroundtactics

1. Yea the bot will always stash and salvage if i full items in inventory or no items in inventory. It takes up a lot of extra time.

----------


## burgaud

Are you modifying BKBOT to work on a different resolution other that 1920x1080?
Or are you using a different graphics settings that is incompatible in pixels?

Because these are the only thing I could think of to answer your case.

If so, we can resolve it as long as I know the details.


At any rate:

The code that checks for a particular spot in the backpack is occupied or not is this:


```
func IsEmpty ($x,$y)
;	MouseMove(1427+$x*50,583+$y*50,0)
	local $sum = 0
	for $i = -20 to 20 step 20
		for $j = -20 to 20 step 20
			$sum += PixelGetColor(1427+$x*50+$i,583+$y*50+$j)
		next
	next
	return ($sum < 0x00C00000)
endfunc
```

An empty space is colored 0x100D08 (with 2~4 shades variation). Therefore, it is not accurate to do a single color search. The above code does a sum of 9 pixels, and checks if it is <0xC00000. I currently only check for the Red color component.



```
Backpack
    0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9
  +---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+
0 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
  +---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+
1 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
  +---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+
2 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
  +---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+
3 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
  +---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+
4 |   |   |   |   |   |   | x |   |   |   |
  +---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+
5 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
  +---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+---+
```

GHOM often drops 4 items each time (but unfortunately no GEMS). Therefore, to be able to pick up all those loots, BKBOT checks if the spot X aka (6,4) is empty. 


```
	elseif IsNeedRepair() or IsEmpty(6,4)=False then
```

However, I havent experience him dropping 2 Legs; you might want to change it to check at (8,4) instead.

If you are using a different resolution, you will need to modify the coords. If you are using 1920x1080 resolution, then either you got a different color scheme, or have different graphics settings, or another posibility is that, you have something blocking in that particular space that is making it register as not-empty. I wonder if you are using Windowed D3 as against Full Windowed?

----------


## Epic1377

Good day sir, may I know where i done wrong, I haven got a chance to even start the bot and this is what I got....

*Sorry not sure why unable to upload a screen shot but here's the error i got......

LINE 40 (FILE"C:\USER\DESKTOP\BKBOT-20140604\IMAGESEARCH.AU3"):

IF $RESULT(0) = "0" THEN RETURN 0
IF $ RESULT^ ERROR

ERROR: SUBSCRIPT USED ON NON-ACCESSIBLE VARIABLE

May i know whats the error about?

----------


## burgaud

Off hand, a bad install.
The error you pointed refers to imagesearch.au3 which I didnt write.
And I havent seen such an error ever other than the fact it should have been




> IF $RESUL*[0]* = "0" THEN RETURN 0
> IF $ RESULT^ ERROR


Did you modify the script?

However, interesting though with imagesearch.au3, the variable *$result* was never declared. perhaps the reason why you are getting an error.
in line 37, edit it to become:




> *local $result[5]* = DllCall("ImageSearchDLL.dll","str","ImageSearch","int",$x1,"int",$y1,"int",$righ t,"int",$bottom,"str",$findImage)

----------


## gamerscore

Does bot reconnect if you get disconnected to the login screen in game?

----------


## burgaud

> Does bot reconnect if you get disconnected to the login screen in game?


For details:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3051389 (BK Ghom Bot (fully customize-able skills))

specifically, What it can do Steps 1 and Steps 9

----------


## gamerscore

So it doesnt reconnect you when get disconnected, unless the game is not running. Wish we have a way to exit game when you are not logged in, i.e, when it asks for your login & pass. Because this is the problem if internet is disconnected due to isp problems the game doesnt exit to desktop.

----------


## burgaud

> So it doesnt reconnect you when get disconnected, unless the game is not running. Wish we have a way to exit game when you are not logged in, i.e, when it asks for your login & pass. Because this is the problem if internet is disconnected due to isp problems the game doesnt exit to desktop.


You failed to understand #9 which is explained further below at #4.

Or read the code itself


```
	if $STATUS = "Rest" or $STATUS = "Reset" or $STATUS = "Login Detected: Closing Diablo 3" then
		MouseClock()
		$ErrorCount = 0
		LoadConfig()
		if ProcessExists("Diablo III.exe") then
			ProcessClose("Diablo III.exe")
		elseif ProcessExists("Battle.net.exe") then
			ProcessClose("Battle.net.exe")
		elseif IsTimeOut($TimeOut) then
			$STATUS = "Launching Battle.net"
			$TimeOut = SetTimeOut(5000)		; 5 seconds Initialization
			$RunTime = SetTimeOut(Random($MaxRunTime[1],$MaxRunTime[2]))
		endif
```

Maybe you can deduce what it means when it is capable of knowing Login is detected and what it does thereafter.


Honestly, there are 4 ways/methods in which BKBOT recovers

#1. By way of it being able to determine that it is a LOGIN and automatically closed D3
#2. In case you failed to create the appropriate LOGIN.PNG file, it will issue a "ESC" keypress (which automatically exits D3)
#3. In case D3 hangs, lags or any thing else unresponsive, BKBOT gives D3 a specific amount of time to respond to each inputs, and if there are too many no-responses, BKBOT automatically closed D3 and start the whole thing all over again.
#4. If enabled, BKBOT will BOT for a specific amount of time, then kills D3; if it was stuck in Login, by this feature itself, it will recover thereafter. This however is NOT the intended function to recover from a LOGIN, but a recovery feature nonetheless for any unresponsiveness.

BKBOT is very robust in error recovery:
Lag (unresponsiveness)
Disconnection
Too low DPS (Dies way too often) but will not downgrade Difficulty Level


BKBOT does not handle at this time is to AUTOMATIC UPDATE of D3!

----------


## gamerscore

Thank you burgaud for the explanation. I'm gonna try your bot now for the 1st time because other bots don't handle dcs very well and my net connection is acting up lately (like 2 disconnections per hour) so I had to be sure the bot can reconnect. I have no problem with patch recognition as they happen to be implemented once a week or after maintenance. I usually check my bots every 8 hrs.

----------


## hUi33

Hi burgaud, firstly, wanted to thank you for this very nice BK. I have been using it for a while. Recently, i started a new class and was using BK to get some gear while working. I notice the BK will get stuck if the Quest ends up at "Tremors in the Stone". I couldn't fugure it out why. When i am using BK on my Barb, it works perfectly, but on the new Wiz, it just stuck. All setting remains constant, so i need yr advise.

----------


## burgaud

when u say, stuck, where stuck at?

a. quest selection? or
b. it enters the game and quest Tremor was selected? if so does it happen lots of time?


please post log.txt
and screenshot too.. omit your name on screenshot

----------


## hUi33

> when u say, stuck, where stuck at?
> 
> a. quest selection? or
> b. it enters the game and quest Tremor was selected? if so does it happen lots of time?
> 
> 
> please post log.txt
> and screenshot too.. omit your name on screenshot



If we kill ghom at his lair and leave game, we get this screen: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

This screen is smooth, no problem selecting.

If we kill ghom and we teleport to town and leave game, we get this screen: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

This screen display the quest as part 4 instead of part 3, and the BK will stuck, unable to choose part 3 anymore.

----------


## burgaud

you got one of the ghomquest png files not matching.

use the included pngtest.au3 to check which png file is not matching.

if you can paste log.txt, i can also determine where you are getting problem

off hand, i can deduce you got a bad ghomquestdark.png

----------


## hUi33

> you got one of the ghomquest png files not matching.
> 
> use the included pngtest.au3 to check which png file is not matching.
> 
> if you can paste log.txt, i can also determine where you are getting problem
> 
> off hand, i can deduce you got a bad ghomquestdark.png



That is what i thought, but the situation is, BK works flawlessly with Barb. All png files and setting are the same. When i switch to my Wiz, then the problem occurred. 

Meanwhile, i just disabled teleport to town for a time being and check the png. Is there a way to reduce the strictness while comparing png..?

----------


## tsutomi

> If we kill ghom at his lair and leave game, we get this screen: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
> 
> This screen is smooth, no problem selecting.
> 
> If we kill ghom and we teleport to town and leave game, we get this screen: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
> 
> This screen display the quest as part 4 instead of part 3, and the BK will stuck, unable to choose part 3 anymore.


Hi,
I was getting this same error whenever I tried this on a new toon.
The solution I found was just to complete three more quests in campaign (killed Siegebreaker and get the wp). Try this and see if it works  :Smile: 

Regards

----------


## burgaud

> Hi,
> I was getting this same error whenever I tried this on a new toon.
> The solution I found was just to complete three more quests in campaign (killed Siegebreaker and get the wp). Try this and see if it works 
> 
> Regards



i agree.

as i remember, the code is currently looking upto line 500 and frowhat i can deduce, your ghom quest dark is below it.

you can either do some more quest after ghom
or
edit the code to search up to line 550

it is inside the function CreateGame imagesearch

sorry, im out of town, back in 30 hrs. i dont remember the whole line

----------


## hUi33

> Hi,
> I was getting this same error whenever I tried this on a new toon.
> The solution I found was just to complete three more quests in campaign (killed Siegebreaker and get the wp). Try this and see if it works 
> 
> Regards



This works, ty Tsu and Burg =)

----------


## burgaud

HOTFIX:

To those who do not have much Quests after Ghom and is getting stuck selecting the Ghom Quest when "The Breached Keep" quest bar is dark, AND you are sure your GhomQuest png files are valid, please add some more quest AFTER Ghom. However adding more Quests after may not be a long term solution; should you in any way do some quests BEFORE Ghom such that GHOM quest is pushed even further below the list, it will recur again.


The better solution is to change:




> if _ImageSearchArea("PNG\GhomQuestDark.png",	1,725,400,1160,550,$x,$y,32) then


TO



> if _ImageSearchArea("PNG\GhomQuestDark.png",	1,725,400,1160,*600*,$x,$y,32) then


and



> elseif _ImageSearchArea("PNG\GhomQuestLight.png",	1,725,400,1160,550,$x,$y,32) then


TO



> elseif _ImageSearchArea("PNG\GhomQuestLight.png",	1,725,400,1160,*600*,$x,$y,32) then


This should scan a much larger Area in the Quest List so much so, the 3rd bottom Quest will now be included in the scan area.
Having said that, you MUST have at least 2 more quests after The Breached Keep.
It is not possible to simply have 1 more Quest Below. Reason:
If The Breached Keep is the 2nd last, once you click on it, the Kill Ghom subquest will not be visible.


Thanks to *tsutomi* for informing us of this problem.

----------


## deadrap

Thanks for this excellent bot, it works flawlessly for me.

I have a question though, is it possible to cancel the cutscene as you enter Ghoms room? After a 5 hour session last night I worked out that a full hour was spent in this cutscene and I'd like to know if we can cancel it through some small mod to the code?

I'm an absolute noob at this so any help or info would be great.

Thanks

----------


## burgaud

> Thanks for this excellent bot, it works flawlessly for me.
> 
> I have a question though, is it possible to cancel the cutscene as you enter Ghoms room? After a 5 hour session last night I worked out that a full hour was spent in this cutscene and I'd like to know if we can cancel it through some small mod to the code?
> 
> I'm an absolute noob at this so any help or info would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Check the included SETUP instructions

----------


## deadrap

> Check the included SETUP instructions


Of course, I had forgotten that option was added to the game, tyvm.

----------


## Blitzzzz

I've realised that using "Fist of the Heavens - Heavens Tempest" seems to cause my crusader to move away from the loot sometimes while it chases the yellow bolts. Short of using a different skill (Playing a Darklight Fire sader)... 
Is there a way to skip picking up RARES (yellow items) totally? I reckon if I can remove the option to scan for rares, it should also solve the problem.




> To clarify:
> It will pick up only the following 7 "Colors" if enabled in the following order of priority and given a specified duration to pickup (LootTime)
> Set=0x00FF00
> Leg=0xFF8000
> Gem=0x99BBFF 
> Rare=0xFFFF00
> Blue=0x6969FF
> White=0xFFFFFF
> As already posted, if you notice your toon is going away from the loot, then you got something colorful on you (or on your follower), better transmog it to something Dull.
> ...

----------


## burgaud

> I've realised that using "Fist of the Heavens - Heavens Tempest" seems to cause my crusader to move away from the loot sometimes while it chases the yellow bolts. Short of using a different skill (Playing a Darklight Fire sader)... 
> Is there a way to skip picking up RARES (yellow items) totally? I reckon if I can remove the option to scan for rares, it should also solve the problem.


Modify the one under the Loot group and not the LootColor:
*[Loot]
Rare=0
*

You should understand, BKBOT prioritizes picking up of SET then LEG then GEMS then RARE then BLUE then WHITE.
Even if you did not disable picking up RARE, you will still get to pick up SETs and LEGs.
But it is really annoying that BKBOT will move you far away from the loot chasing something not a loot.

BTW. That is not the only skill that can screw the looting.

----------


## tsutomi

> Modify the one under the Loot group and not the LootColor:
> *[Loot]
> Rare=0
> *
> 
> You should understand, BKBOT prioritizes picking up of SET then LEG then GEMS then RARE then BLUE then WHITE.
> Even if you did not disable picking up RARE, you will still get to pick up SETs and LEGs.
> But it is really annoying that BKBOT will move you far away from the loot chasing something not a loot.
> 
> BTW. That is not the only skill that can screw the looting.


I've had this same issue with my sader but as I'm really greedy I wasn't inclined to let go of the rares ( :Cool: )
The solution I found was to set the loot delay to 7s, this way the effects of the skill would wear off.

----------


## burgaud

> I've had this same issue with my sader but as I'm really greedy I wasn't inclined to let go of the rares ()
> *The solution I found was to set the loot delay to 7s, this way the effects of the skill would wear off.*


It may wear off eventually. But what if it chased the effect way too away? Now that you mentioned it, there is a variable that you can use for this purpose (although I didnot intend it for it to begin with). Increase the LootDelay. This is a delay prior to the actual looting. This way, toon will not try chasing the ground effect and let it wear off first before actually doing the loot. Credit goes to *tsutomi* for giving *LootDelay* a purpose!

As a peace of mind, I repeat, even when you see BKBOT chasing some ground effect like you saw, rest assured, it never failed to pick SET and LEG items for you.

Seems we are having this problem with our crusaders. I had this problem when I used Consecrate-Shattered Ground and some other gears.

----------


## tsutomi

> It may wear off eventually. But what if it chased the effect way too away? Now that you mentioned it, there is a variable that you can use for this purpose (although I didnot intend it for it to begin with). Increase the LootDelay. This is a delay prior to the actual looting. This way, toon will not try chasing the ground effect and let it wear off first before actually doing the loot. Credit goes to *tsutomi* for giving *LootDelay* a purpose!
> 
> As a peace of mind, I repeat, even when you see BKBOT chasing some ground effect like you saw, rest assured, it never failed to pick SET and LEG items for you.
> 
> Seems we are having this problem with our crusaders. I had this problem when I used Consecrate-Shattered Ground and some other gears.


Yeah that's the variable I was talking about actually hahahah 
Before finding it I tried a couple of sleeps before the looting process started and then while I was browsing through the code I found this variable and gave it a try... tweaking the loot delay you will greatly increase the pickup of non-legendary\set items.
Another tip for sader users is to pay attention to the timing of Akkarat Champion, I always try to let it wear a few seconds before ghom is dead because I noticed that the glow of the toon can divert it from the loot.

BTW: Thanks for the bot burgaud, having a blast with it  :Smile:

----------


## Blitzzzz

I actually ended up deleting all instances of $LootRare, white colour and what not. Seemed like it works too. BUT... I would prefer being able to pick up all loot as tsutomi has said  :Big Grin: 

Will give LootDelay a try. 

Thats the option in the config.ini file which says LootDelay = 1000 ? So I change that to 7000?

----------


## burgaud

> I actually ended up deleting all instances of $LootRare, white colour and what not. Seemed like it works too. BUT... I would prefer being able to pick up all loot as tsutomi has said 
> 
> Will give LootDelay a try. 
> 
> Thats the option in the config.ini file which says LootDelay = 1000 ? So I change that to 7000?


1000 is 1 second.
Try using 5000, and see if it is sufficient a wait to dissipate those lightning. Add/subtract little by little until you are comfy.


What classes are you botting? Do you bot a single class? or all?
I am botting all classes, 3-5 days per class. Right now, back with crusader.

----------


## burgaud

> BTW: Thanks for the bot burgaud, having a blast with it


If you are manually playing, you might want to try out another script I wrote: BK-HotSkill.
It records and replays skill builds for quick skill switching.

----------


## Blitzzzz

> 1000 is 1 second.
> Try using 5000, and see if it is sufficient a wait to dissipate those lightning. Add/subtract little by little until you are comfy.
> 
> 
> What classes are you botting? Do you bot a single class? or all?
> I am botting all classes, 3-5 days per class. Right now, back with crusader.


Have been doing Wiz and WD for the past few weeks. Got bored and decided to try my Crusader  :Smile:  And thats the first time I realised all the crusader spell effects were causing so many problems.

----------


## tsutomi

> If you are manually playing, you might want to try out another script I wrote: BK-HotSkill. 
> It records and replays skill builds for quick skill switching.


Wow thanks I'll try it when I get home, it will save a lot of time/hassle for when I decide to swap to bounty/rift mode  :Big Grin:

----------


## nonameowns

Hi I'm been using this for almost a week flawlessly and I want to move it to a VM. So, I made windows xp in VMWARE (8.1 give me stuttering bs) and d3 run fine on low on 1080p with ~40 fps average. Now, I xfer the script over and It is stuck in a loop at selecting hero then back then back to hero selection. Nothing changes beside winXP in vmware. The resolution is fixed to 1080p.

I read a lot of posts related to autoit and vmware. I tried having "optimize mouse for games" to always and turn on mouse trails, no difference. Virtualbox seems to be a better solution due to mouse integration option but don't wanna do that yet.

Is there vmware friendly script changes possible? thanks!

----------


## burgaud

I once tried it on VM too. No Go. Never bothered figuring what the problem was as I was dissatisfied with the VM performance (extremely slow)

Now lets go figure it out.

Run the PNGTest. see if it can match the screen to the PNG files. I suspect it has something to do with how VMWare renders "virtual screen" as against a real graphics card.

From what you described, it appears it could not match SelectHero.png. And BKBOT version 20140604 will indeed get indefnitely stuck in that screen (no way out). 

If this is indeed what happened to you, no need to post log.txt; otherwise, please post log.txt.
A screen shot, without your name, unmodified resolution, unmodified color, in PNG format would be most appreciated as well.
(so I can get to see how VM ware renders color).

----------


## nonameowns

I did the PNG test and it detected all beside select hero. I fix the problem by having a bigger cutout with red around the text and it works. I took screenshot of winxp and compare with host, no colors difference. just weird detection issue for select hero. here's the png u requested I watch it runs for a while and I noticed it have spotty detection for quest selection so I made bigger cutouts for dark and light version. since performance is slow, it will fail to notice inventory is full due to slow loading items so I gonna increase the timer for that.

performance is much better with winxp than 8.1. the difference is that in 8.1, there is steady fps then slow then fast stuttering then steady again. it repeats every 5 secs. in xp, it's steady all the way. why? no idea. vmware setup is full allocated hard drive with hardware graphics in display option. Any modern intel cpu will run fine with the integrated graphics. I use i7 for vmware.

It will be nice if you could somehow make the script to be resolution independence (what is the best way to do this anyway? use 1080p # as base and use multiplicative reduction based on resolution differences?). Heck if you don't wanna do it, I'll be grumpy and reduce the position to 720p by hand for performance reason. 0.66666666666666666666666666666667 for 1080p to 720p W and H.

----------


## burgaud

Honestly, I really do wanna make this work on resolution other than 1920x1080. At such resolution, speed crawls a bit. But I have no resources (no other computer) to compare notes on the fly.

I tried setting my display resolution to 1600x900 (as a test) but the pixels suck!

Doing a simple ratio may work, but requires adjusting the pixel locations nonetheless. ie, will a pixel at 900x600 colored 0x112233 on a 1920x1080 resolution be of the same color on a 1600x900 resolution or scaled location even? 

I really do feel your pain. Maybe the resolution is the reason why we could not get good result with vmware.

as for increasing the PNG images, it is not a good idea.
best is to keep it smaller, or increase the tolerance in the ImageSearchArea parameter, example:
_ImageSearchArea("PNG\SelectHero.png", 1,780,900,1120,960,$x,$y,*16*)
Increasing that 16 to 32 or 64 would give better match.
However, DO NOT use 128. Because doing so might match ANYTHING!

----------


## nonameowns

I can help you out with that, just tell me what to do and I'll gather the data. I get 10-15 more fps at 720p but any lower doesn't made any difference

Why exactly increasing the image size is not a good idea? increased processing cost/time?

----------


## burgaud

Not only will it increase processing cost, more pixels to compare means more chances of getting it wrong which is what you are getting.

ie: Why is it matching correctly and at times not?
Answer: because the rendering by the VM is not as good as it should be

That search area is composed of the text "Select Hero" and if you zoom in on the snapshot you posted, it is very pixelated compared to that rendered by non-VM screen. IMO, that area is not he best choice for doing the Search.

Perhaps, just disable doing a Hero select?
Or redo the code to simply BLINDLY wait click wait click wait click for this particular portion.

----------


## nonameowns

> Not only will it increase processing cost, more pixels to compare means more chances of getting it wrong which is what you are getting.
> 
> ie: Why is it matching correctly and at times not?
> Answer: because the rendering by the VM is not as good as it should be
> 
> That search area is composed of the text "Select Hero" and if you zoom in on the snapshot you posted, it is very pixelated compared to that rendered by non-VM screen. IMO, that area is not he best choice for doing the Search.
> 
> Perhaps, just disable doing a Hero select?
> Or redo the code to simply BLINDLY wait click wait click wait click for this particular portion.


gotcha.

hm disabling hero select will be the easiest since I only run 1 character.

doing ghom runs 24/7 is my last drops of interest in this stupid casual daddies friendly rng squared **** luck game. and here to hoping PTR will make it worthwhile. dat tiered rifts.

----------


## deadrap

> Is there vmware friendly script changes possible? thanks!


I've been using it out of the box so to speak in VMWare with very minimal hassle (I had to change the Ghom portal click location ever so slightly).

Make sure your VM is maximized.

----------


## burgaud

> I've been using it out of the box so to speak in VMWare with very minimal hassle (I had to change the Ghom portal click location ever so slightly).
> 
> Make sure your VM is maximized.


What VM are you using?
VMWare workstation?
VirtualBox?

----------


## iownzz

When i run this it has problem finding the quest. it login, then select my char and then click game settings, selects the breached keep but does not select kill Ghom quest.

----------


## deadrap

> What VM are you using?
> VMWare workstation?
> VirtualBox?


Workstation 8

----------


## deadrap

Another small change I made which I forgot about was I increased the amount of time the inventory is open at the start of each game from 500 to 3500 because of some display lag which always shows an empty inventory for me for a couple secs.

----------


## burgaud

> When i run this it has problem finding the quest. it login, then select my char and then click game settings, selects the breached keep but does not select kill Ghom quest.


When you say, "selects the breached keep" it was able to find that Quest Tab?
But is not clicking on the subquest "Kill Ghom"? Is this the problem you have?
Or is the subquest "Kill Ghom" visible/clickable or not?

How many quests do you have after "The Breached Keep"?
Though BKBOT does not require "all quests" on you quest list, one requirement is to have at least 2 more quests after "The Breached Keep".
Reason: If you do not have 2 more quests, "Kill Ghom Quest" will not be visible.

If these are not the solutions: Please post a snapshot of where it is stuck not clicking on subquest "Kill Ghom". please post exactly where it is.
I suspect "Kill Ghom" button not visible. Then again, maybe something else.

BTW. BKBOT does not scan for the text "Kill Ghom" with any image; it simply scan for "The Breached Keep", click on it (if not highlighted) then click 2 bars below. I wonder also if you got 2 subquests inside "The Breached Keep"?

----------


## iownzz

This is what i see when i select the quest http://i62.tinypic.com/1zoxn4o.jpg

----------


## burgaud

> This is what i see when i select the quest http://i62.tinypic.com/1zoxn4o.jpg


You need to add 2 more quests after "The Breached Keep" as explained in my last post:



> Though BKBOT does not require "all quests" on you quest list, one requirement is to have at least 2 more quests after "The Breached Keep".
> Reason: If you do not have 2 more quests, "Kill Ghom Quest" will not be visible.


Even though you do have the subquest "Kill Ghom" visible in that screenshot, assume it was able to do that quests, kill ghom exit, select quest, thereafter it will fail to see "Kill Ghom" subquest because it will be hidden below.
Just add two more below


You should also do this hotfixes for that problem



> if _ImageSearchArea("PNG\GhomQuestDark.png", 1,725,400,1160,*600*,$x,$y,32) then





> elseif _ImageSearchArea("PNG\GhomQuestLight.png", 1,725,400,1160,*600*,$x,$y,32) then


It will scan a larger portion of the Quest List. And in your case, "The Breached Keep" is at the bottom of the list and the original codes do not scan as low as that (bug)

Let us know if this solves the problem, or not.

----------


## iownzz

> You need to add 2 more quests after "The Breached Keep" as explained in my last post:
> 
> 
> Even though you do have the subquest "Kill Ghom" visible in that screenshot, assume it was able to do that quests, kill ghom exit, select quest, thereafter it will fail to see "Kill Ghom" subquest because it will be hidden below.
> Just add two more below
> 
> 
> You should also do this hotfixes for that problem
> 
> ...


Yes working great now thanks.

----------


## lazlaz01

Hello. 
First of all, thanks a lot for making such a great bot.

The bot was working flawlessly since I started using it a week ago.
However, today, I noticed that it wasnt detecting Ghom's position. Therefore, it was just using the primary skill to an empty space.

When i checked the log file, I could see the phrase Where is Ghom? 

I would really appreciate it if you could take a look at the problem.
The weirdest part is that it was working just fine. I did not chance any setting on my computer and on diablo .

here is the last part of my log file
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:38 Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140604
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:38 MaxRunTime : 4.0H,4.0H
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:38 RestTime : 15.0M,15.0M
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:38 Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:38 FightPosition : 1200,50
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:38 KeyForceToMove : w,57
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:38 KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:39 Leaving Game
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:43 Select Hero
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:46 Set Quest
2014-06-18 오전 10:31:57 Creating Game
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:12 Check Inventory
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:16 Goto Keep Depths Level 3
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:19 Goto Larder
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:22 Larder Corridor
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:33 Move To Position
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:34 Fight
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:34 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:35 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:35 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:35 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:35 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:36 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:36 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:37 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:37 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:38 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:39 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:39 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:40 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:40 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:41 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:42 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:42 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:43 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:44 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:45 Ghom #1 is Dead (960,480)
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:46 Looting
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:54 Leaving Game

The reason why i can kill Ghom even if i am not attacking it is because i am using it with a summoning witch doctor.

----------


## burgaud

1. Do you have Monster's HP bar showing? I am not referring to the Boss health bar above with his purple name. I am referring to the small red health bar on top of him (which moves with him). This is what BKBOT detects to know his actual position

#2
2014-06-18 오전 *10:32:34* Fight
2014-06-18 오전 *10:32:34* Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:35 Where is Ghom?
2014-06-18 오전 10:32:35 Where is Ghom?
The moment it went there, BOT could not find Ghom iimmediately?
either because his health bar is not showing. Enable in the D3 Option



> I did not chance any setting on my computer and on diablo .


You may not have changed any settings on your computer, but perhaps, you pressed a key disabling showing of Monster's HP?

OPTIONS -> GAMEPLAY -> HUD
Check Display Monsters Health Bar
For more details, check the accompanying SETUP folder

----------


## lazlaz01

You are absolutely a genius.

It looks like my daughter (she's only 2) accidentally pressed "v" (which hides the health bar) when 
she was playing around my desk yesterday.

I went back to my computer room and pressed the "v" again and the problem was solved.

Thank you very much for your fast reply.

Your bot is amazing and it should be named the BEST ghom bot

----------


## Inkoosikas

Hey, I am new to botting and from what I read this is one of the safest ways to bot so I really want to try it out. Being new to this, I have no Idea how to run the bot, how to edit it, or how to mess with the PNG files or even where to put the downloaded files. Is there a post that explains this, or can you point me in the right direction for figuring all this stuff out? Any help would be very much appreciated!!

EDIT: I also have a different screen resolution then what is required, so if there is a way to edit it to work with my resolution, I would also like to know how to make the necessary changes.

----------


## burgaud

> EDIT: I also have a different screen resolution then what is required, so if there is a way to edit it to work with my resolution, I would also like to know how to make the necessary changes.


Sorry. 1920x1080 is the only resolution in which this bot works.
Recoding it for other resolution is too much work unfortunately.

----------


## motor4ikk

progam after running game only press escape every 2 seconds.I think it happen becase i have only russian language in game.I cann't change it. I try to create png files, but it have different chars in words.

----------


## ir3gr3t

hey guys, im new. noob question, whats the hot key for pausing or stopping the bot?

----------


## burgaud

> progam after running game only press escape every 2 seconds.I think it happen becase i have only russian language in game.I cann't change it. I try to create png files, but it have different chars in words.


Other than the difference in the PNG, it requires recognizing the name of the map in English:

If you want to make it work in Russian version, please post these screen shots:
#1. Open your backpack, put an Account Bound item in your backpack (Leg, Set, Crafted Rare). Then point mouse on top if this item, item tooltip will pop up, take screen shot.
#2. goto Breached Keep Level 3, take screen shot
#3. go down to Larder, take screen shot
I need these screen shots in PNG, unmodifed resolution, without your name.






> hey guys, im new. noob question, whats the hot key for pausing or stopping the bot?


PAUSE - to pause
HOME - to reload config
END - to exit

----------


## XtotheB

Hey guys.
Very nice work here.
I'm new to this. I'm having trouble with my bot, I get in the game. Get in larder corridor.
Then i see a bunch of V spams by the bot. Then he waits for 30 seconds before exiting.

Here is the code:
19/06/2014 11:45:20 PM Creating Game
19/06/2014 11:45:31 PM Check Inventory
19/06/2014 11:45:32 PM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
19/06/2014 11:45:36 PM Goto Larder
19/06/2014 11:45:38 PM Larder Corridor
19/06/2014 11:46:08 PM Error: Could not find Ghom
19/06/2014 11:46:12 PM Leaving Game
19/06/2014 11:46:26 PM Set Quest
19/06/2014 11:46:28 PM Creating Game

I double checked everything. It is set as it should be. Any ideas?

----------


## burgaud

> Hey guys.
> Very nice work here.
> I'm new to this. I'm having trouble with my bot, I get in the game. Get in larder corridor.
> *Then i see a bunch of V spams by the bot*. Then he waits for 30 seconds before exiting.
> 
> Here is the code:
> 19/06/2014 11:45:20 PM Creating Game
> 19/06/2014 11:45:31 PM Check Inventory
> 19/06/2014 11:45:32 PM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
> ...



Combining the two, I believe your error is:




> *Set Diablo3 to use "V" as forceMove
> *Set Diablo3 to use "SHIFT" as forcestand/attack
> *You can customize these keys from CONFIG.INI; see included samples in the config.ini file.


BKBOT does not use mouseclick to move to a position, instead, it moves by pointing the mouse to the destination, then press on move key in this case "v". 

Clicking to move will cause the Bot to click excessively. Do you want 20-50 clicks a second? NO!

----------


## burgaud

BKBOT is now updated to version 20140620.

Update includes a PNGMaker.au3. This will make the necessary PNG images (excluding the PLAY button on the Battle.net Launcher which you should do on your own). It is advised you run PNGMaker first, and follow the instructions therein.

Update includes tweaks to make BKBOT language independent. You should be able to run BKBOT on other language other than English. Previously BKBOT checks for particular pixels on the Map name to determine its location. Now, it compares the Maps' name to PNG files.


*UPDATE:* I just downloaded D3 Spanish version, and after redoing all the PNG files through PNGMaker, BKBOT runs without issues. This confirms BKBOT works for other language now.

----------


## gvsouza

Hi im very new with autoit scripts, and found this forum for D3.

Your Bkbot seems to be great but i cant run it in 1920 resolution, with PNGMaker it will run in any resolution?

Im a programmer i will try to change to other resolution, if you have any tips PM please

----------


## burgaud

> Hi im very new with autoit scripts, and found this forum for D3.
> 
> Your Bkbot seems to be great but i cant run it in 1920 resolution, with PNGMaker it will run in any resolution?
> 
> Im a programmer i will try to change to other resolution, if you have any tips PM please



PNGMaker cannot make it run for other resolution. it simply automates the creation of the images for comparison.

The coords are extremely coded for 1920x1080p. However, if you are going to use it on a 16:9 screen, you can simply do a ratio conversion of all coordinates for all mouse clicks, mousemove. However, there are other functionalities that requires more accurate conversions. And furthermore, I have no idea how the pixels will look like on other resolutions too.

----------


## dochollywo

I'm getting an error when trying to launch the bot. Pretty much on the first call of imagesearch. I did run the PNG maker (and I doubt it has anything to do with it).

----------


## burgaud

Sigh...

ImageSearch.au3 did not declate variables.
and perhaps you have your autoit in strict var declaration 

edit ImageSearch.au3 to declare variables by inserting *local* on $result and $array as shown:


```
Func _ImageSearchArea($findImage,$resultPosition,$x1,$y1,$right,$bottom,ByRef $x, ByRef $y, $tolerance)
	;MsgBox(0,"asd","" & $x1 & " " & $y1 & " " & $right & " " & $bottom)
	if $tolerance>0 then $findImage = "*" & $tolerance & " " & $findImage
	local $result = DllCall("ImageSearchDLL.dll","str","ImageSearch","int",$x1,"int",$y1,"int",$right,"int",$bottom,"str",$findImage)

	; If error exit
	if $result[0]="0" then return 0

	; Otherwise get the x,y location of the match and the size of the image to
	; compute the centre of search
	local $array = StringSplit($result[0],"|")

	$x=Int(Number($array[2]))
	$y=Int(Number($array[3]))
	if $resultPosition=1 then
		$x=$x + Int(Number($array[4])/2)
		$y=$y + Int(Number($array[5])/2)
	endif
	return 1
EndFunc
```

I cant say if that will solve it, as I am not getting any error with imagesearch.au3 but judging from the error, it should.
Let me know if that is indeed the solution

----------


## Umbrielik

I only believe in autoit, safest bot ever, in diablo 2 I used Manus-Magnus's bot basen on autoit/pixels , never got banned.
Thanks for this bot and updates  :Smile:

----------


## Blitzzzz

Regarding my previous problem of a crusader chasing after pixels thinking it is loot? I think that might not be the real problem. 

I find that sometimes, after killing ghom, my crusader moves upwards of the map, and when that happens, during the "loot phase" the mouse is not able to detect item names which are located downwards of the map. And the character then moves upwards even more whilst attempting to scan around for loot, before teleporting away. 
I've observed that legendaries are sometimes missed this way too.

Is there any way we can rectify this? 
The main problem I've seen lies in the character moving around after Ghom has been killed. If we have some way to stop the movement immediately after Ghom's death, that should prevent the character from moving out of the scannable loot area problem.

----------


## burgaud

> Regarding my previous problem of a crusader chasing after pixels thinking it is loot? I think that might not be the real problem. 
> 
> I find that sometimes, after killing ghom, my crusader moves upwards of the map, and when that happens, during the "loot phase" the mouse is not able to detect item names which are located downwards of the map. And the character then moves upwards even more whilst attempting to scan around for loot, before teleporting away. 
> I've observed that legendaries are sometimes missed this way too.
> 
> Is there any way we can rectify this? 
> The main problem I've seen lies in the character moving around after Ghom has been killed. If we have some way to stop the movement immediately after Ghom's death, that should prevent the character from moving out of the scannable loot area problem.






> [Fight]
> LastSeenTimeOut=1000


The only way for detecting GHOM being still in the room is by pixel scanning his purple name (all bosses have this). However, some skills, most especially from Crusaders causes the screen to flash, to blur and so much more such that Ghom's name would "disappear" for a short moment. By including the above setting wherein "Ghom is absolutely dead" occurs only after his name is no longer on the screen for "LastSeenTimeOut" duration.
*Having a shorter LastSeenTimeOut means your toon will stop attacking/moving earlier.*
Having a longer LastSeenTimeOut means there will be less errors detecting Ghom.
LastSeenTimeOut=500 should be ok.

This will force bot to stand still and attack in place. And considering GHOM is melee, you wont have problems.



> [Fight]
> ForceToStand=1


Do not worry if Ghom fled far; BOT will nonetheless close in periodically with MaxDistance setting every 5 seconds.



> [Fight]
> MaxDistance=250


BTW. What is your config.ini? Can you post it?

----------


## nonameowns

woah after today farming, I got 3 rare legendaries. ice climbers, rimeheart, and shard of hate. That's is total of 4 rare legendaries with rare mojo I found last week. Haven't find furnace or SMK yet though :C

I noticed you updated the bot, is it more efficient than before or just made it easier to use?

----------


## burgaud

> woah after today farming, I got 3 rare legendaries. ice climbers, rimeheart, and shard of hate. That's is total of 4 rare legendaries with rare mojo I found last week. Haven't find furnace or SMK yet though :C


Furnace, I am not sure if I found one with BKBot or not, but one thing for sure, I have salvaged it without knowing its real value. I believe I once salvaged all 2handers with low DPS, or no socket as I was running out of space.
Oh crap. You'd reminded me of Rimeheart (the Frozen sword).. sadly, I salvaged that one too (same story)!




> I noticed you updated the bot, is it more efficient than before or just made it easier to use?


It is not more efficient than version20140604, just some minor bugfixes (in the quest selection); But support for non-english is the only highlight for this. As I find more time experimenting with different resolution, Id be able to support them as well.

----------


## dochollywo

> Sigh...
> 
> ImageSearch.au3 did not declate variables.
> and perhaps you have your autoit in strict var declaration 
> 
> edit ImageSearch.au3 to declare variables by inserting *local* on $result and $array as shown:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The solution was quite simple. Your original code is fine. I had to run the script in x86, since I have the x64 version of AutoIt installed.
Maybe hint it in your instructions. x64 is quite common now.

----------


## Blitzzzz

> BTW. What is your config.ini? Can you post it?


[RunTime]
Model=Your Bot's Name
HERO=1
RunTime=12H,12H
RestTime=10M,10M
LogFile=log.txt
Battle.net=C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
CreateGameTime=30000
TownPortalDelay=5000


[Fight]
MaxDuration=200000
WaitBeforeMoving=800
FightPosition=1292,280
FightPositionTimer=750
MaxDistance=800
ForceToStand=1
LastSeenTimeOut=1000


[Skills]
TimeOut1=1000
TimeOut2=1000
TimeOut3=1000
TimeOut4=1000
TimeOutL=0
TimeOutR=1000
Target1=Attack
Target2=Attack
Target3=Attack
Target4=Attack
TargetL=Attack
TargetR=Attack


[Loot]
SalvageOrSell=Salvage
Set=1
Leg=1
Gem=1
Rare=1
Blue=1
White=1
LootTime=5000
LootDelay=0000


[LootColor]
Set=0x00FF00
Leg=0xFF8000
Gem=0x99BBFF
Rare=0xFFFF00
Blue=0x6969FF
White=0xFFFFFF


[Stash]
Stash=1,2,3,4
BackpackDelay=1000


[KeyBindings]
KeyForceMove=V,56
KeyForceStand=SHIFT,10


;KeyCodes
;08 BACKSPACE key
;09 TAB key
;0C CLEAR key
;0D ENTER key
;10 SHIFT key
;11 CTRL key
;12 ALT key
;13 PAUSE key
;14 CAPS LOCK key
;1B ESC key
;20 SPACEBAR
;21 PAGE UP key
;22 PAGE DOWN key
;23 END key
;24 HOME key
;25 LEFT ARROW key
;26 UP ARROW key
;27 RIGHT ARROW key
;28 DOWN ARROW key
;29 SELECT key
;2A PRINT key
;2B EXECUTE key
;2C PRINT SCREEN key
;2D INS key
;2E DEL key
;30 0 key
;31 1 key
;32 2 key
;33 3 key
;34 4 key
;35 5 key
;36 6 key
;37 7 key
;38 8 key
;39 9 key
;41 A key
;42 B key
;43 C key
;44 D key
;45 E key
;46 F key
;47 G key
;48 H key
;49 I key
;4A J key
;4B K key
;4C L key
;4D M key
;4E N key
;4F O key
;50 P key
;51 Q key
;52 R key
;53 S key
;54 T key
;55 U key
;56 V key
;57 W key
;58 X key
;59 Y key
;5A Z key
;5B Left Windows key
;5C Right Windows key
;60 Numeric keypad 0 key
;61 Numeric keypad 1 key
;62 Numeric keypad 2 key
;63 Numeric keypad 3 key
;64 Numeric keypad 4 key
;65 Numeric keypad 5 key
;66 Numeric keypad 6 key
;67 Numeric keypad 7 key
;68 Numeric keypad 8 key
;69 Numeric keypad 9 key
;6A Multiply key
;6B Add key
;6C Separator key
;6D Subtract key
;6E Decimal key
;6F Divide key
;70 F1 key
;71 F2 key
;72 F3 key
;73 F4 key
;74 F5 key
;75 F6 key
;76 F7 key
;77 F8 key
;78 F9 key
;79 F10 key
;7A F11 key
;7B F12 key
;BA ;
;BB =
;BC ,
;BD -
;BE .
;BF /
;C0 `
;DB [
;DC \
;DD ]

----------


## Blitzzzz

I'll try setting the last seen timeout to 500 & maxdistance to 250  :Smile:  Will observe over a period of a few hours later on and let you know. Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## burgaud

BTW. Also transmog your gears and apply dull color dyes on them too. I have all my toons and gears dyed black and transmog to the very first item.

You got no idea how some items' color effects could fool pixelsearch thinking they are loots on the ground.

*LootDelay=0000* can be a problem.
Basically, you are telling bot to immediately LOOT when things are still not stabilized. ie, some of your skill effects are still flying off and honestly, Crusaders got the most if not ALL of the skill colors looking like loots! Fist of Heaven, Consecrate to name a few. 

these would be a good setting but if you are using those troublesome skills. you may need to increase LootDelay as well.
LootTime=4000
LootDelay=3000

----------


## dex301

For some reason the bot won't start diablo 3 after it opens battle.net. I created the play.png and tested it. It shows up on the pngtester. It just closes then reopens. Help?

Here is what the log file says

6/21/2014 11:34:51 PM Stabilizing Battle.net
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140620
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM FightPosition : 1282,100
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM KeyForceToMove : V,56
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
6/21/2014 11:40:23 PM Reset

----------


## burgaud

> It just closes then reopens. Help?


What does it closes? Battle.net Launcher?

Do you have D3 as Diablo III? or did you rename it to something else?



This eludes me:
Part1



> 6/21/2014 11:34:51 PM Stabilizing Battle.net


Part2



> 6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140620
> 6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
> 6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
> 6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
> 6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM FightPosition : 1282,100
> 6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM KeyForceToMove : V,56
> 6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10


Part3



> 6/21/2014 11:40:23 PM Reset


The sequence of events does not correlate with each other.
#1. How come the time difference between Part1 and Part2 is >5 minutes? The most should be 60 seconds of time difference for the next log entry.
#2. Part2 is not the next sequence after Part1. You omitted something in between.
#3. Part3 is not the next sequence after Part2. 
There are only 2 possible ways for a Reset to occur:
First, when there are *Too many Errors encountered*. This will show up before a Reset. However, this is not possible to happen immediately after a Part2 - the most is 3 minutes after a Part2 (aka LoadConfig) for a *Too many Errors encountered* log entry to occur.
Or Second, When "*Diablo III.exe*" is not detected. However, THAT should not appear based on the sequence of events you posted.

Conclusion: Please post a more complete log.txt between 11:30:00 to 11:45:00 all 15 minutes so i can know what really happened to you.


#2.

----------


## dex301

It just repeats. Here is the entire. It will open battle.net launcher, sits there for about a minute then closes then repeat. I even tried changing my monitor resolution to 1920x1080 but still have the same problem. 

It's Diablo III. I never changed the name. 



6/21/2014 11:33:31 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140620
6/21/2014 11:33:31 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
6/21/2014 11:33:31 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
6/21/2014 11:33:31 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
6/21/2014 11:33:31 PM FightPosition : 1282,100
6/21/2014 11:33:31 PM KeyForceToMove : V,56
6/21/2014 11:33:31 PM KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
6/21/2014 11:33:31 PM Reset
6/21/2014 11:33:41 PM Stabilizing Battle.net
6/21/2014 11:34:41 PM Error: Battle.net unresponsive
6/21/2014 11:34:41 PM Reset
6/21/2014 11:34:51 PM Stabilizing Battle.net
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140620
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM FightPosition : 1282,100
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM KeyForceToMove : V,56
6/21/2014 11:40:11 PM KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
6/21/2014 11:40:23 PM Reset
6/21/2014 11:40:33 PM Stabilizing Battle.net
6/21/2014 11:41:33 PM Error: Battle.net unresponsive
6/21/2014 11:41:33 PM Reset
6/21/2014 11:41:43 PM Stabilizing Battle.net
6/21/2014 11:45:59 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140620
6/21/2014 11:45:59 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
6/21/2014 11:45:59 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
6/21/2014 11:45:59 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
6/21/2014 11:45:59 PM FightPosition : 1282,100
6/21/2014 11:45:59 PM KeyForceToMove : V,56
6/21/2014 11:45:59 PM KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
6/21/2014 11:45:59 PM Reset
6/21/2014 11:46:09 PM Stabilizing Battle.net
6/21/2014 11:47:09 PM Error: Battle.net unresponsive
6/21/2014 11:47:09 PM Reset
6/21/2014 11:47:19 PM Stabilizing Battle.net
6/21/2014 11:55:57 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140620
6/21/2014 11:55:57 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
6/21/2014 11:55:57 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
6/21/2014 11:55:57 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo III\Diablo III Launcher.exe
6/21/2014 11:55:57 PM FightPosition : 1282,100
6/21/2014 11:55:57 PM KeyForceToMove : V,56
6/21/2014 11:55:57 PM KeyForceToStand: SHIFT,10
6/21/2014 11:55:57 PM Reset
6/21/2014 11:56:11 PM Stabilizing Battle.net

----------


## dex301

I got it to work, for some reason the tool tip for autoit was in the way. When i maximize the battle.net launcher screen or move it, it finds it just fine. 

Thanks for the reply and help. Is there a wizard build that works the best for this bot?

----------


## burgaud

> I noticed you updated the bot, is it more efficient than before or just made it easier to use?


Oh forgot to add this: *New version will not use a skill that is greyed (not enough resources).* 

This should give you more DPS, ie:
Without resources and you used HOTA, you will be doing normal attack instead: normal damage, no fury regen.
With new version, Bot will instead use your other attack skills say Frenzy. That should give you more DPS, and regen fury at the same time.

This should give you "*Less Guess Work*" trying to figure out the optimal timeout between resource spenders.

This is very evident with Akarat Champion Crusaders or Sith DH. When in these mode, you regen resources faster and therefore you want to attack with resource spenders more often than when not in these modes.

----------


## ir3gr3t

> Other than the difference in the PNG, it requires recognizing the name of the map in English:
> 
> If you want to make it work in Russian version, please post these screen shots:
> #1. Open your backpack, put an Account Bound item in your backpack (Leg, Set, Crafted Rare). Then point mouse on top if this item, item tooltip will pop up, take screen shot.
> #2. goto Breached Keep Level 3, take screen shot
> #3. go down to Larder, take screen shot
> I need these screen shots in PNG, unmodifed resolution, without your name.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Do you guys have a beginner wiz build for this run? i have a new level 70 wiz. i want to farm a specific item for my wiz but i dont know which build is efficient. so far most of my gear are from wd which is my main. i have around 600k dps and 11m toughness. i cant kill ghom on my current build and he cant kill me either. its frustrating, does anyone here use wiz for this run?

----------


## burgaud

@ir3gr3t

Here is what I use just now on T4 now

[Fight]
MaxDuration=200000
WaitBeforeMoving=500
FightPosition=1292,280
FightPositionTimer=750
MaxDistance=900
ForceToStand=1
LastSeenTimeOut=1000

[Skills]
TimeOut1=60000
TimeOut2=60000
TimeOut3=60000
TimeOut4=1000
TimeOutL=1000
TimeOutR=0
Target1=Attack
Target2=Attack
Target3=Attack
Target4=Attack
TargetL=Attack
TargetR=Attack

This Build uses EB and Meteor as the main resource Spenders. Depending on your gear's Elemental Bonus, Choose the more appropriate runes to benefit these two skills. A fast weapon is best to bring up Arcane Dynamo (Huge +60% DPS Boost) before casting a resource spender.

Another build is MM Conflag, requiring Mirror Ball, Magic Missile, and the +Hydra Wand. It is also a Fire Build. Can down Ghom much faster than the above.

----------


## nonameowns

Could you explain what the following does exactly? My guess it move the mouse to top right middle ish?


```
Func MouseClock ()
	Mousemove(960+50*sin(@SEC/2),480-50*cos(@SEC/2),0)
EndFunc
```

I know how mousemove works but not the sin and cos as well the @SEC/2 (what does time have to do with this function?) 
why 50? why it add to X and subtract from Y? I completed college algebra and currently taking pre-calculus so I don't know much abt triangle stuff yet.

I'm testing my 720p version and it broke when it create a game after selecting the quest and idle in town. log doesn't mention anything and I noticed the mouse is no where in sight so I'm guessing I messed up converting the function properly.

Thanks!

----------


## burgaud

Sine, Cosine are trigonometric functions. The way that function does is move the mouse in a circle centered at (960,480)
50 is the radius of the circle, @sec/2 is just an input. new version is:


```
Func MouseClock ()
	local $t = (@[email protected]/1000) * 2 * 3.141592653589793 / 5		;5 seconds to make a circle
	Mousemove(960+100*sin($t),460-100*cos($t),0)
endfunc
```

You can omit that function and replace it with some random mouse movement across the screen - to prevent PC sleep during rest.

If yuo are going to port BKBOT to a different resolution, You might simply want to create a wrapper functions for all coord related codes. example:
rename all MouseMove(x,y,z) to MoveMouse(x,y,z)
and write a function called


```
func MoveMouse($x,$y,$z)
    convert x,y,z to your appropriate coord in 720p
    the convertion of coords are done here instead of the main algo which will throw you off track.
    MouseMove(x,y,z)
endfunc
```

This would be a lot easier than converting ALL x,y coords to your 720p.

Are you converting it to 1280x720?

----------


## nonameowns

woah cool

yes 1280x720

for movemouse part, what is Z or depth for?

I actually converted all coordinates by hand. not so bright to simply make a function to convert  :Big Grin: 

what about clickmouse? can i do the same for wrapper func?


EDIT:

here's my terrible incomplete code


```
func MoveMouse($x,$y,$z)
	$x = * 0.66666666666666666666666666666667
	$y = * 0.66666666666666666666666666666667
	$z = ???
	Floor(x,y,z)
    MouseMove(x,y,z)
endfunc
```

I'm not sure if the function will automatically take existing coordinate and I want it to round down to whole number. Don't know what Z is for.

0.66666666666666666666666666666667 is from 1280/1920. so if you multiply 1920 by that it will get to 1280.

----------


## burgaud

z would be for speed check autoit doc

you should use a wrapper for all. check bkbot, line per line, and determine which codes uses coords or not and create your own wrapper function that will translate 1920x1080p coords into 720p coords. its easier that way. however, you should also be aware, there are codes that checks for pixels at specific coords, this is a lot trickier to convert.

Here is what I am doing with a different script. These are wrapper/conversion functions converting 1920x1080 coords to a coord on the existing display resolution:


```
func XRatio($x)
	return( int($x*@DesktopWidth/1920) )
endfunc
func YRatio($y)
	return( int($y*@DesktopHeight/1080) )
endfunc
```


Then on the main codes that was written for 1920x1080, let us say the Loot function *ScanPick*, without touching the numbers.


```
func ScanPick ($color)
	local $coord = PixelSearch( XRatio(960*0.5), YRatio(480*0.5), XRatio(960*1.5), YRatio(480*1.5), $color, 0)
	if @error = 0 then
		MouseClick("left", $coord[0], $coord[1], 1, 0)
		sleep($PickDelay)
		return (1)
	endif
	return (0)
endfunc
```

In the above, i didnot wrap MouseClick because, the coords therein are in current/target display resolution already.

----------


## DiabloSky

First of all, I would like to thank you for all the works. The bot has been working great in getting me golds and legs!!!
One thing tho, the bot is not moving the legs from inventory to the stash for me. I have been forced to set it to just pick up legs so the inventory won't get filled up easily. Things get messy when there is a leg in inventory and the bot tries to salvage other items. 

Is there a setting I can change or things I can do so it will move the legs from inventory to stash? I know this is one of the functions for the bot but it is not working for me. Thanks.

----------


## burgaud

> One thing tho, the bot is not moving the legs from inventory to the stash for me. I have been forced to set it to just pick up legs so the inventory won't get filled up easily. Things get messy when there is a leg in inventory and the bot tries to salvage other items.


Does it go to stash? or not at all?
ie, walk over to stash and open stash?




> Is there a setting I can change or things I can do so it will move the legs from inventory to stash? I know this is one of the functions for the bot but it is not working for me. Thanks.


This is the setting for 20140604 version and up.



> [Stash]
> *Stash=1,2,3,4*
> BackpackDelay=1000

----------


## dex301

is there a way to change delays? For instance after it takes the wp, maybe 20-25% of the time is miss clicks the entrance or tries to click it before the scene is loaded i think?

----------


## burgaud

> is there a way to change delays? For instance after it takes the wp, maybe 20-25% of the time is miss clicks the entrance or tries to click it before the scene is loaded i think?


yes you can.

just look for the codes that you are having problem with and mod accordingly

BTW. What/where exactly is it having problem clicking the WP?
a) from Town to Keep Level 3?
or
b) from Keep Level 3 to Larder?
or
c) both?

----------


## DiabloSky

It goes to and opens the stash, then clicks fast thru the items in the inventory to check to see if there is any legs but won't move the legs to the stash from inventory. Maybe it checks/clicks too fast and not enough time to correctly identify the legs in the inventory?

----------


## burgaud

> It goes to and opens the stash, then clicks fast thru the items in the inventory to check to see if there is any legs but won't move the legs to the stash from inventory. Maybe it checks/clicks too fast and not enough time to correctly identify the legs in the inventory?


I suspect 2 things:

Firstly, you have a much slower GPU such that, graphics rendering is taking way too long such that the item tooltip is not showing fast enough. If this is the case then do this:


```
func IsAccountBound ($x,$y)
	MouseMove(1425+$x*50,585+$y*50,0)
	sleep(150)
	if SearchPixel(1366-5+$x*50.5, 708, 1366+5+$x*50.5, 973, 0x808080,0) then
		Print("Account Bound Item Found!")
		LogMessage("Account Bound Item Found!")
		return(True)
	else
		return(False)
	endif
endfunc
```

Increase the sleep(150) to *sleep(250)*; if that does not yet work, increase further to sleep(500)



Secondly, the item tooltip is not compatible with the above function for identifying an Account Bound. Only Account Bound items have the label "Account Bound". This is colored grey (0x808080) and only Account Bound items have that grey color label. The above function checks for such grey color on the Item ToolTip. if increasing the delay is not working for you, which implies you have a different color scheme, please do these:

Step 1: Manually open your backpack
Step 2: Move a Leg piece into your backpack
Step 3: Point the mouse at that leg/set piece. Point - not click
Step 4: take screen shot
Step 5: post as PNG, without your name, unmodified resolution,

----------


## dex301

> yes you can.
> 
> just look for the codes that you are having problem with and mod accordingly
> 
> BTW. What/where exactly is it having problem clicking the WP?
> a) from Town to Keep Level 3?
> or
> b) from Keep Level 3 to Larder?
> or
> c) both?


Just going to the Larder.

Also another question, is there a way to run this in windowed and then move it off screen? Tried putting it in a virtual machine but it's just too laggy. Would like to run it while doing other things, is this possible?

----------


## burgaud

> Just going to the Larder.


This part of the code is really not what I want; it is prone to errors due to lag and got no retry/recovery method. You might want to add delay before clicking on the door for now.




> Also another question, is there a way to run this in windowed and then move it off screen? Tried putting it in a virtual machine but it's just too laggy. Would like to run it while doing other things, is this possible?


unfortunately no. if it is in windowed mode, it will be sharing the same mouse.

----------


## burgaud

> Screenshot will be in your inbox, I have checked to see coordinates as well.
> 
> Character spawn 964, 504
> Banner - 886, 407
> Stash - 547, 198


no screenshot in inbox.
what is the problem with this one? will it be explained in the inbox message?

----------


## DiabloSky

> Increase the sleep(150) to *sleep(250)*; if that does not yet work, increase further to sleep(500)


Wow amazing!! I increase the number to 350 and it works (tested twice). Thanks a lot!

----------


## burgaud

UPDATE: 1600x900 and 1280x720 support

Experimental version worked on 1600x900. It should work on 1280x720 as well (though not tested).
Please download the new PNGMaker version as well.

If you are trying it on these resolutions, please let us know if it works or not.

I found this *article* regarding D3 resolutions. Buttom Line:
Attachment 18392

----------


## jsbake2

Can someone help me with a routine to cancel buffs before I loot. It seems like the warcry buff might be screwing things up with colors on the screen. I have caught the bot skipping legendary drops a couple times now and had to intervene.

----------


## burgaud

> Can someone help me with a routine to cancel buffs before I loot. It seems like the warcry buff might be screwing things up with colors on the screen.


LootDelay=1000 <-- increase to dissipate the colors on the floor.
Or perhaps, you have ForceToStand=0 which causes bot to use a moving attack and even when ghom is dead, it keeps moving away.




> I have caught the bot skipping legendary drops a couple times now and had to intervene.


Can you explain in more details, what happened?

Warcry causing problem? That does not give out any colored particle. Do you have any "nice colored" items on you or on follower? Or on the 3 ancients?

Which BKBOT version are you using also?


PS. Are you using BattleRage with +15%Damage?
if you do: That gives off a GREEN aura! BKBOT will try to pick that color!
Solution1: Do not use that Rune!
Solution2: add a routine that will change that skill to something else, that should remove the buff, and put skill back
Solution3: wait for 5 minutes for aura to dissipate

----------


## dochollywo

Your bot works great!


You should move the mouse away from the loot while scanning for loot. The mouseover highlight can change the color too much. It was helpful when I wrote my Mangle bot.

----------


## burgaud

Autoit's PixelSearch function does not look at the mouse cursor. ie, if you cover with the cursor the spot it wants to look at, the cursor is ignored.

But it does change the Highlight as you mentioned. However, the highlight does not change the pixel colors of the text. therefore it does not matter.

----------


## ir3gr3t

i cant find the link for the new version 6/26?

----------


## xpstephen

The bot runs great for 2 rounds and then it keeps on clicking "tremor in the stone quest" instead of the "the breached keep" and thus fails to create the game. How can I fix this?

----------


## burgaud

> i cant find the link for the new version 6/26?


It is in there. click on the "Experimental........" i just forgot to place "download here" text before.





> The bot runs great for 2 rounds and then it keeps on clicking "tremor in the stone quest" instead of the "the breached keep" and thus fails to create the game. How can I fix this?


1. what resolution are you running?
2. did you create the correct PNG files? or did you run the PNG Maker?
3. How many quests do you have After "The Breached Keep"?

4. post log.txt, screen shot of quest lists.

----------


## khongx

Thank You for the wonderful Bot that u made, and i been using for 2days and it perfectly fine. Now there is a bug or it just happen to me, the bot runs fine until 2hours ago, now for some reason it won't search Ghom and click on it anymore, instead it keep spamming skill at 960,480 position. I even download the new version of jun 26 that u posted, but it still won't work.

----------


## khongx

oh nvm, i found out what happen to it, the D3Prefs.txt got corrupted so I deleted that file and now i working fine again  :Big Grin:

----------


## xpstephen

I am running 1920x1080 16:9 windowed fullscreen. I did create the correct PNG files for the Ghomquest light and dark. I also ran the PNG Maker. I only have 1 quest after the breaked keep which is the tremor in the stone quest.

----------


## burgaud

Problem:



> II only have 1 quest after the breaked keep which is the tremor in the stone quest.


Solution: add 1 more quest after
Reason: already discussed before

If that fails:



> 4. post log.txt, screen shot of quest lists.

----------


## khongx

did anyone test out the 1280x720 16:9? I tested it and everything run fine, until it enter Ghom, it just stood there for 5 seconds (or until the Larder Corridor time run out) then says Can't find Ghom and leave game. (This only happen on my laptop, the desktop is fine)

----------


## burgaud

> did anyone test out the 1280x720 16:9? I tested it and everything run fine, until it enter Ghom, it just stood there for 5 seconds (or until the Larder Corridor time run out) then says Can't find Ghom and leave game. (This only happen on my laptop, the desktop is fine)




#1 What class? do you have all 6 skills available? ie, have enough resource? skills not greyed?
#2 Manually go down from Keep Lvl 3 to Larder, once in Larder, wait for 1~3 seconds, then take screenshot
#4 post screenshot, without your name
#5 post log.txt also from your run

Without these info, I can only GUESS what your problem is:
Wild Guess
*Larder Corridor + Can't find Ghom*
What is your HOTKEY for moving?



> [KeyBindings]
> *KeyForceMove=?*
> KeyForceStand=?


Does it match with what is specified in your D3 client?

Inside Larder, BKBOT does not use MouseClick to move. It uses Mouse Point + Keypress to move.
This is much more efficient, less clicks (less spam), and you can still move when the destination is a target.
ie, If you intend to go near Ghom and Left Click on him with Plague Toad assigned to that button, Will you go to him as Intended? Or will you attack as not intended?

----------


## khongx

I tested all classes and it all the same. My forcemove is V and forceStand is Shift,, i just noticed that the screenshot says 1368x768, but in the game i had it for 1280x720. My laptop max resolution is 1366x768, so maybe that's the problem?

----------


## burgaud

> i just noticed that the screenshot says 1368x768, but in the game i had it for 1280x720. My laptop max resolution is 1366x768, so maybe that's the problem?


6/28/2014 8:40:48 AM Creating Game6/28/2014 8:41:08 AM Check Inventory6/28/2014 8:41:10 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 36/28/2014 8:41:14 AM Goto Larder6/28/2014 8:41:17 AM Larder Corridor6/28/2014 8:41:19 AM Skills Initialized*6/28/2014 8:41:37 AM Error: Could not find Ghom*6/28/2014 8:41:39 AM Leaving Game

Checking log.txt, lines 1to 5, all indicates that, it was able to find the coordinates properly on a 1368x768 laptop with D3 running in 1280x720p. I assumed you used the PNGMaker to make the necessary PNG files as against manually doing it.





> I tested all classes and it all the same. My forcemove is V and forceStand is Shift,,


What I can see is that, in Line 7, you mentioned "It just stood there". This indicates to me that, your D3 client is not configured to use "V" as move key. BKBOT maybe configured to use V as move, but that does not imply D3 is. Manually move your toons around by:

Pointing (NOT CLICK) the Mouse to the right
then press "V"
Did your toon MOVE?

1) NO: Problem solved, assign V in D3 key bind
2) YES: I need more info

----------


## khongx

my char does move when I pressed V, and this is a SS of what happen when it entered Ghom's room, once the lader time ran out, it just says Can't find Ghom and leave game

----------


## burgaud

Where and when errors occur, take screen shot; and NOT from where it is not having problems.
Using the previous screenshot and log.txt, It was obvious to me that it was not moving.

However, this new screenshot tells different things:
1. Ghom is already up front
2. BKBOT is still in "Larder Corridor"

This implies to me that GHOM's purple name is not recognized.
Checking further, his purple name is different from 1920x1080 and 1600x900.

Download new version. Tested with 1280x720p

----------


## khongx

Sorry for the confusion, I just downloaded the new version and it works perfectly fine now  :Big Grin: 

One more thing, when I'm using wizard and turned into Archon mode, the bot won't use Archon Blast skill, even though I set TimeOut1=1000. When it turn back to normal mode it can use the skill I put in the first slot perfectly normal. Also, it sold a legend I just looted  :Frown: , so i tested if it will sell set gear too, and it does  :Frown: 
I'm guessing the colors on 1280x720 are different, because I tested on 1920x1080 and 1600x900 and both didn't sell any legend or set gear.

----------


## burgaud

> One more thing, when I'm using wizard and turned into Archon mode, the bot won't use Archon Blast skill, even though I set TimeOut1=1000. When it turn back to normal mode it can use the skill I put in the first slot perfectly normal. Also, it sold a legend I just looted , so i tested if it will sell set gear too, and it does 
> I'm guessing the colors on 1280x720 are different, because I tested on 1920x1080 and 1600x900 and both didn't sell any legend or set gear.


That unfortunately is the drawback to the new version with "better skill availability check".
It first takes a screen shot of the skills icons when it first go down to larder.
It uses this template to determine if skills are available (not grayed, no cooldown)
When you turned into archon, these icons changed and therefore, recognized as NOT available.

Solution: No solution as of now.
How about using a Wiz build I posted (i was able to do T4) while an archon build using same gear barely do T3

Wait for an update wherein, user will be able to use archon (second skill icon sets) and be able to use skills.

Selling of legs? this means, the delay for checking leg is too short for you. dig up a few threads before regarding increasing duration for leg checking.

It does work to checking leg on 1280x720p, i;ve tested it on a Wiz recently after it found an SMK (albeit lame roll).
at any rate, I'd return back to you in 8 hrs.

----------


## khongx

For the Archon is not a problem, even without Archon Blast I still able to kill t4, but just few seconds slower without it. For the legend checking, I changed the delay from 250 to 500, then 1000 and it still selling the legend and set gears, as if it didn't recognize those items are Account Bound at all. Also, it didn't put in stash either.

This is what I did to make it work on my laptop, I had to customized my resolution to 1600x900 (my default maximum resolution is 1366x768 ). After this, even with 250 for the delay checking leg, it still works fine.I tested running d3 on1280x720 and 1600x900 with my screen resolution of 1600x900 everything runs very smoothly. So I went and tested out what happen when I changed my screen resolution to 1280x720 then ran d3 on 1280x720, 1600x900, and the resulted was that both of them did sell leg and set gears. So maybe the problem was the screen resolution, not the d3 resolution.

----------


## burgaud

I have found a very reliable method of forcing D3 to play in different 16:9 resolutions without downgrading my native desktop resolution. Secondly, D3 is designed and intended to be played on 16:9 resolutions, here is proof: 

In light of these, I have decided that I will not be developing BKBOT for non 16:9 resolutions and instead, teach you how to set up D3 to play in the supported resolutions: 1920x1080, 1600x900, 1280x720 natively-without Letterbox.

Here is how:
#1. Resize Desktop to desired Target Resolution
#2. Set D3 to run on desired resolution in FullScreen; click accept click apply
#3. Set D3 to Windowed Mode
#4. Manually resize D3 to smallest size and move to top left corner
#5. Restore Desktop back to maximum size
#6. Change D3 to Windowed Fullscreen. 
It should now be running in desired resolution and anchored at Top-Left corner, now compatible with BKBOT
CAVEAT: This however is temporary. Each time D3 runs, it will load covering the whole desktop again.

I do not know if this will work for Win7.

----------


## burgaud

Version 20140630 contains hotfixes to identify AccountBound text properly on 1280x720
Tested to stash BOA items
Tested to not sell BOA items
Tested to not salvage BOA items
Tested to pick up loots

Archon Build is now re-supported. You have to specify "Archon" as Target for that skill:


```
Arcane Strike Archon Build

Non-Archon Mode
+-------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+
| 1:EB  | 2:Buff1 | 3:Buff2 | 4:Buff3 |L:MMissle|R:Archon |
+-------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+
Will cast BUFFs 1 to 3 first, then during fight, will cast EB and enter into Archon Mode

In-Archon Mode
+-------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+
| 1:AB  |         |         |         |L:AStrike|         |
+-------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+
Will spam Arcane Blast, and Spam ArcaneStrike non-stop
```

TimeOut1=500
TimeOut2=60000
TimeOut3=60000
TimeOut4=60000
TimeOutL=0
TimeOutR=60000
Target2=Buff
Target3=Buff
Target4=Buff
TargetR=Archon



```
+-------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+
| 1:EB  | 2:Buff1 | 3:Buff2 | 4:Buff3 |L:MMissle|R:Archon |
+-------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+
```

If Ghom is still alive after 20 seconds (Archon's UpTime), BKBOT will spam Skill#1 and Left Mouse.

----------


## utabboyz

i already download from the drop box 
but icant see any attachment (1. Install AutoIT. This bot does not include EXE file; only the raw AutoIT source file.)

how to install it guys ?

----------


## burgaud

> i already download from the drop box 
> but icant see any attachment (1. Install AutoIT. This bot does not include EXE file; only the raw AutoIT source file.)
> 
> how to install it guys ?


Google autoit

----------


## Clinkenweird

I will forget at times to set the game back to private game instead of a public game. So if i just start this and walk away it will do the correct campaign, hero, difficulty but then leave it at public game. Anyway to add setting it to private to ensure everything is correct?

----------


## burgaud

> I will forget at times to set the game back to private game instead of a public game. So if i just start this and walk away it will do the correct campaign, hero, difficulty but then leave it at public game. Anyway to add setting it to private to ensure everything is correct?


Very Good Idea!
Will do that in the next update.

----------


## burgaud

When in Larder Corridor, BKBOT walks to the center of the room while checking for Cut-Scene. When a Cut Scene is detected, it waits for it to finish to start the fight. However, if disconnected, the whole screen Looks like a Cut-Scene and BKBOT will wait INDEFINITELY! The Error Recovery code will not kick in because it was placed After the Wait-Cut-Scene code.

Please modify BKBOT as shown below:



```
	elseif $STATUS = "Larder Corridor" then
		if IsTimeOut($TimeOut) then
			$ErrorCount += 5
			$STATUS = "Error: Could not find Ghom"
		elseif PixelGetColor($XCenter,YRatio(45))=0x000000 then			;Cut Scene
			if $z<>9 then LogMessage("Cut Scene")
			$z = 9								;prevents moving due to a sequence jump
			if _IsPressed("01") then MouseUp("left")			;stop left click
			if _IsPressed("02") then MouseUp("right")			;stop right click
			if _IsPressed($KeyMove[2]) then send("{"& $KeyMove[1] & " up}")	;stop moving
			if _IsPressed($KeyStand[2]) then send("{"& $KeyStand[1] &"up}")	;stop standing
		elseif IsBossExist() then
			$STATUS = "Move To Position"
			if $WaitAfterMapChange>0 then sleep($WaitAfterMapChange)
			$TimeOut = SetTimeOut($FightPositionTimer)
		elseif $z < 8 then
			MouseMove(XRatio((960+1625)/2),YRatio((460+100)/2),0)
			if NOT _IsPressed($KeyMove[2]) then 
				send("{"& $KeyMove[1] & " down}")
			elseif $z=0 then
				sleep(500)
				$z=1
				IsSkillAvailable(0,1)
			elseif $z<7 then
				if $SkillTarget[$z]="Buff" then
					sleep(250)
					send($z)
					$FightTimers[$z] = TimerInit()
				endif
				$z+=1
			endif
		endif
```

Just move up the TimeOut statement to ensure it checks for errors first.

----------


## Lamboot

Im having problem running it on vmware. It is sometimes stuck in the larder portal not being able to go down. any ideas why? but on my desktop it is fine no issues. vmware is 1600x900; desktop is 1920-1080.

almost p700 now. you should write a hellrift bot. that should give more experienze!

----------


## burgaud

I think the problem you have is with regards to BKBOT clicking on the portal down to larder.
This is a hit & miss issue depending on several factors. I suspect it has something to do with either:
a) the game is slow on vmware such that, it clicks faster than the game
or
b) wrong coordinates? but you are getting stuck only sometimes and not all the times. this rules out this possibility

therefore, i suggests you to add more delay



> [RunTime]
> WaitAfterMapChange=1000


increase that to 1000, upto 2500 in increments of 500. default is 500 only.

I also encounter errors here too on 1280x720p resolution vmware.

Honestly, I have tried several codes for this part. Currently I am testing a 2 part system wherein it first walks towards the portal, then after x seconds, bot is assumed to be on top of the portal, click on the spot where bot is (which would be the portal to larder). It is a lot slower, but upon tests on 1280x720 vmware, it seems to be working right.

----------


## Blitzzzz

Quick question - How do I pause/Abort the latest version of the bot? I used to press "END" key on my keyboard. Doesn't seem to work now.

----------


## burgaud

You have to pause it first {PAUSE}, before being able {END} = abort, {HOME} = reload, and new function {INS} = Looter.

The Looter function is just what the name suggests, it is meant to test if it works. ie,
drop some items on the group, rares, blues, whites, legs, gems, then press INS and it will pick up items depending on what you have specified in the config.

----------


## xpstephen

I have a question about the looting function. The loot function works great with my demon hunter; however, with my monk, it doesn't seem to click on the right area to pick up. Is there a way that I can fix that?

----------


## burgaud

When GHOM dies, BKBOT will 1st click the Quest popup message. Then it will move to where GHOM's assumed last position. This is why you;d notice DH (range class), will even be able to pick up items even if GHOM died far away.




> it doesn't seem *to click on the right area to pick up*. Is there a way that I can fix that?


a) do you mean that it does not click on items?
b) or it does not go to where GHOM died to start pickingup items.
c) it does moved to where GHOM died, but moved away (chasing some imaginary item)

BKBOT is a pixel based bot. It does not know where an item is located through memory peeking. It knows where an Item is by checking pixel colors on the screen. If you have anything that creates these pixels, such as spells or gears, it will screw up the looting function.

Skills that produces colors of interests are:
Wizard Mammoth Hydra has the same color as a Legendary
Crusader's Consecrate has the same color as Rare
Crusader's Fist of the Heaven (forgot rune) has same color as Legendary
There are alot more skills that produces colors of interests.

There is no work around with skills - you cannot change colors of skills. Either you do not use these skills, or increase the LootDelay. But what if the skill lasts for 30 seconds like Wizard's Mammoth Hydra? Will you wait 30 seconds?

There are some BKBOT functionality that you can use to test out this problem:
First Functionality: The Loot ToolTip:



> BKBOT Looting *Leg Leg Rare Rare* [3.1]


It is a simple function, but it is very useful for debugging. The ToolTip now displays what it tried to pick up. As shown above, it tried to pick up a 2 Leg then 2 Rares. And if you there was no Leg on the ground, then you know there WAS some particles that was colored like a Leg. Knowing this info, you can decide how to avoid it either by not using the skills that produces that color, or dye the gears.

The Loot duration is very short; For debugging purposes, increase $LootTime so you will have longer time to CHECK what it is trying to pick up. With this, you will know what kind of particle it is trying to pick up and you can decide to disable that particular color from [Loot]


Second Functionality: The Loot test
Step 1: To perform this Functionality, PAUSE BKBOT by clicking on PAUSE button. You should do this in-town far away from anything colorful. You will know BKBOT is PAUSEd when you see it is no longer moving, or the Countdown clock is not decreasing.

Step 2. Drop items on the ground. Then use some skills that produces particles. Then to Loot, click on {INS} (insert key). Is it looting, or following some particles? or following you?

----------


## burgaud

Version 20140707

Supports Multiple Timeout per Skill.

Benefit: BKBot can now use Skills like Sentry/Hydra more efficiently by allowing you to cast these as fast as possible, and then as slow as possible.
If you are a DH with RuckSack (+2 sentries) and uses the Passive Custom Engineering, you are allowed a Total of 5 Sentries. Therefore, you want to have 5 Sentries as fast as possible:



> [Skills]
> TimeOut1=25000,1000,1000,1000,1000


The above will instruct BKBOT to cast Sentry#2 as fast as possible or as soon as Cooldown is out. It will do so until the 5th Sentry. And once 5th Sentry is up, It will wait 25 Seconds to repeat all over again.



> Sentry#1
> Sentry#2
> Sentry#3
> Sentry#4
> Sentry#5
> Wait 25 Seconds
> Sentry#1
> Sentry#2
> Sentry#3
> ...



Same also if you are a Wizard with Serpent Sparkler and want to have 2 Hydra as fast as possible and then wait, and then have 2 up as fast as possible:



> [Skills]
> TimeOut1=10000,500


Each Hydra lasts ~12 Seconds...



> Hydra#1
> Hydra#2
> Wait 10 Seconds
> Hydra#1
> Hydra#2
> Wait 10 Seconds


For normal usage, this is used to have variable timing of skill usage. Although, I do not find any other use of this feature for skills that are not similar to Hydra/Sentry/SpikeTrap/Caltrop.

NOTE. The first number, even if it is a large number, will be used immediately at the start of a fight and it will be pushed to the end of the list. 

Do not put ZERO in TimeOut. Only Left or Right Mouse Buttons are allowed ZERO Timeout. Skills 1 to 4 with Zero timeout will not be used.
Example:



> [Skills]
> TimeOut1=1000,2500,1500,1000,0


The above will instruct BKBOT to use Skill#1 4 times for the whole duration of the fight. Each usage has a different Timeout. BKBOT will stop using that skill when it reaches the ZERO timeout.

Found another use: EP Monk
Most likely, you will have a Monk that uses EP. However, EP sometimes does not land on GHOM (for whatever reason). Therefore, you might want to use EP on Ghom very often just to ensure you got EP on him. But this is very inefficient. I suggests doing it:
TimeOut4=8750,2000
This manner, it will use EP on GHOM 2 times in quick succession. Then wait for 8.75 second before doing it again.
I now get Ghom debuffed with EP at all times.

----------


## burgaud

NOTE TO: 1280x720 users:

LootColor are different than that on 1920x1080.

Reason: Text are 11 pixels high. However on lower resolutions, some pixels are omitted due to limited space. With these omissions come with decreased color quality.

You are advised to use different LootColor for 1280x720

[LootColor]

----------


## burgaud

20140710 Major Change

The past few days, I have been extensively botting D3 on VMWARE @ 1280x720. As already stated in my last post, Color Quality for items are greatly reduced due to lowered resolution. This is very evident on "Unidentified Items" with short names like "Axe", "Helm", "Pants" and so on. The Text name is too short, there was no room for a single specific color to appear and colors are simply rendered in different Shades.

In view of this, BKBOT's Loot function has been redesigned to accomodate multiple LootColor for a single Item Type:




> [LootColor]
> Set=0x00FF00,0x01EF00,0x03F403,0x06C102,0x07E708
> Leg=0xFF8000,0xF57B02,0xD77503,0xF37A02,0xCE6505
> Gem=0x99BBFF
> Rare=0xFFFF00
> Blue=0x6969FF
> White=0xFFFFFF


In the above, the different Green Shades I have seen so far are listed above for 1280x720p resolution. Since Yellows, Gems, Blues and White items are pre-identified, their Text Names are long enough to offer the distinct LootColor to match. You can still assign multiple LootColor for Rares, Blues, Gems, Whites.

Botting on 1280x720p also produced some problems. Code for "Keep level 3 to Larder" was redesigned to fix problems due to Lag or Miss-Click preventing Bot from going down to Larder.

These were changes made to fix some 1280x720 issues. If you can bot at 1920x1080, please do so. I find that resolution most reliable.

Quest Selection was also modified to provide slight performance improvement.

PS. I could not get 1600x900 resolution working with VMWARE. No Extensive tests @ VMWARE could be done on that resolution unfortunately. I have however checked the colors of items on 1600x900 and they very much match 1920x1080. Therefore, I see no problem with 1600x900

----------


## 001pzpr

Welcome.
What do I need to change to the bot gave all yellow and blue items in the box.

----------


## burgaud

> Welcome.
> What do I need to change to the bot gave all yellow and blue items in the box.


I do not understand.

Do you want to stash ALL Yellow and ALL Blue Items?

Please be specific. Do you mean Veiled Crystal, Arcane Dust or unsalvaged items?

----------


## 001pzpr

> Originally Posted by 001pzpr View Post
> Welcome.
> What do I need to change to the bot gave all yellow and blue items in the box.
> I do not understand.
> 
> Do you want to stash ALL Yellow and ALL Blue Items?
> 
> Please be specific. Do you mean Veiled Crystal, Arcane Dust or unsalvaged items?


Yes. I want the bot hid all the blue and yellow items in the box.
I know it will soon become full case. But I'd like to do something like this bot.

----------


## burgaud

As is, the BKBOT will not allow stashing of Yellow or Blue or White items. There is no config for this.
BKBOT will stash only AccountBound items.

You will need to modify BKBOT such that all items are considered "AccountBound".

Modify BKBOT code to this:



> func IsAccountBound ($x,$y)
> *return(True)*


Now all items, even Whites will be stashed. 

To not stash White items, just do not pick up white items.
To not stash Blue items, just do not pick up blue items.
.
.
.
Be careful, it will fill up your stash very fast!

----------


## 001pzpr

> I do not understand.
> 
> Do you want to stash ALL Yellow and ALL Blue Items?
> 
> Please be specific. Do you mean Veiled Crystal, Arcane Dust or unsalvaged items?





> As is, the BKBOT will not allow stashing of Yellow or Blue or White items. There is no config for this.
> BKBOT will stash only AccountBound items.
> 
> You will need to modify BKBOT such that all items are considered "AccountBound".
> 
> Modify BKBOT code to this:
> 
> 
> Now all items, even Whites will be stashed. 
> ...





> func IsAccountBound ($x,$y)
> MouseMove(1425+$x*50,585+$y*50,0)
> sleep(150)
> ;if SearchPixel(1371-2+$x*50.5, 708, 1371+2+$x*50.5, 973, 0x808080,0) then
> ;Print("Account Bound Item Found!")
> ;LogMessage("Account Bound Item Found!")
> return(True)
> ;else
> ;return(False)
> ...


I worked it out. Thx for the help

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Hey Guys, 

got a problem. The bot always says, that there is an error at line 40. How can i adjust to that?

Greets Spheo

----------


## burgaud

If you are referring to an error here:



> if $result[0]="0" then return 0


then it is an issue with 32bit and 64bit compatibility.

Read this:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3081742 (BK Ghom Bot (fully customize-able skills))

FYI:
ImageSearchDLL.Au3 is not my code; somehow, it is not working on some machines, while it works on others.

I suggests that when you are using 32bit OS, do not use the Full AUTOIT editor version. Just use the basic Autoit editor that came with AutoIt and compile from there.

----------


## Blitzzzz

It seems that very rarely (ever few days), the bot will sometimes get "stuck" in the larder corridor. Not moving at all. 
Even after the game exits and recreates a new game, the character will still not move. 

Until I manually move it through the larder corridor into the Ghom area at least once (while the bot is still running). 
Only after then, will the bot go back to "normal" again. 

Exiting and restarting diablo3 does nothing to resolve this particular problem. Running on 1920X1080 resolution.

----------


## burgaud

Which version are you using?

This is extremely ODD! The code for it is to point the mouse through the doorway, and pressing (press not click) the move key. 
can you post log.txt 2 mins before and 2mins after it is stuck? screen shot too (without your name) of where it is exactly stuck (bot running-not necessary when having to do it when it is stuck)

What is your:




> [KeyBindings]


Do they match with your actual D3 client keybindings?

----------


## Blitzzzz

*17/7/2014 3:19:21 AM Ghom #93 is Dead*
*17/7/2014 3:19:21 AM Looting*
*17/7/2014 3:19:23 AM Teleporting to Town*
*17/7/2014 3:19:29 AM Leaving Game*
*17/7/2014 3:19:33 AM Set Quest*
*17/7/2014 3:19:36 AM Creating Game*
*17/7/2014 3:19:47 AM Check Inventory*
*17/7/2014 3:19:49 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3*
*17/7/2014 3:19:51 AM Goto Larder*
*17/7/2014 3:19:53 AM Larder Corridor*
*17/7/2014 3:19:54 AM Skills Initialized*
*17/7/2014 3:19:58 AM Cut Scene*
*17/7/2014 3:20:04 AM Move To Position*
*17/7/2014 3:20:05 AM Fight*
*17/7/2014 3:20:05 AM Force To Stand*
*17/7/2014 3:20:12 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 3:20:15 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 3:20:20 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 3:20:22 AM Ghom #94 is Dead*
*17/7/2014 3:20:22 AM Looting*
*17/7/2014 3:20:24 AM Teleporting to Town*
*17/7/2014 3:20:30 AM Leaving Game*
*17/7/2014 3:20:35 AM Set Quest*
*17/7/2014 3:20:37 AM Creating Game*
*17/7/2014 3:20:52 AM Check Inventory*
*17/7/2014 3:20:54 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3*
*17/7/2014 3:20:56 AM Goto Larder*
*17/7/2014 3:20:58 AM Larder Corridor*
*17/7/2014 3:20:59 AM Skills Initialized*
*17/7/2014 3:21:03 AM Cut Scene*
*17/7/2014 3:21:08 AM Move To Position*
*17/7/2014 3:21:10 AM Fight*
*17/7/2014 3:21:10 AM Force To Stand*
*17/7/2014 3:21:20 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 3:21:27 AM Ghom #95 is Dead*
17/7/2014 3:21:27 AM Looting
17/7/2014 3:21:29 AM Teleporting to Town
17/7/2014 3:21:35 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:21:39 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:21:42 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:21:57 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:21:59 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:22:02 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:22:04 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:22:05 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:22:24 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:22:29 AM Reset: Diablo III not running
17/7/2014 3:22:34 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 3:22:39 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 3:22:50 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 3:23:13 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:23:16 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:23:28 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:23:30 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:23:34 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:23:36 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:23:37 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:23:56 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:23:57 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:24:11 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:24:14 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:24:27 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:24:29 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:24:32 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:24:34 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:24:35 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:24:54 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:24:55 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:25:10 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:25:12 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:25:27 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:25:29 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:25:31 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:25:34 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:25:34 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:25:54 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:25:55 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:26:09 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:26:11 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:26:22 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:26:24 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:26:26 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:26:29 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:26:29 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:26:49 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:26:50 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:27:04 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:27:06 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:27:17 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:27:19 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:27:22 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:27:24 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:27:25 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:27:44 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:27:46 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:28:00 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:28:02 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:28:17 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:28:19 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:28:21 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:28:23 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:28:24 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:28:43 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:28:44 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:28:59 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:29:01 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:29:12 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:29:14 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:29:17 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:29:19 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:29:20 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:29:39 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:29:41 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:29:55 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:29:57 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:30:12 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:30:14 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:30:16 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:30:18 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:30:19 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:30:38 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:30:40 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:30:54 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:30:56 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:31:07 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:31:08 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:31:11 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:31:13 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:31:14 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:31:33 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:31:34 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:31:49 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:31:51 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:32:02 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:32:04 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:32:06 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:32:09 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:32:09 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:32:29 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:32:30 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:32:44 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:32:46 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:32:57 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:32:59 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:33:01 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:33:04 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:33:05 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:33:24 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:33:25 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:33:39 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:33:41 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:33:52 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:33:54 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:33:57 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:33:59 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:34:00 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:34:19 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:34:20 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:34:34 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:34:37 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:34:47 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:34:49 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:34:52 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:34:54 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:34:55 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:35:14 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:35:15 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:35:30 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:35:32 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:35:47 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:35:49 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:35:51 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:35:54 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:35:54 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:36:14 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:36:15 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:36:29 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:36:31 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:36:42 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:36:43 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:36:46 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:36:48 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:36:49 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:37:08 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:37:09 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:37:24 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:37:26 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:37:37 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:37:39 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:37:41 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:37:43 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:37:44 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:38:03 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:38:05 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:38:19 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:38:21 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:38:32 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:38:34 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:38:36 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:38:39 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:38:39 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:38:59 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:38:59 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 3:39:29 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 3:39:34 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 3:39:46 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 3:40:11 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:40:13 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:40:29 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:40:31 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:40:35 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:40:37 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:40:38 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:40:57 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:40:59 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:41:13 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:41:15 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:41:28 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:41:30 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:41:32 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:41:35 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:41:36 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:41:55 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:41:56 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:42:10 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:42:13 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:42:23 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:42:25 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:42:28 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:42:30 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:42:31 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:42:50 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:42:51 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:43:05 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:43:07 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:43:18 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:43:20 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:43:23 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:43:25 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:43:26 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:43:45 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:43:46 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:44:01 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:44:03 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:44:13 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:44:15 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:44:18 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:44:20 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:44:21 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:44:40 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:44:41 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:44:55 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:44:58 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:45:08 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:45:10 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:45:13 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:45:15 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:45:16 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:45:35 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:45:36 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:45:51 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:45:53 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:46:03 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:46:05 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:46:08 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:46:10 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:46:11 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:46:30 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:46:31 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:46:46 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:46:48 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:46:58 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:47:00 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:47:03 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:47:05 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:47:06 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:47:25 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:47:26 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:47:41 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:47:43 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:47:53 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:47:55 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:47:58 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:48:00 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:48:01 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:48:20 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:48:21 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:48:36 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:48:38 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:48:48 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:48:50 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:48:53 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:48:55 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:48:55 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:49:15 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:49:16 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:49:30 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:49:32 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:49:43 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:49:45 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:49:48 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:49:50 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:49:51 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:50:10 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:50:11 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:50:26 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:50:28 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:50:38 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:50:40 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:50:43 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:50:46 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:50:46 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:51:06 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:51:07 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:51:21 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:51:23 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:51:38 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:51:40 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:51:43 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:51:45 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:51:46 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:52:05 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:52:06 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:52:20 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:52:23 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:52:33 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:52:35 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:52:38 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:52:40 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:52:41 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:53:00 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:53:01 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:53:16 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:53:18 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:53:29 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:53:30 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:53:33 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:53:35 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:53:36 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:53:55 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:53:56 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:54:11 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:54:13 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:54:23 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:54:25 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:54:28 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:54:30 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:54:31 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:54:50 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:54:52 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:55:06 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:55:08 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:55:23 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:55:25 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:55:28 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:55:30 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:55:31 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:55:50 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:55:51 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 3:56:21 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 3:56:26 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 3:56:37 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 3:57:01 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:57:03 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:57:16 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:57:18 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:57:22 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:57:24 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:57:25 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:57:44 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:57:45 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:58:00 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:58:02 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:58:15 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:58:17 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:58:20 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:58:22 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:58:23 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:58:42 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:58:43 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:58:57 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:59:00 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:59:10 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:59:12 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:59:15 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:59:17 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:59:18 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:59:37 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:59:38 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:59:53 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:59:55 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:00:10 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:00:12 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:00:15 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:00:17 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:00:18 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:00:37 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:00:38 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:00:53 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:00:55 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:01:05 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:01:07 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:01:10 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:01:12 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:01:13 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:01:32 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:01:33 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:01:47 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:01:50 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:02:00 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:02:02 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:02:04 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:02:06 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:02:07 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:02:26 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:02:28 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:02:42 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:02:44 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:02:55 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:02:57 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:02:59 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:03:02 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:03:02 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:03:22 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:03:23 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:03:37 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:03:40 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:03:50 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:03:52 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:03:55 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:03:57 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:03:58 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:04:17 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:04:18 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:04:32 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:04:35 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:04:45 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:04:47 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:04:49 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:04:51 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:04:52 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:05:12 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:05:13 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:05:27 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:05:29 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:05:40 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:05:42 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:05:45 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:05:47 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:05:48 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:06:07 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:06:08 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:06:22 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:06:25 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:06:35 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:06:37 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:06:40 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:06:42 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:06:43 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:07:02 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:07:03 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:07:17 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:07:20 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:07:31 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:07:33 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:07:35 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:07:37 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:07:38 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:07:57 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:07:59 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:08:13 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:08:15 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:08:30 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:08:32 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:08:34 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:08:37 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:08:37 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:08:57 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:08:58 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:09:12 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:09:14 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:09:25 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:09:27 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:09:29 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:09:32 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:09:33 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:09:52 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:09:53 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:10:07 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:10:09 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:10:20 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:10:22 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:10:25 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:10:27 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:10:28 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:10:47 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:10:48 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:11:03 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:11:05 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:11:20 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:11:22 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:11:25 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:11:27 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:11:28 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:11:47 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:11:49 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:12:03 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:12:05 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:12:20 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:12:22 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:12:25 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:12:27 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:12:28 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:12:48 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:12:48 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 4:13:18 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 4:13:23 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 4:13:35 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 4:14:01 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:14:04 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:14:17 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:14:19 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:14:23 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:14:25 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:14:26 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:14:45 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:14:46 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:15:01 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:15:03 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:15:15 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:15:18 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:15:21 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:15:23 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:15:24 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:15:43 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:15:44 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:15:58 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:16:01 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:16:16 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:16:17 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:16:20 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:16:22 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:16:23 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:16:42 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:16:44 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:16:58 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:17:00 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:17:11 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:17:13 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:17:16 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:17:18 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:17:19 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:17:39 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:17:40 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:17:54 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:17:56 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:18:10 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:18:13 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:18:16 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:18:18 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:18:19 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:18:38 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:18:39 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:18:53 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:18:56 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:19:11 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:19:13 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:19:15 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:19:17 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:19:18 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:19:37 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:19:39 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:19:53 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:19:55 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:20:06 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:20:08 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:20:11 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:20:13 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:20:14 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:20:33 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:20:34 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:20:49 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:20:51 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:21:21 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:21:22 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:21:24 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:21:36 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:21:38 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:21:40 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:21:42 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:21:43 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:22:02 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:22:04 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:22:18 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:22:20 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:22:50 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:22:51 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:22:53 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:23:24 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:23:25 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:23:27 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:23:57 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:23:58 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:24:00 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:24:11 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:24:13 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:24:16 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:24:18 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:24:19 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:24:38 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:24:39 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:24:54 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:24:56 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:25:26 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:25:27 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:25:29 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:25:59 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:26:01 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:26:03 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:26:33 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:26:34 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:26:36 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:27:06 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:27:07 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 4:27:37 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 4:27:42 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 4:27:53 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 4:28:18 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:28:20 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:28:36 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:28:38 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:28:41 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:28:43 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:28:44 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:29:03 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:29:04 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:29:19 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:29:21 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:29:51 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:29:52 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:29:54 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:30:24 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:30:25 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:30:28 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:30:40 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:30:42 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:30:44 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:30:46 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:30:47 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:31:06 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:31:08 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:31:22 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:31:24 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:31:34 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:31:36 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:31:39 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:31:41 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:31:42 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:32:01 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:32:02 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:32:17 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:32:19 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:32:30 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:32:32 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:32:35 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:32:37 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:32:38 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:32:57 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:32:58 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:33:13 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:33:15 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:33:29 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:33:31 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:33:34 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:33:36 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:33:37 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:33:56 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:33:58 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:34:12 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:34:14 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:34:24 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:34:26 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:34:29 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:34:31 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:34:32 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:34:51 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:34:52 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:35:07 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:35:09 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:35:19 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:35:21 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:35:24 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:35:27 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:35:27 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:35:47 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:35:48 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:36:02 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:36:04 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:36:14 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:36:16 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:36:19 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:36:21 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:36:22 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:36:41 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:36:42 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:36:57 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:36:59 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:37:10 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:37:12 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:37:15 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:37:17 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:37:18 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:37:37 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:37:38 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:37:52 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:37:55 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:38:25 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:38:26 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:38:28 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:38:58 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:38:59 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:39:01 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:39:14 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:39:16 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:39:19 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:39:21 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:39:22 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:39:41 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:39:43 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:39:57 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:39:59 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:40:10 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:40:12 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:40:15 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:40:17 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:40:18 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:40:37 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:40:38 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:40:52 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:40:55 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:41:09 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:41:11 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:41:15 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:41:17 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:41:18 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:41:37 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:41:38 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:41:52 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:41:55 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:42:25 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:42:25 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 4:42:55 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 4:43:00 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 4:43:12 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 4:43:37 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:43:39 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:43:53 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:43:55 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:43:58 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:44:01 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:44:01 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:44:21 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:44:22 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:44:36 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:44:38 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:45:08 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:45:10 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:45:12 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:45:22 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:45:24 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:45:26 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:45:29 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:45:29 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:45:49 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:45:50 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:46:04 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:46:06 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:46:36 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:46:38 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:46:40 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:47:10 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:47:11 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:47:13 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:47:43 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:47:45 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:47:47 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:48:17 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:48:18 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:48:20 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:48:32 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:48:34 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:48:37 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:48:40 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:48:40 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:49:00 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:49:01 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:49:15 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:49:17 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:49:48 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:49:49 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:49:51 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:50:21 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:50:22 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:50:24 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:50:54 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:50:56 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:50:58 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:51:28 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:51:29 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:51:31 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:51:42 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:51:44 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:51:46 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:51:49 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:51:49 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:52:09 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:52:10 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:52:24 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:52:27 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:52:38 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:52:39 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:52:42 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:52:44 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:52:45 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:53:04 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:53:05 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:53:20 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:53:22 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:53:52 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:53:53 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:53:55 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:54:25 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:54:27 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:54:29 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:54:42 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:54:44 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:54:47 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:54:49 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:54:50 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:55:09 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:55:10 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 4:55:40 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 4:55:45 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 4:55:57 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 4:56:22 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:56:24 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:56:36 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:56:38 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:56:41 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:56:44 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:56:44 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:57:04 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:57:05 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:57:19 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:57:21 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:57:35 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 4:57:37 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 4:57:40 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 4:57:42 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 4:57:43 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 4:58:02 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 4:58:03 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 4:58:17 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:58:20 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:58:50 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:58:51 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:58:53 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:59:23 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:59:24 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 4:59:26 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 4:59:56 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 4:59:58 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:00:00 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:00:30 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:00:31 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:00:33 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:00:45 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:00:47 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:00:50 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:00:52 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:00:53 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:01:12 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:01:13 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:01:28 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:01:30 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:01:45 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:01:47 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:01:50 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:01:52 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:01:53 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:02:12 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:02:13 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:02:27 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:02:30 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:02:40 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:02:42 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:02:44 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:02:46 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:02:47 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:03:06 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:03:08 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:03:22 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:03:24 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:03:35 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:03:37 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:03:40 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:03:42 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:03:43 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:04:02 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:04:03 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:04:18 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:04:20 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:04:30 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:04:32 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:04:35 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:04:37 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:04:38 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:04:57 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:04:58 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:05:13 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:05:15 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:05:30 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:05:32 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:05:34 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:05:37 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:05:37 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:05:57 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:05:58 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:06:12 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:06:14 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:06:25 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:06:27 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:06:29 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:06:31 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:06:32 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:06:51 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:06:53 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:07:07 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:07:09 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:07:20 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:07:22 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:07:24 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:07:27 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:07:27 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:07:47 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:07:48 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:08:02 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:08:05 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:08:15 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:08:17 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:08:20 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:08:22 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:08:23 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:08:42 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:08:44 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:08:58 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:09:00 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:09:15 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:09:17 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:09:19 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:09:22 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:09:22 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:09:42 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:09:43 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:09:57 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:09:59 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:10:29 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:10:30 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 5:11:00 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 5:11:05 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 5:11:17 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 5:11:41 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:11:44 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:12:14 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:12:15 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:12:17 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:12:33 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:12:35 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:12:39 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:12:41 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:12:42 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:13:01 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:13:02 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:13:16 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:13:19 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:13:49 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:13:50 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:13:52 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:14:22 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:14:23 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:14:25 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:14:55 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:14:57 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:14:59 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:15:29 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:15:30 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:15:32 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:15:47 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:15:49 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:15:52 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:15:54 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:15:55 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:16:14 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:16:16 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:16:30 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:16:32 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:17:02 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:17:03 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:17:06 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:17:36 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:17:37 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:17:39 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:18:09 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:18:10 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:18:12 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:18:27 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:18:29 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:18:31 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:18:33 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:18:34 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:18:53 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:18:55 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:19:09 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:19:11 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:19:22 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:19:24 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:19:26 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:19:29 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:19:29 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:19:49 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:19:50 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:20:04 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:20:06 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:20:17 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:20:19 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:20:22 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:20:24 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:20:25 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:20:44 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:20:45 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:21:00 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:21:02 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:21:17 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:21:19 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:21:21 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:21:23 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:21:24 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:21:43 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:21:44 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:21:59 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:22:01 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:22:31 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:22:32 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:22:34 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:23:04 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:23:06 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:23:08 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:23:38 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:23:38 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 5:24:08 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 5:24:13 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 5:24:25 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 5:24:50 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:24:52 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:25:03 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:25:05 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:25:08 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:25:11 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:25:12 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:25:31 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:25:32 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:25:46 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:25:48 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:26:02 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:26:04 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:26:07 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:26:10 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:26:10 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:26:30 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:26:31 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:26:45 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:26:47 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:27:17 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:27:19 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:27:21 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:27:32 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:27:34 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:27:37 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:27:39 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:27:40 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:27:59 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:28:00 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:28:14 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:28:17 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:28:27 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:28:29 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:28:32 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:28:34 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:28:35 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:28:54 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:28:55 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:29:10 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:29:12 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:29:22 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:29:24 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:29:27 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:29:29 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:29:30 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:29:49 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:29:50 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:30:05 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:30:07 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:30:17 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:30:19 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:30:23 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:30:25 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:30:26 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:30:45 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:30:46 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:31:00 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:31:03 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:31:18 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:31:20 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:31:22 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:31:24 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:31:25 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:31:44 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:31:46 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:32:00 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:32:02 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:32:12 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:32:14 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:32:17 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:32:19 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:32:20 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:32:39 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:32:40 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:32:54 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:32:57 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:33:07 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:33:09 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:33:12 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:33:14 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:33:15 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:33:34 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:33:36 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:33:50 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:33:52 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:34:03 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:34:05 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:34:08 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:34:10 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:34:11 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:34:30 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:34:31 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:34:45 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:34:48 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:35:02 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:35:04 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:35:08 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:35:10 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:35:11 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:35:30 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:35:31 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:35:45 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:35:47 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:36:17 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:36:19 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:36:21 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:36:32 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:36:34 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:36:37 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:36:39 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:36:40 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:36:59 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:37:00 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:37:15 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:37:17 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:37:47 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:37:48 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:37:50 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:38:20 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:38:21 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:38:24 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:38:54 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:38:54 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 5:39:24 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 5:39:29 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 5:39:41 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 5:40:05 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:40:08 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:40:19 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:40:21 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:40:25 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:40:27 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:40:28 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:40:47 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:40:48 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:41:02 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:41:05 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:41:35 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:41:36 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:41:38 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:42:08 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:42:09 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:42:11 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:42:23 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:42:25 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:42:27 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:42:29 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:42:30 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:42:50 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:42:51 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:43:05 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:43:07 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:43:37 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:43:39 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:43:41 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:44:11 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:44:12 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:44:14 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:44:44 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:44:45 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:44:48 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:45:18 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:45:19 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:45:21 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:45:33 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:45:35 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:45:38 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:45:40 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:45:41 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:46:00 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:46:02 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:46:16 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:46:18 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:46:48 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:46:49 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:46:51 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:47:21 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:47:23 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:47:25 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:47:55 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:47:56 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:47:58 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:48:28 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:48:29 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:48:32 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:48:43 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:48:45 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:48:47 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:48:49 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:48:50 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:49:09 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:49:11 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:49:25 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:49:27 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:49:38 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:49:40 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:49:43 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:49:45 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:49:46 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:50:06 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:50:07 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:50:21 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:50:23 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:50:53 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:50:55 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:50:57 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:51:27 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:51:27 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 5:51:57 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 5:52:02 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 5:52:14 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 5:52:39 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:52:41 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:52:56 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:52:58 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:53:01 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:53:03 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:53:04 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:53:23 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:53:24 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:53:39 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:53:41 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:53:54 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:53:56 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:54:00 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:54:02 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:54:03 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:54:22 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:54:23 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:54:37 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:54:39 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:54:54 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:54:56 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:55:00 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:55:02 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:55:03 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:55:22 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:55:23 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:55:37 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:55:39 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:55:54 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:55:56 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:55:59 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:56:02 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:56:02 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:56:22 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:56:23 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:56:37 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:56:40 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:57:10 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:57:11 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:57:13 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:57:25 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 5:57:27 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 5:57:30 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 5:57:32 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 5:57:33 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 5:57:52 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 5:57:53 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 5:58:07 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:58:10 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:58:40 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:58:41 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:58:43 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:59:13 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:59:14 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:59:16 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 5:59:46 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 5:59:48 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 5:59:50 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:00:20 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:00:21 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:00:23 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:00:35 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:00:36 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:00:39 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:00:41 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:00:42 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:01:01 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:01:02 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:01:17 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:01:19 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:01:49 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:01:50 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:01:52 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:02:22 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:02:23 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:02:26 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:02:56 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:02:57 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:02:59 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:03:29 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:03:30 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:03:32 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:03:45 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:03:47 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:03:49 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:03:51 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:03:52 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:04:12 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:04:13 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:04:27 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:04:29 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:04:59 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:05:00 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 6:05:30 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 6:05:35 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 6:05:47 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 6:06:13 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:06:16 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:06:29 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:06:30 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:06:34 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:06:36 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:06:37 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:06:56 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:06:57 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:07:12 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:07:14 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:07:44 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:07:45 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:07:47 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:08:17 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:08:18 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:08:21 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:08:51 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:08:52 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:08:54 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:09:24 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:09:25 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:09:27 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:09:42 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:09:44 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:09:47 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:09:49 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:09:50 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:10:09 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:10:10 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:10:24 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:10:27 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:10:57 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:10:58 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:11:00 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:11:30 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:11:31 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:11:33 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:12:03 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:12:05 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:12:07 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:12:17 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:12:19 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:12:22 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:12:24 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:12:25 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:12:44 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:12:45 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:13:00 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:13:02 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:13:32 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:13:33 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:13:35 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:14:05 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:14:06 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:14:09 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:14:39 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:14:40 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:14:42 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:15:12 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:15:13 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:15:15 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:15:28 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:15:30 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:15:32 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:15:34 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:15:35 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:15:54 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:15:56 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:16:10 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:16:12 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:16:22 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:16:24 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:16:27 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:16:29 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:16:30 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:16:49 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:16:50 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:17:05 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:17:07 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:17:37 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:17:38 AM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.
17/7/2014 6:18:08 AM Launching Battle.net
17/7/2014 6:18:13 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
17/7/2014 6:18:24 AM Loading Diablo III
17/7/2014 6:18:50 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:18:52 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:19:06 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:19:08 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:19:11 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:19:13 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:19:14 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:19:33 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:19:34 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:19:49 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:19:51 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:20:04 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:20:06 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:20:09 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:20:11 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:20:12 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:20:31 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:20:33 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:20:47 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:20:49 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:21:04 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:21:06 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:21:09 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:21:11 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:21:12 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:21:31 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:21:32 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:21:46 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:21:49 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:21:59 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:22:01 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:22:04 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:22:14 AM Error: Could not go to Larder
17/7/2014 6:22:15 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:22:29 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:22:31 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:22:44 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:22:46 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:22:49 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:22:51 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:22:52 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:23:11 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:23:13 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:23:27 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:23:29 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:23:44 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:23:46 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:23:49 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:23:52 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:23:52 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:24:12 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:24:13 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:24:27 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:24:29 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:24:44 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:24:46 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:24:49 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:24:51 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:24:52 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:25:11 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:25:12 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:25:26 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:25:29 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:25:59 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:26:00 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:26:02 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:26:32 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:26:33 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:26:35 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:27:05 AM Error: Could not Create Game
17/7/2014 6:27:07 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:27:09 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:27:19 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:27:21 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:27:23 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:27:26 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:27:26 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:27:46 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:27:47 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:28:01 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:28:03 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:28:14 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:28:17 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:28:19 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:28:21 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:28:22 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:28:41 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:28:43 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:28:57 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:28:59 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:29:14 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:29:16 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 6:29:19 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 6:29:21 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 6:29:22 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 6:29:41 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 6:29:42 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 6:29:57 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 6:29:59 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 6:30:09 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 6:30:11 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
*17/7/2014 6:30:14 AM Goto Larder*
*17/7/2014 6:30:16 AM Larder Corridor*
*17/7/2014 6:30:17 AM Skills Initialized*
*17/7/2014 6:30:27 AM Cut Scene*
*17/7/2014 6:30:32 AM Move To Position*
*17/7/2014 6:30:33 AM Fight*
*17/7/2014 6:30:33 AM Force To Stand*
*17/7/2014 6:30:42 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 6:30:43 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 6:30:45 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 6:30:47 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 6:30:49 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 6:30:51 AM Ghom #96 is Dead*
*17/7/2014 6:30:51 AM Looting*
*17/7/2014 6:30:53 AM Teleporting to Town*
*17/7/2014 6:30:59 AM Leaving Game*
*17/7/2014 6:31:03 AM Set Quest*
*17/7/2014 6:31:06 AM Creating Game*
*17/7/2014 6:31:19 AM Check Inventory*
*17/7/2014 6:31:21 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3*
*17/7/2014 6:31:24 AM Goto Larder*
*17/7/2014 6:31:26 AM Larder Corridor*
*17/7/2014 6:31:27 AM Skills Initialized*
*17/7/2014 6:31:31 AM Cut Scene*
*17/7/2014 6:31:37 AM Move To Position*
*17/7/2014 6:31:38 AM Fight*
*17/7/2014 6:31:38 AM Force To Stand*
*17/7/2014 6:31:45 AM Closing on Ghom*
*17/7/2014 6:31:57 AM Ghom #97 is Dead*
*17/7/2014 6:31:57 AM Looting*
*17/7/2014 6:31:59 AM Teleporting to Town*
*17/7/2014 6:32:05 AM Leaving Game*

----------


## Blitzzzz

Ok, the only mismatch with the keybindings I've just noticed is that my forcestand is mapped to "spacebar", although that has nv been an issue before. Using BKBOT 20140707. I'll change my keybindings for that to SHIFT and see if it runs smoothly. Seems like the error is happening more frequently recently. 

I've tried reverting to an OLDER version of BKBOT when I'm "stuck" just after loading into the corridor - but when that happens, even on the old bot version (which has never happened before btw), I still stay stuck.

BTW, its the screen straight after porting into the larder. The character just stays there and although the mouse pointer is in position, there seems to be no MOVE COMMANDS given to it.

----------


## burgaud

17/7/2014 3:25:29 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:25:31 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:25:34 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:25:34 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:25:54 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:25:55 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:26:09 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:26:11 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:26:22 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:26:24 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:26:26 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:26:29 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:26:29 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:26:49 AM Error: Could not find Ghom
17/7/2014 3:26:50 AM Leaving Game
17/7/2014 3:27:04 AM Set Quest
17/7/2014 3:27:06 AM Creating Game
17/7/2014 3:27:17 AM Check Inventory
17/7/2014 3:27:19 AM Goto Keep Depths Level 3
17/7/2014 3:27:22 AM Goto Larder
17/7/2014 3:27:24 AM Larder Corridor
17/7/2014 3:27:25 AM Skills Initialized
17/7/2014 3:27:44 AM Error: Could not find Ghom


These too many Errors troubles me.

#1. Do you have the appropriate Keys for Moving? It should match the one in your D3 client. Secondly the keycode for it should match as well.
Since it is able to get to Larder, it implies you do have the keybinds correctly otherwise, it will not get there from Keep Level 3.


#2. Interim fix:
Change this:


```
		elseif $z < 8 then
			MouseMove(XRatio((960+1625)/2),YRatio((460+100)/2),0)
			if NOT _IsPressed($KeyMove[2]) then
				send("{"& $KeyMove[1] & " down}")
			elseif $z=0 then
```

to this:


```
		elseif $z < 8 then
			ClickMouse("left", XRatio((960+1625)/2),YRatio((460+100)/2),1,100)
			if $z=0 then
```

This will now use "Point and Click" instead of "Point and press move key" to move. Caveat is that, it will spam the LMB every 100ms+
Original code does not spam mouse button clicks nor keyboard clicks.

The keybinding for the Force Stand is important during Fight. Especially for range characters you do not want to move closer to Ghom. It is not so important for Melee characters which should be fighting in close range.

----------


## burgaud

This seems to be your problem


```
			if NOT _IsPressed($KeyMove[2]) then
				send("{"& $KeyMove[1] & " down}")
```

1. Either the Keycode for the Move Key is not matched such that, BKBOT sees it has already sent the move command but in actuality, it has not.
or
2. They are matched, but it is not the Move Key with your D3 client
or
3. D3 client is buggy, it would not move even when told to move

----------


## leatherwallets

Dear burgaud,

First of all, let me say thanks. I really like your bot; particularly the one 2 versions ago? 

I am currently facing strange issues:-

1. Today, it suddenly want to stash and salvage every single run; despite my inventory being empty (ofcourse, except the 1 bar of stuff most left side)
2. The looting has issues when you don't select Rares = 1. It doesn't pick up others or just runs around thinking it picked up whites.
3. Walking from waypoint to larder door is strange. It doesn't seem to detect my 25% mspd or more I think.

I must also say your new versions with the CD timer is fantastic. I also noticed the config.ini is way less. No need the extra stuff ? Things like Hero? T6? What's the settings inside the config.ini doing there also?

Cheers!

----------


## burgaud

The config.ini is reduced, not because they are no longer needed, but because that was what I was testing uploaded. At any rate, what was removed, were defaults anyways; they are inside the BKBOT.au3. The HERO, Level are still there. I'd upload it once again to avoid confusion.

I assume you are using 20140710




> 1. Today, it suddenly want to stash and salvage every single run; despite my inventory being empty (ofcourse, except the 1 bar of stuff most left side)


Hmm... This suggests to me that, it is detecting that particular space being NOT empty. What is your:



> [Stash]
> *BackpackDelay=1000*


If you are experiencing LAG in populating the backpack, please increase this value to 1500, to 2000, to 2500 etc until you got it.





> 2. The looting has issues when you don't select Rares = 1. It doesn't pick up others or just runs around thinking it picked up whites.


What Class are you Botting and what skills used?
be aware that some skill effects run interference with pixel detections.
Mammoth Hydra for instance is sometimes detected as a LEG or Rare - this is why i abandoned using MM Conflag build for Wiz.. too much a headache! Many Cruz Skills are like this too. 

Sadly there is no workaround other than to increase LootDelay for those skills to dissipate or dont use those skills.

But perhaps you are getting something else. Tell you want, there is a new Functionality that you can access when PAUSED called "*10 Seconds LOOTER*". After immediately killing GHOM, and Bot went to ghom's spot, just before Looting commence, immedaitely PAUSE BKBOT (click PAUSE). Then click on INS to begin the 10 seconds Looter code. It will commence looting and display what it looted:



> BKBOT: Looting *Set Set Rare Rare Blue* [0.0]


This will tell you what it saw on the ground. If you know there is not SET on the ground but it detected so, it means, it found something either on your bot, skill, follower.. adjust your skills according or transmog/dye your gears.

if you are botting on 192x01080, please also use this:
*[LootColor]
Set=0x00FF00
Leg=0xFF8000
Gem=0x99BBFF
Rare=0xFFFF00
Blue=0x6969FF
White=0xFFFFFF
*
There is no need to detect the other colors as those are for 1280x720 resolutions only. With reduced number of colors to detect, it will not detect unnecessary effects.

BKBOT is coded to always Pick up SET 1st, then LEG, then Gem, then Yellow, then Blue, then White. it will not pick a Blue before a Set. This gives itself more chances/time to pick up the more important items (in case you have very short LootTime). In case it did displayed it picked up a less valueble item before a Set or Leg, it implies that those Set or Leg colors magically appeared just now after it picked up the less valueble item - this implies something is wrong with the skills effect or dye on your gears.




> 3. Walking from waypoint to larder door is strange. It doesn't seem to detect my 25% mspd or more I think.


Old versions simply Click directly on the Portal 5 times. Very efficient if you have no lag. However, this proved problematic on 1280x720p and Lag connections. So I recoded it. It is now coded to First Walk towards the Portal (1.8 seconds) then Click on the Portal. This method is less prone to errors. The drawback to this new method is that, it is slower than the original code (as you observed).

----------


## leatherwallets

Yes I'm using v20140710

I mainly use DH and WD to bot; but I play all classes.

I've tried your advice with always stashing always salvaging, but doesn't work. It's really strange. I've never had problems with it all this while. Just today.

Yes, I'm using 1080p always. As for the loot order, thanks for informing me. I read your entire code before I let it run on my PC though.

Thanks also for telling me you recoded it. Its true it never misses now, where as the old one has a chance to miss. Awesome.

I've yet to try Loot Delay. Mine's set to 648 right now.

----------


## burgaud

With stashing problem. can you post a screen shot with your backpack opened, no name, PNG format. un resized 1920x1080 resolution.
I want to see if you have different color spec than mine.

Try the new Looter function - for debugging pesky Loot problem.

In next update, I am including feature to take snapshot of the loot area. This way, it gives players peace of mind it did not missed a thing, or missed one and know how to correct it.


Im botting DH right now.. She lacks Marauder pieces

----------


## leatherwallets

As requested. Hopefully can figure out why as the stashing issue slows my run down considerably.

Edit: How do I upload pictures? I guess I'll just link it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/88k53xj236...g%20issues.png

I'll try the new looter function soon.

Edit2: The PAUSE looting function just confirms what I suspect. It detects white objects from off screen. Usually at the top-right-ish. 

Also it finally detected that the backpack WAS NOT FULL. Then the next run, it went back to being wonky again.

----------


## burgaud

This is the part of the code that checks backpack is full or need repairs



```
func IsEmpty ($x,$y)
	local $r=0,$g=0,$b=0,$c=0,$a=0
	for $i = -20 to 20 step 20
		for $j = -20 to 20 step 20
			$c = PixelGetColor(XRatio(1427+$x*50+$i),YRatio(583+$y*50+$j))
			$r = _ColorGetRed  ($c)
			$g = _ColorGetGreen($c)
			$b = _ColorGetBlue ($c)
			if $r>24 or $g>24 or $b>16 then		;background color is R<24 G<24 B<16
				return(0)			;if one pixel is not a background color, then it is not empty
			endif
		next
	next
	return(1)						;if all pixels are background color, then it is empty
endfunc

func IsNeedRepair ()
	return( SearchPixel(XRatio(1515)-2,YRatio(40)-2,XRatio(1515)+2,YRatio(40)+2,0xFFEB00, 4) )
endfunc

.
.
.

func CheckBackpack()
	local $timer
	Print("Checking Backpack")
	MouseMove(XRatio(1427+6*50),YRatio(583+4*50),0)				;move mouse to spot of interest - to populate this spot faster
	send("i")								;open inventory
	if IsBackpackOpen(5000) then						;Backpack is open
		sleep($BackpackDelay)						;wait for backpack to populate
		if IsNeedRepair() or NOT IsEmpty(6,4) then			;Gears need repairs or Backpack is Full
```

Somehow, either IsNeedRepair() is TRUE, or IsEmpty(6,4) is FALSE

I checked the PNG you posted, and NOTHING is wrong with the screenshot.

Can you add these 3 codes after the sleep($BackpackDelay).


```
		sleep($BackpackDelay)						;wait for backpack to populate
		local $R = IsNeedRepair()
		local $E = IsEmpty(6,4)
		LogMessage("DEBUG: IsNeedRepair()=" & $R & " IsEmpty(6,4)=" & $E)
```

Run it, once it tries to stash empty backpack, pause, and copy/paste the log.txt (last few lines only to include the most important DEBUG line)

----------


## leatherwallets

Erm. It didn't work. Do I have to recompile the .au file? Didn't seem like I needed to.

Edit: Got it to *work*! Refer to the log file

Weird.

1. Edited .au file
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4e0tkrebfocr0r4/debug1.png

2. log file.



> 18-Jul-14 3:53:09 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140710
> 18-Jul-14 3:53:09 PM MaxRunTime : 2.0H,3.0H
> 18-Jul-14 3:53:09 PM RestTime : 60.0M,120.0M
> 18-Jul-14 3:53:09 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
> 18-Jul-14 3:53:09 PM FightPosition : 1300,10
> 18-Jul-14 3:53:09 PM KeyMove : V,56
> 18-Jul-14 3:53:09 PM KeyStand : SHIFT,10
> 18-Jul-14 3:53:10 PM Select Hero
> 18-Jul-14 3:53:13 PM Set Quest
> ...


Can't believe no spoiler tag in this forum :P

Also, its quite interesting why the bot thinks my backpack is not empty. 0 = true, 1 = false correct? Hmm. Reading from RBG values....

----------


## burgaud

> Also, its quite interesting why the bot thinks my backpack is not empty. 0 = true, 1 = false correct? Hmm. Reading from RBG values....





> 18-Jul-14 3:53:38 PM DEBUG: IsNeedRepair()=False IsEmpty(6,4)=0


IsEmpty(6,4) = 0
0 means not empty
1 means empty

It is therefore reading that it is NOT Empty!

Can you post the IsEmpty function? is it the same as the one I posted earlier? Maybe you have modified it.


```
func IsEmpty ($x,$y)
	local $r=0,$g=0,$b=0,$c=0,$a=0
	for $i = -20 to 20 step 20
		for $j = -20 to 20 step 20
			$c = PixelGetColor(XRatio(1427+$x*50+$i),YRatio(583+$y*50+$j))
			$r = _ColorGetRed  ($c)
			$g = _ColorGetGreen($c)
			$b = _ColorGetBlue ($c)
			if $r>24 or $g>24 or $b>16 then		;background color is R<24 G<24 B<16
				return(0)			;if one pixel is not a background color, then it is not empty
			endif
		next
	next
	return(1)						;if all pixels are background color, then it is empty
endfunc
```


IsEmpty(6,4) looks at this part of the stash (see attached photo) and accordingly all of the pixels therein are within the designated "background color" tolerance:
R<24, G<24, B<16

Perhaps, you might want to increase the Tolerance:


```
			if $r>32 or $g>32 or $b>24 then
```


or adding a debugger to check what it actually see.


```
			if $r>24 or $g>24 or $b>16 then		;background color is R<24 G<24 B<16
				LogMessage("i=" & $i & " j=" & $j & " c=" & $c)
				return(0)			;if one pixel is not a background color, then it is not empty
			endif
```

----------


## leatherwallets

Thanks for confirming my code reading skills :P

I didn't touch that function.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qazxny6t6...pty%20func.png

I also attached the .au in .txt

I've only done the Log Message changes the local declaration advised earlier.

BK-BOT.txt

----------


## leatherwallets

You won't believe this ...but the issue suddenly solved itself....!

Just after I added your debug code too......

Anyway. I still managed to get this from the log.txt




> 18-Jul-14 4:53:17 PM i=20 j=20 c=11639945
> 18-Jul-14 4:53:17 PM DEBUG: IsNeedRepair()=False IsEmpty(6,4)=0
> 18-Jul-14 4:53:17 PM i=20 j=20 c=11639945


After that it stopped happening. Amazing.

----------


## cbomb101

Hey man! This is really cool and I want to get into it but it seems I have messed something up right from the beginning. I changed the config.ini around. I looked at the setup folder and I ran PNGMaker successfully but when I ran the bot all it did was move the mouse cursor to the upper portion of my screen and move back and forth horizontally and occasionally clicking haha. I know this is probably really simple but I'm very new to this. If I could get a little help that would be awesome man.
Heres my Log
7/18/2014 5:54:02 AM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140710
7/18/2014 5:54:02 AM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
7/18/2014 5:54:02 AM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
7/18/2014 5:54:02 AM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
7/18/2014 5:54:02 AM FightPosition : 1200,10
7/18/2014 5:54:02 AM KeyMove : V,56
7/18/2014 5:54:02 AM KeyStand : SHIFT,10
7/18/2014 5:54:02 AM Unknown Status
7/18/2014 5:56:01 AM Reset: Diablo III not running

----------


## burgaud

> Unknown Status


It is not detecting the proper PNG. In particular, it is looking for "Game Settings" button but it is not seeing it.

This implies to me that, you are either:
1) Not running in Fullscreen Windowed mode
2) or did not have the proper/correct PNG files
3) or using the wrong resolution only 1920x1080, 1600x900 and 1280x720 are supported.
4) or D3 is not running as suggested by* Reset: Diablo III not running*
Though this is not a problem, it will use Battle.net launcher to run D3, login D3, 

However, looking on your log.txt further, there is no coherent info I could piece out off.
After the Unknown Status log @ 5.54AM, the next line is 5.56 and nothing else. This implies to me that you cut some info in between, or paused it. it is not coherent to make out any useful info to diagnose.

Please let it run its course, do not cut any info out and post the log.txt from where it run till it stopped.

----------


## Blitzzzz

> This seems to be your problem
> 
> 
> ```
>             if NOT _IsPressed($KeyMove[2]) then
>                 send("{"& $KeyMove[1] & " down}")
> ```
> 
> 1. Either the Keycode for the Move Key is not matched such that, BKBOT sees it has already sent the move command but in actuality, it has not.
> ...



The keycodes are matched. Doubled checked them all. So are the keys with the D3 client  :Smile: 
Its probably a buggy D3 client I guess. 
Everything is working smoothly ever since I changed it as per your recommendations to the "mouse clicking" to move. 

Thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## burgaud

> 18-Jul-14 4:53:17 PM i=20 j=20 c=*11639945*


11639945 = 0xB19C89 = Red(177), G(156), B(137)
This is Beige Color! And it appears only on the character equipment panel!

Likewise, Do you by any chance have a Modified Mouse Pointer that is Beige color?

----------


## leatherwallets

> 11639945 = 0xB19C89 = Red(177), G(156), B(137)
> This is Beige Color! And it appears only on the character equipment panel!
> 
> Likewise, Do you by any chance have a Modified Mouse Pointer that is Beige color?


No I dont. I believe the Diablo is beige?

----------


## cbomb101

> It is not detecting the proper PNG. In particular, it is looking for "Game Settings" button but it is not seeing it.
> 
> This implies to me that, you are either:
> 1) Not running in Fullscreen Windowed mode
> 2) or did not have the proper/correct PNG files
> 3) or using the wrong resolution only 1920x1080, 1600x900 and 1280x720 are supported.
> 4) or D3 is not running as suggested by* Reset: Diablo III not running*
> Though this is not a problem, it will use Battle.net launcher to run D3, login D3, 
> 
> ...


So I did just check and it wasnt running in the correct resolution although I feel like I checked that. After I changed the resolution I ran PNGMaker again and double checked to make sure I was in Windowed(FullScreen).So I'm confident 1,2,3 are correct. And D3 was opened and on the main menu when I started the bot. I also tried while everything was closed and while ingame. This is the log now. When I realized it was doing the same stuff again.I just ALT+F4d out of Diablo and opened task manager to end the task. I know thats not the right way to end the bot but its the only way I know of haha.Thanks so much for looking at this and dealing with my ignorance haha. 
7/18/2014 1:21:10 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140710
7/18/2014 1:21:10 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
7/18/2014 1:21:10 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
7/18/2014 1:21:10 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
7/18/2014 1:21:10 PM FightPosition : 1200,10
7/18/2014 1:21:10 PM KeyMove : V,56
7/18/2014 1:21:10 PM KeyStand : SHIFT,10
7/18/2014 1:21:11 PM Unknown Status
7/18/2014 1:21:18 PM Reset: Diablo III not running

Check next post.

----------


## cbomb101

EDIT: Currently going to run it until it stops so I can get the right Log.txt for you.
EDIT: It's running on my laptop while I'm on my phone. I started it and it ran through the first few steps and then went to unknown status as it just moved horizontally across my screen haha. After like 3minutes without checking on it I noticed it had exited out of diablo and now it's saying too many errors. I forgot to say earlier that it clicks escape or opens the menu too

7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140710
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM FightPosition : 1200,10
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM KeyMove : V,56
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM KeyStand : SHIFT,10
7/18/2014 1:43:23 PM Unknown Status
7/18/2014 1:47:07 PM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.

----------


## ir3gr3t

does the new version still buffs on corridor and adjust difficulty level?

----------


## burgaud

[QUOTE=cbomb101;3103879]EDIT: Currently going to run it until it stops so I can get the right Log.txt for you.
EDIT: It's running on my laptop while I'm on my phone. I started it and it ran through the first few steps and then went to unknown status as it just moved horizontally across my screen haha. After like 3minutes without checking on it I noticed it had exited out of diablo and now it's saying too many errors. I forgot to say earlier that it clicks escape or opens the menu too

7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140710
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM FightPosition : 1200,10
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM KeyMove : V,56
7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM KeyStand : SHIFT,10




> I forgot to say earlier that it clicks escape or opens the menu too


This is because, when it could not find the appropriate images, it will issue ESC to change the screen - to recover. 





> *7/18/2014 1:43:23 PM Unknown Status
> 7/18/2014 1:47:07 PM Reset: Too many Errors encountered.*


What is the resolution on your notebook? Im not referring to what is on D3, but the notebook itself.
Based on the highlighted error, it could not find the appropriate "Game Settings" button on screen.
This will occur either because, you do not have the Gamesettings.png inside the appropriate PNG folder.
Or
You are using an unsupported resolution.
or
D3 is not in windowed full screen

There is really nothing I can tell you other that those three. Please ensure you have the correct supported resolution. Run D3 in windowed fullscreen and run pngmaker
or create your own png images based on the samples.

let us start with "What is your notebook's actual resolution".

----------


## burgaud

> does the new version still buffs on corridor and adjust difficulty level?


it does.

to self buff, you have to assign it as "Buff"
adjust difficulty, set Level
its not removed. just the config.ini does not have it

----------


## cbomb101

[QUOTE=burgaud;3104410]


> EDIT: Currently going to run it until it stops so I can get the right Log.txt for you.
> EDIT: It's running on my laptop while I'm on my phone. I started it and it ran through the first few steps and then went to unknown status as it just moved horizontally across my screen haha. After like 3minutes without checking on it I noticed it had exited out of diablo and now it's saying too many errors. I forgot to say earlier that it clicks escape or opens the menu too
> 
> 7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM Start : BK Ghom Bot v20140710
> 7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM MaxRunTime : 3.0H,3.0H
> 7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM RestTime : 10.0M,10.0M
> 7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM Battle.net : C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe
> 7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM FightPosition : 1200,10
> 7/18/2014 1:43:22 PM KeyMove : V,56
> ...


1920 x 1080. I'm using the Lenovo Y50. I'm gonna message you.

----------


## burgaud

@cbomb101

First thing first:

Now knowing what resolution you have, Please view what is inside *PNG 1920x1080* folder; afterwards, DELETE everything inside. Then with D3 running, run PNGMaker. Without clicking anything else - not alt-tabbing to D3 even, describe what happens on your screen.

Can you see the instructions given by PNGMaker? If so, follow them until done!

Open PNG 1920x1080 folder and do you recognize what they are?

----------


## d3power

Hi Burgaud,

Thanks for this incredible AutoIT bot. I ran the bot and it was all OK up to the part where my dh moves towards Ghom. After that, the script crashed and I got this error:

Line 663:

local static $P[8]
local static $P[^ Error

Error: Array maximum size exceeded.

Do you know what is the cause of this error?

Thanks!

----------


## burgaud

> Hi Burgaud,
> 
> Thanks for this incredible AutoIT bot. I ran the bot and it was all OK up to the part where my dh moves towards Ghom. After that, the script crashed and I got this error:
> 
> Line 663:
> 
> local static $P[8]
> local static $P[^ Error
> 
> ...


Most likely a compiler/window compatibility issue.

What OS are you running? 
Win7/8 32bit
Win7/8 64bit

if using 32bit OS, use the basic AU3 Editor (that came with autoit), and from therein, compile BKBOT

if using 64bit os, use windows' context menu (ie, right click) to compile BKBOT

----------


## d3power

I am using Win7 64 bit ultimate at the moment.

This is interesting. I tried to compile the bot using both methods and this is what I found:

if I used the windows' context menu to compile (x64), I got the same error EPIC1377 pointed out on page 7 of this thread

LINE 40:

IF $RESULT(0) = "0" THEN RETURN 0
IF $ RESULT^ ERROR

ERROR: SUBSCRIPT USED ON NON-ACCESSIBLE VARIABLE

If I use the basic AU3 Editor to compile or windows' context menu to compile (x86), I got back the earlier error message:

Error: Array maximum size exceeded.

I tried your suggestion to EPIC1377 to change line 37 of ImageSearch.au3 to 

local $result[5] = DllCall("ImageSearchDLL.dll","str","ImageSearch","int",$x1,"int",$y1,"int",$righ t,"int",$bottom,"str",$findImage)

and I got this error message instead:

Error: Missing subscript dimensions in "Dim" statement.

Do you know if there is a way to solve this compatibility issue?

----------


## d3power

Ok I think I managed to solve the problem by following asuRob's instructions found in the following thread:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...0x1080-51.html ([Goldfarming] notAres' Sarkoth DH Gold Script [AutoIT Script] [1920x1080])

Getting the recompiled ImageSearchDLL.dll helps but I then got another error that says I am missing msvcr110d.dll. If you have this error, go to:

Download Visual Studio 11 Beta (Standalone/Offline Installer)

click Visual Studio 11 Professional Beta (Web Installer) and install and you should now be ready to go!

----------


## burgaud

> if I used the windows' context menu to compile (x64)


Try just the "Compile" option.
That works on my win8 64bit

I believe the issue is incompatibility of autoit running on 64bit OS.

----------


## fr0ggy

i have a issue.
try to run v20140710 1920x1080 resolution.
instead of selecting quest is going to video then socialthen customer suport and open d3 site in chrome.
log.txt is ending :
23.07.2014 00:36:04 Stabilizing Battle.net
23.07.2014 00:36:14 Loading Diablo III
23.07.2014 00:36:39 Set Quest

v20140604 works fine.

----------


## burgaud

New version has feature that"
uncheck "Quick Join"
uncheck "Players Near You"

This is why you saw it "Video" then "Social"

But it should not do Customer Support.
If you'd look carefully, "Customer Support" button and "Game Settings" button are in the same Location.
let me check some more how this could happen....

----------


## burgaud

New version has feature that:
uncheck "Quick Join"
uncheck "Players Near You"
This is what you saw. Likewise, it will also change the game to Private game.
This is to prevent other players from joining your game. Somehow, when you were invited by friends to their games, these settings can change such that, they can now freely join your game.

But it should not do Customer Support.
If you'd look carefully, "Customer Support" button and "Game Settings" button are in the same Location.
let me check some more how this could happen....

What is "SPACE" key bounded to do?
You should have SPACE key bound to default - close windows.

----------


## fr0ggy

yeh, was just about to post that i found the issue.
i have space set to force move, aslong with v key.
thanks !

----------


## Lamboot

when support for 1680x1050? cant run on 2nd pc

----------


## burgaud

Can you install VMWare 8 and bot from there in 1600x900?

----------


## Lamboot

2nd pc not good enough for vmware. will not run 1600x900 smoothly only 1280x720.
so. im using different bot for it instead.. i like this bot, better skills usage. i dont like using skills all bots using. blizard can know we are all bots by checking eveyrone same skills

----------


## Kenneth Hoff

Any way to increase the 30 sec timer on the "Creating Game" I tried checking through the Script, but nothing increased it :/

Why do you reset the game when it can't create the game... when it obviously did create it, since we're in-game? It's so annoying cause it takes more than 30 seconds to start a game on my Laptop :c

Edit: It was in the config :P

----------


## ir3gr3t

> it does.
> 
> to self buff, you have to assign it as "Buff"
> adjust difficulty, set Level
> its not removed. just the config.ini does not have it


so should i copy the old config for hero,level, and buff?

----------


## burgaud

> Any way to increase the 30 sec timer on the "Creating Game" I tried checking through the Script, but nothing increased it :/
> 
> Why do you reset the game when it can't create the game... when it obviously did create it, since we're in-game? It's so annoying cause it takes more than 30 seconds to start a game on my Laptop :c
> 
> Edit: It was in the config :P


[RunTime]
CreateGameTime=30000

on good connections, a game can be created within 10 seconds.
if you are taking more than 30 secs, that means, you got a not-so-good connection

----------


## burgaud

> so should i copy the old config for hero,level, and buff?


you can copy them over

----------


## kenthuza

hello, i just use your bot. it works great when i leave it heading to bed . But this morning when i check, there was a error : the launch turn to PTR ( region/ account ) so bot can't start the game .Log end like this :

8/4/2014 5:51:43 AM Launching Battle.net
8/4/2014 5:51:48 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
8/4/2014 5:53:48 AM Error: Battle.net unresponsive
8/4/2014 5:53:48 AM Reset: Diablo III not running
8/4/2014 5:53:53 AM Launching Battle.net
8/4/2014 5:53:58 AM Stabilizing Battle.net
8/4/2014 5:55:58 AM Error: Battle.net unresponsive
8/4/2014 5:55:58 AM Reset: Diablo III not running
8/4/2014 5:56:03 AM Launching Battle.net .... and so on 

Does anyone else have the same problem ? kinda weird

----------


## burgaud

The error is: 
*8/4/2014 5:53:48 AM Error: Battle.net unresponsive*

The Code that generates that error is:



```
	elseif $STATUS = "Stabilizing Battle.net" then
		MouseClock()
		if ProcessExists("Diablo III.exe") then
			$STATUS = "Loading Diablo III"
			$TimeOut = SetTimeOut(120000)			; Wait 120 seconds for Diablo3 to Load, Login, Stabilize
		elseif IsTimeOut($TimeOut) then
			$ErrorCount += 10
			$STATUS = "Error: Battle.net unresponsive"
			ProcessClose("Battle.net.exe")
			$TimeOut = SetTimeOut(5000)			; 5 seconds wait
		elseif _ImageSearchArea($PNGFolder & "PLAY.png", 1,0,0,@DesktopWidth,@DesktopHeight,$x,$y,16) then
			if $z = 0 then
				$z = SetTimeOut(5000)			; wait 5 seconds after seeing Play Button before clicking it
			elseif IsTimeOut($z) then
				print("CLICKING PLAY!")
				ClickMouse("left", $x, $y, 1, 200)	; no conversion needed, xy is in screen resolution
				$z = SetTimeOut(1000)			; 1 second to reclick PLAY
			endif
		endif
```

#1 Either because the PLAY button is not visible
or
#2 You do not have the PLAY.png file (you have to manually create this as stated with PNGMaker.AU3)
or
#3 The Battle.net app is not defined properly such that, Battle.net is not launching and therefore, no PLAY button as stated in reason #1



> [RunTime]
> *Battle.net=C:\Program Files (x86)\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe*



This has already happened to one user and has posted his problem weeks ago. His problem was that the PLAY button was partially hidden such that it is not matching the PLAY.PNG file.

PLAY.PNG is needed for BKBot to auto reconnect/login when disconnected.


How it turned into PTR mode I have no idea. more of the log.txt is need for me to see where it went wrong. perhaps zip it and attach it here

----------


## kenthuza

Here is my log  :Smile:  . not sure why launch turn to PTR :gusta:

----------


## burgaud

k... checking the logs.

Will concentrate on 2014-08-04 logs first where this particular "PTR" problem happened.

BTW.. What resolution are you running?


You mentioned that when you returned to your computer, you see battle.net launcher in PTR Realm?

----------


## burgaud

Checking your log.txt, You seem to have a complex problems going.

Do you have battle.net launcher according to the Setup?

----------


## kenthuza

i'm running 1600 x 900 

dont worry about : Error: Could not Create Game , i think my internet cause that ( since the sea cable broken , connection between my country and america pretty crazy )

i'm still using your bot, work perfect.The launcher-in-PTR error happened only one time .

thank you very much for writing this bot  :Smile:

----------


## khongx

so patch 2.1 up tomorrow, i tested on ptr before, the only thing it didnt run is put items in bag

----------


## burgaud

As long as the coordinates of the portals, doors, menu, map/room did not change, it will work out of the box.

As for PTR, I have no idea why it did not work for you putting items into the bag. Must be a color problem especially if using 1280x720 resolution. I didnot bother with PTR.

----------


## nonameowns

REEP got banned

been using bot for about 4 months. SMK still not found.

2.1 shit patch.

oh well, back to path of exile  :Big Grin:

----------


## burgaud

The recent Ban Wave is actually NOT a real Ban Wave but a server bug.

If you are getting Error 52 during login, this particular Error code refers to an AH/RMAH transaction problem. You can read more of it at the D3 Forum.

----------


## nonameowns

> The recent Ban Wave is actually NOT a real Ban Wave but a server bug.
> 
> If you are getting Error 52 during login, this particular Error code refers to an AH/RMAH transaction problem. You can read more of it at the D3 Forum.


Can't find the thread about it. Link?

I got a email from blizz stating I got banned for

Account Action: Account Closure
Offense: Unapproved Third Party Software
A third party program is any file or program that is used in addition to the game to gain an unfair advantage. These programs may increase movement speed or teleport heroes from one place to another beyond what is allowed by game design. It also includes any programs that obtain information from the game that is not normally available to the regular player or that transmit or modify any of the game files.

I did use turbohud few times. It's read memory only though. blizz is a casual punkass. a online single player with no economy and they still insists banning "unfair" tools

----------


## khongx

when was the latest ban wave? im sure tons of ppl using this bot and only you so far got banned. many ppl got banned because they running a different games beside d3 while playing d3, for example few got banned cuz they running gw2 while playing d3

----------


## shiupooa

anyway this can be updated to use the new salvage all yellwos and blues button?

----------


## burgaud

Update to Salvage using the new "Salvage all" buttons




```
func Salvage()
	PRINT("Salvaging items!")
	LogMessage("Salvaging items!")
	ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1147), YRatio(604), 1,  250)		;move 4 O'clock from Stash
	ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1520), YRatio( 79), 1, 1000)		;Click on Blacksmith's Shop

	if IsBackpackOpen(5000) then					;Blacksmith is open for business
		ClickMouse("left", XRatio(510), YRatio(485), 1, 200)	;Click on Salvage Tab
		for $x = 251 to 385 step 67
			ClickMouse("left", XRatio( $x),YRatio(300),1,500)	;click on salvage button
			sleep(500)						;wait for dialog box
			if SearchPixel(XRatio(850-15),YRatio(373-5),XRatio(850+15),YRatio(373+5), 0xF3AA55, 16) then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(850),YRatio(375),1,250)	;OK
			endif
		next
		sleep(250)
		ClickMouse("left", XRatio(510), YRatio(610), 1, 200)	;Open up repair menu
		ClickMouse("left", XRatio(261), YRatio(593), 1, 200)	;Pay for repairs
		return(1)
	else
		Print( LogMessage("Error: Could not open Blacksmith Shop") )
		return(-1)
	endif
endfunc
```

Just tested on 1920x1080 and working.
No idea if will work with 1600x900 or 1280x720. Will need a screenshot of these


BTW. If you want to use the new 5th Stash Tab, simply have this in your config.ini


```
[Stash]
Stash=1,2,3,4,5
```

----------


## ir3gr3t

how bout the torment difficulty? they change the interface.

and how to update the salvage button?

----------


## khongx

just copy that whole code and past on top of the old code for salvage, and for difficulty u can remove the Level= line on the config, and pick a torment lvl before u run the bot, for example if u pick t4 then the bot will only run t4 until u pick a harder or easier by manually

----------


## khongx

(662) : ==> Array maximum size exceeded.:
local static $P[8]
local static $P[^ ERROR

got this error, how to fix it?

----------


## burgaud

> how bout the torment difficulty? they change the interface.
> 
> and how to update the salvage button?


Did not notice that was different too. Modify to this:



```
		elseif IsTimeout($timer) and $status = "Create Game: Change Mode" then
			ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 550), YRatio(360), 1, 100)			;Click Campaign Mode
			ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1360), YRatio(445), 1, 100)			;Change Difficulty
			if $GameLevel="NORMAL" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 707), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Left
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 746), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Normal
			elseif $GameLevel="HARD" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 707), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Left
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 909), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Hard
			elseif $GameLevel="EXPERT" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 707), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Left
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1070), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Expert
			elseif $GameLevel="MASTER" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 707), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Left
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1236), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Master
			elseif $GameLevel="T1" or $GameLevel="TORMENT1" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 707), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Left
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1399), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Torment
			elseif $GameLevel="T2" or $GameLevel="TORMENT2" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1533), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Right
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 841), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Torment2
			elseif $GameLevel="T3" or $GameLevel="TORMENT3" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1533), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Right
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1004), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Torment3
			elseif $GameLevel="T4" or $GameLevel="TORMENT4" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1533), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Right
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1166), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Torment4
			elseif $GameLevel="T5" or $GameLevel="TORMENT5" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1533), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Right
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1329), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Torment5
			elseif $GameLevel="T6" or $GameLevel="TORMENT6" then
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1533), YRatio(536), 1, 100)		;Click Scroll Right
				ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1493), YRatio(325), 1, 500)		;Click Torment6
			endif
			ClickMouse("left", XRatio( 960), YRatio(870), 1, 100)			;Click OK
			$GameLevel = ""								;we do this only once per LoadConfig
			$status = "Create Game: Change Quest"
			$timer = SetTimeout(300)
		elseif IsTimeout($timer) and $status = "Create Game: Change Quest" then
```

----------


## khongx

> (662) : ==> Array maximum size exceeded.:
> local static $P[8]
> local static $P[^ ERROR
> 
> got this error, how to fix it?


nvm i update my autoit to the newest version and it back to normal

----------


## burgaud

Be careful botting these days.
Ban Wave may still be in effect.
I suggest NOT using any other memory peeking apps that might cause Bliz to ban you.

----------


## dochollywo

I'm getting this error. It has nothing to do with 2.1, the error was also in an earlier version.
If I change it to


```
local $P[8]
```

the bot works fine.

----------


## khongx

> I'm getting this error. It has nothing to do with 2.1, the error was also in an earlier version.
> If I change it to
> 
> 
> ```
> local $P[8]
> ```
> 
> the bot works fine.


i update to the newest version of autoit and it works fine

----------


## nonameowns

> Be careful botting these days.
> Ban Wave may still be in effect.
> I suggest NOT using any other memory peeking apps that might cause Bliz to ban you.


Since I'm the only one confirmed so far to be banned... is it a possibly that blizzard don't like steam in home streaming? it's basically a game version of remote desktop that run at 60 fps 1080p max. 

silly I know, but a poster mentioned that some1 got banned from running guild war 2 and d3 at the same time so idk...

----------


## jmblen

mine if fine upto choosing my hero then he clicks game sttings but click the one that promts me to my browser

----------


## dochollywo

> i update to the newest version of autoit and it works fine


Yeah, it works with the latest AutoIt version.

----------


## khongx

> mine if fine upto choosing my hero then he clicks game sttings but click the one that promts me to my browser


u need to set Close All Window = Space

and if u dont want it to bother u at all then u can cut out part of the code that checking ur social, but u have to make sure u have the setting that other ppl cant join ur game.

if $Privacy>0 then
send("{ESC}") ;Open the Option Menu
ClickMouse("left", XRatio(235),XRatio(31 :Cool: , 1, 200) ;Click Option
ClickMouse("left", XRatio(500),XRatio(410), 1, 300) ;Click Social
if SearchPixel(XRatio(1188-5),YRatio(359-5),XRatio(1188+5),YRatio(359+5), 0xDA9F69, 16) then
ClickMouse("left",XRatio(1300),XRatio(359), 1, 100)	;Disable Players Near You
endif
if SearchPixel(XRatio(1188-5),YRatio(311-5),XRatio(1188+5),YRatio(311+5), 0xDA9F69, 16) then
ClickMouse("left",XRatio(1300),XRatio(311), 1, 100)	;Disable Quick Join
endif
ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1240),XRatio(867),1,200) ;Click Accept
send("{SPACE}") ;Close all PopUp Windows
$Privacy=0
sleep(200)
endif

i cut the part out, so it never bother me

----------


## Umbrielik

how to pause or turn off the bot( last version)??? end, home doesn't seems to work.

----------


## Vasortflam88

> how to pause or turn off the bot( last version)??? end, home doesn't seems to work.


Hit Pause/Break.

I have a question too. Everything works great excep, on my DH when I fight ghom I my guy always faces away from him to shoot. IE: ghom is in the middle of the room but I am shooting back at the door. Any idea?

----------


## Kozmkdr3d

Good bot. Will not relaunch battle.net after closing though.

----------


## burgaud

> I have a question too. Everything works great excep, on my DH when I fight ghom I my guy always faces away from him to shoot. IE: ghom is in the middle of the room but I am shooting back at the door. Any idea?


BKBot uses Ghom's Red health bar to located Ghom. If BKBOT does not see this Red Health Bar, it will be attacking on Ghom's last known location.
If one of your skills produces a similar color, it will think THAT is where GHOM is.
Try avoiding using skills that produces "Red" colors - usually happens if you have Ballistic Passive.
Try also to run into a location wherein his Red Health Bar will not be hidden by his Purple Health Bar. This implies, you have to run towards a location that is Horizontally above him and his Red Health would be a little same level as you to minimize this problem.

----------


## burgaud

> Good bot. Will not relaunch battle.net after closing though.


Hmm... will investigate this..

Did you specify the correct battle.net launcher location?
Did you specify Battle.net launcher app to exit when you click on "PLAY"? This will ensure that when you launch Battle.net, it will pop up.

----------


## Kozmkdr3d

Yes but you did mention you have to create your own play.png that is probably where its messing up. Not sure how to create a new one or what to change there's one already in the base folder.


Also on a side note.. I noticed the bot stashed all the gear I was wearing and wore basic yellow shit... Its weird it just happen once

----------


## Kozmkdr3d

Update for me - The bot will go and stash all my items that I wear beside the 2 rings and helmet. And it will put on any yellow/blues it may have picked up.

----------


## qoodoo

I've been using this bot for a week and leaving it on when I go to work and it runs for 10-12 hours straight no problems. I don't leave it on overnight though so it gets a break for 10 hours or so. My tabs are full almost every time about 60 legs in total. I'm running it on T6 with a barb and can finish ghom in 20 secs. Its pretty efficient. On my season barb I'm literally overflowing with crafting mats and gone from 50 forgotten souls to over 350 this week. Also went from 50 mil gold to over 350 mil. Paragon from 200 to 350.

Very solid bot thx.

----------


## shinigami1

ty for this its working great  :Smile:

----------


## IronSausage68

Anyone have fightposition and maxdistance numbers for melee classes? Playing a monk currently but can't seem to get the positioning right.

----------


## burgaud

Been away from this forum to update:




> Anyone have fightposition and maxdistance numbers for melee classes? Playing a monk currently but can't seem to get the positioning right.


FightPosition=1292,280
FightPositionTimer=1300 <-- increase if you are slower

----------


## burgaud

I noticed that the Backpack is not getting populated fast enough. it is getting slower and slower per Patch.

I suggest you increase *BackpackDelay=1000* to *BackpackDelay=2000* or *BackpackDelay=3000* ....
Exact number depends on your connection latency. But better a little bigger for more margin of error.

----------


## tselene

it work with witch doctor summoner build?

----------


## burgaud

> it work with witch doctor summoner build?


What works with WD?

----------


## IronSausage68

> Been away from this forum to update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have fightposition and maxdistance numbers for melee classes? Playing a monk currently but can't seem to get the positioning right.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## cjjwater

bot can not relaunch the game, i suspect it can not find Play button, dont know why



here are the log:

2014/10/2 1:38:16 Force To Stand
2014/10/2 1:38:26 Ghom #159 is Dead
2014/10/2 1:38:27 Looting
2014/10/2 1:38:34 Looted: Rare Rare Rare Rare White 
2014/10/2 1:38:35 Teleporting to Town
2014/10/2 1:38:35 Reset: RunTime Reached, Now Resting
2014/10/2 1:48:35 Launching Battle.net
2014/10/2 1:48:40 Stabilizing Battle.net
2014/10/2 1:50:40 Error: Battle.net unresponsive
2014/10/2 1:50:40 Reset: Diablo III not running
2014/10/2 1:50:45 Launching Battle.net
2014/10/2 1:50:50 Stabilizing Battle.net
2014/10/2 1:52:50 Error: Battle.net unresponsive
2014/10/2 1:52:50 Reset: Diablo III not running
2014/10/2 1:52:55 Launching Battle.net
2014/10/2 1:53:00 Stabilizing Battle.net
2014/10/2 1:55:01 Error: Battle.net unresponsive
2014/10/2 1:55:01 Reset: Diablo III not running

----------


## burgaud

This error: 
*Error: Battle.net unresponsive*
will occur if the PLAY button on Battle.net is not found.

This can occur either:
a) Battle.net is actually NOT RUNNING (possible)
b) PLAY button is hidden or partially hidden (possible)
c) D3 still running and the PLAY button is showing as "Running" instead (highly unlikely/improbable)
d) the PLAY.PNG file is not matching the PLAY button - ie, you have to create it manually (most likely)

Question:
1. When this occurred is Battle.net launcher on foreground?
2. Do you see the Play button? if so, it is simply NOT Matching the PLAY.PNG file.

----------


## Blitzzzz

Seems like the PLAY.PNG file no longer tallies with the one on bnet launcher ...somehow in the last week or so. 

I can see the PLAY button, but it doesn't click it anymore. 

How do I create the PLAY button manually?

----------


## burgaud

print screen
paste to MS PAINT
select the area
save as PNG
done

----------


## Blitzzzz

Is there any way I can disable the SCREENSHOT taking option?  :Smile:  Screenshots seem to be occupying quite alot of harddisk space, and I would prefer if I needn't manually clear the folder every few days  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chizad

Several issues : Is there any way to configure your character to stay out of Ghom's gas? #1 I don't have a Mara's and my DH will sit in the gas and die. #2 I'm a sentry build and my DH will drop 1 sentry and just spam elemental arrow drastically decreasing my dps. How can I get my DH to vault/move out of the gas? how can I put a priority on Sentry as my main skill?

----------


## burgaud

> Is there any way I can disable the SCREENSHOT taking option?  Screenshots seem to be occupying quite alot of harddisk space, and I would prefer if I needn't manually clear the folder every few days


[RunTime]
TakeScreenShotWhenDead=1
TakeScreenShotOfLoot=1

1=Yes
0=No

The reason screenshots were included was to provide user with ability to check/countercheck if BOT is picking the items (check the pixel colors on the items). Or why/how it died.

----------


## burgaud

> Several issues : Is there any way to configure your character to stay out of Ghom's gas? #1 I don't have a Mara's and my DH will sit in the gas and die. #2 I'm a sentry build and my DH will drop 1 sentry and just spam elemental arrow drastically decreasing my dps. How can I get my DH to vault/move out of the gas? how can I put a priority on Sentry as my main skill?


Unfortunately there is no means of doing that.
You have to use a different Build.

When I do T6GHom with an DH, i use 2 Spender, and Evasive Fire Hardened. Hungering with Buriza is even better.

But before I got M6, I go for Rapid Fire Vengeance, Rain of Vengeance, Sentry Mark for Death, Wolf Companion + Wolf Armor. This was way before T6 was nerfed.

----------


## Lamboot

Started Season char. After getting to act3, BKBOT asap!

2 weeks and 300+para later, bot is filled with BiS. that was painless.

----------


## Frombelow111

> Several issues : Is there any way to configure your character to stay out of Ghom's gas? #1 I don't have a Mara's and my DH will sit in the gas and die. #2 I'm a sentry build and my DH will drop 1 sentry and just spam elemental arrow drastically decreasing my dps. How can I get my DH to vault/move out of the gas? how can I put a priority on Sentry as my main skill?


I do this on T6 with my M6 DH spamming turrets all the time. If you dont have a Mara's you will need to run with double unity, and if you don't have very good gear you need to use broodling as well. Custom engineering isn't really need for this because I usually kill him before the cooldown on the 4th sentry so it wouldn't help me. For your skills (in the bot settings), just set the cast time of sentry to something low (like 10) and the rest of your skills high (10,000,000) besides companion and marked for death if you use it. This makes it so the other skills don't cast but it wont spam sentry as it doesn't try to use skills on cooldown.

P. S. I have a pretty good Etrayu with crappy TnT.

----------


## Frombelow111

Has anyone found a way, or is it even possible, to run this in 1920x1200? Its annoying to change my monitor when I want to use the bot. I have tried using the PNG button that is included while also creating my own PNGs, but the bot still cant find the quest. It can find my character just fine, but it cant find "The Breached Keep".

----------


## burgaud

1920x1200 is not supported plain and simple. (I dont have a larger than 1920x1200 to make any adoptation)
Even if you use the PNG maker it will not work because the locations of the buttons is not the same.

to make it work, dig this thread. I have a procedure for making D3 run on 1920x1080 even if your screen is 3000x2000
Or run it in VMWare.

----------


## thisisjk

Can someone help me with this?

When I launch the bot, this is the error code i get.

Line 8991 (File "C:\User\me\Downloads\BKBOT 20140827\BK-BOT.exe"): 

Error: Subscript used on non-accessable variable.


This happens after it launches battlenet.

This is the log

Launching Battle.net
Stablizing Battle.net 

And stops here

----------


## burgaud

wrong (bit) version.
you must have compiled a 64bit version to a 32bit OS
or the vise versa.

try compiling it to 32bits 1st. if that does not work
try compiling it to 64bits

----------


## Seint

Playing on D3 Classic doing runs as level 60.
This means there is no *salvage all* button for salvaging.

Could you link me an older version that clicks each separate item in bag for salvage? Then I could just splice in the old code under Salvage. Thank You.

----------


## burgaud

This is the Salvage routine for those without the Salvage All option. Just cut n paste over



```
func Salvage()
	PRINT("Salvaging items!")
	LogMessage("Salvaging items!")
	ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1147), YRatio(604), 1,  250)		;move 4 O'clock from Stash
	ClickMouse("left", XRatio(1520), YRatio( 79), 1, 1000)		;Click on Blacksmith's Shop

	if IsBackpackOpen(5000) then					;Blacksmith is open for business
		ClickMouse("left", XRatio(510), YRatio(485), 1, 200)	;Click on Salvage Tab
		ClickMouse("left", XRatio(261), YRatio(293), 1, 500)	;Click on Anvil Button
		ClickBackpackItems("left",false)
		sleep(250)
		ClickMouse("left", XRatio(510), YRatio(610), 1, 200)	;Open up repair menu
		ClickMouse("left", XRatio(261), YRatio(593), 1, 200)	;Pay for repairs
		return(1)
	else
		Print( LogMessage("Error: Could not open Blacksmith Shop") )
		return(-1)
	endif
endfunc
```

----------


## Seint

Thanks you for quick response!

----------


## akosimhac18

Can someone give me a Config for a Mara DH?

and how to stop auto it when i want to play any hotkey?

----------


## decyfer

What are the chances of getting banned from doing this? I have read thru quiet a few pages and it doesn't seem that anyone has been banned (I could have missed it thou, I only scanned)
I am looking to farm this on say a WD, but I haven't botted before.

Does anyone have any tips of how to make the chances of getting caught lower? if there are chances of getting caught from this type of thing.

----------


## mavygr

> What are the chances of getting banned from doing this? I have read thru quiet a few pages and it doesn't seem that anyone has been banned (I could have missed it thou, I only scanned)
> I am looking to farm this on say a WD, but I haven't botted before.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips of how to make the chances of getting caught lower? if there are chances of getting caught from this type of thing.


Ofc you can get banned from this. A way to reduce the chances is adding randomness to your script, so that your routine is not exactly the same every run. The first and most important step is adding random sleep times (which sadly very few people do in their public scripts)  :Wink:

----------


## decyfer

> Ofc you can get banned from this. A way to reduce the chances is adding randomness to your script, so that your routine is not exactly the same every run. The first and most important step is adding random sleep times (which sadly very few people do in their public scripts)



Since I have very little script knowledge would you be able to assist or explain how do add in said randomness?

----------


## mavygr

> Since I have very little script knowledge would you be able to assist or explain how do add in said randomness?


Add this func to the end script:



```
Func RndSleep($aAmount, $aRandom = 0.05) 
	Local $lRandom = $aAmount * $aRandom
	Sleep(Random($aAmount - $lRandom, $aAmount + $lRandom))
EndFunc   ;==>RndSleep
```

and then replace all Sleeps with RndSleep 

Then the script will sleep for a random amount of time within 95% and 105% of the given time value  :Wink: 

You need to make sure it doesn't break the script (if there is a sleep that needs an exact value for example or an absolute minimum one).

Cheers,
M

EDIT: I just saw that this bot also has functions using timers which are set to precise time values (e.g. archon lasts 20000 ms). You can also replace some of these values with a random func. E.g. instead of $Archon = SetTimeOut(20000) you can replace it with $Archon = SetTimeOut(Random(20040, 20230)) so that archon "lasts" a different amount of time (between 20040 ms and 20230 ms) in each run (the archon lasts the same amount of time but the time until next skill is used is not always 20000 ms). This is probably a more useful tip for he OP and not for the rest, but it would be better if everyone used their own random numbers (to increase diversity and avoid pattern recognition).

----------


## Clinkenweird

I always enjoyed this bot the most. Is it still working and is there a link to it? Seems link on front page file does not exist anymore.

Thanks!

----------

